# Closed #65 Workshop - Boris the Bunny with Gypsy Cream!



## Designer1234

*WELCOME to our 2nd workshop with our wonderful Gypsy cream who has designed another special animal for our workshop. His name is boris the bunny and he is so beautiful*.

*I am the lucky recipient of one of the very first Boris the BunnIies and I thank you Pat for this wonderful gift. He is sitting in our living room and is master of all he surveys. Thanks again friend*

I am so pleased to offer this workshop as it has been asked for many times. Many thanks to my friend Gypsy cream for doing her 2nd special workshop for this section. We are very honored to have her design this wonderful bunny and we are looking forward to hosting this class where she will teach the very special bunny which she designed especially for this workshop!!

See the link to the Designer's pattern shop below. Go there and you can find the information to buy your pattern. Pat has given us a special price for the pattern for Boris.

Please when you enter the workshop here, post 'I'm In' and I will add you to the count. I will remove your post once you are included . I will post the number of students each day and I ask you to please follow this request.

WELCOME GYPSY CREAM! you are welcome to post here when you are ready. Shirley (Designer1234)

==========================

WORKSHOPS - how we work and what is expected of the students.

*First of all,when you reach the workshop (you are here now) please post 'I'm In*' so that I can count you for our records and information._I will count you in and then will remove that post. So if you disappear, it means I have you marked down as a student and so you can just stay here until the Workshop starts._

ALL OUR WORKSHOPS ARE TAUGHT TO KP MEMBERS BY KP MEMBERS. There is no charge for the class. We have 59 closed workshops which will remain on the workshop section for the use of all KP members. We ask that you keep the info on KP. If someone wants to read any of the information, we suggest they join KP> However we have no control over this. The closed workshops are set up so that no questions can be asked as it is closed. However, most of our teachers are quite willing to help at a later date by answering questions AS LONG as the question is not already answered.

The information as to how to obtain the pattern will be posted below this information.

We ask that you follow the methods being taught by the teacher. There are many ways to do different techniques and it is discouraging and confusing if someone interrupts with a different method. Sooo - if you wish to offer suggestions or information, please pm the teacher and she will decide whether it adds to the class. Don't post information. The class is taught the method used by the teacher and we want to avoid confusion.

Once again, we are very pleased that GypsyCream is using the workshops as an organized way to teach her wonderful Boris the Bunny.

Once again, Welcome!!

*Here is the link to the Designers Pattern Shoppe where Gypsy cream has posted where to find the pattern, and other information.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-316591-1.html#6795268*

so everyone, make sure you have your pattern and pass the word around. Due to the time difference between the UK and Vancouver Island on the Pacific coast of Canada, we will run into different time zones.

So; post your questions when you are in the workshop and Gypsy cream will answer when she is available. Wait for the answer she will get to it as soon as she is awake, and carry on with the questions and answers. These classes are so much fun -- enjoy!!


----------



## lpeni

I can't do the pattern as we are going on vacation, but will be following along. Love Gypsycreams patterns. 
Thanks Designer for all that you do.
Linda


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you for the lovely opening Designer1234 and thank you for inviting me to host another workshop.

Welcome to the Boris the Bunny workshop everyone. I hope we have as much fun as we did for the Panda workshop last year.

If you haven't already started you bunny it is best to start with the left leg for the legs/body piece, don't be tempted to start with the right or you will confuse me!!!

Please remember this isn't a race to the end, creating a bunny should be enjoyable, watching the parts grow and take shape as you knit. We all knit at a difference space, some have more time to knit than others, so don't worry that you can't keep up, we'll wait for you, promise.

I'm knitting along with you and when it comes to stuffing and assembling I'll take extra photos to those already included in the making up guide and add a few extra tips to help you create a sweet Boris. I'm making a special one for my granddaughter, Poppy, for her first Easter present, as she'll not be getting chocolate this year 

Please ask any questions on this thread, you never know someone else may have the same query and it will help them, and I'll get back to you as soon as I see your question or comment.

If we all smile sweetly at MzBarnz/Donna, she may put together a silent Bunny Hop at the end of the workshop so we can admire all the bunnies 

Lets have some fun and create a lovely Boris the Bunny!!


----------



## chris kelly

You know I love you Donna, don't you. But we'll understand if those girls of yours take over all your time. Maybe they could round up the Bunnies for us. 
What is nice this time, is all the new names, alongside 'regulars'. That's wonderful.


----------



## DonnieK

.................Thanks to everyone who has worked so hard to get this organized. I know it takes a lot of effort on the teacher's part, but there are also people behind the scenes getting it all perfect for our class! Thanks to Karen and Chris for helping Gypsycream with the knitting tests especially.


----------



## Gypsycream

I've just finished my ironing (pat on the back) so now I'm going to have a couple of hours with the first leg 

Hope you are all starting and enjoying Boris


----------



## tintin63

Well the1st leg is done 
But it's not a good day for me today for knitting or crocheting as my left arm wont hold any thing without thinking it weighs a ton, so thats me done for today hopefully I will get some more done tomorrow. I've got pinched nerves in the neck (spinal column) and today its affecting both arms but the left a lot more. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. :roll:


----------



## prico48

Thanks for offering this class. New great-granddaughter due mid-April. Special friend for her!!


----------



## litprincesstwo

So excited first time I've done a class. I got a head start on my Boris. He's looking pretty Spring-ish! Love that tubby tummy! Thanks Pat for doing this class!


----------



## MzBarnz

Got my bunny started! Love that you're doing the workshop, Pat. It's so fun to see so many people making the same pattern and how different they turn out with their own personalities. This is going to be FUN!

I've received some gorgeous smiles from those who would like to see all the bunnies together, so... of course I will start a "Bunny Hop" thread when the pics start rolling in! Please make it easy for me to find your bunny by typing the key words "Boris" or "bunny" or something indicating it's a Gypsycream creation in your subject title. You can even pm me just a quick note letting me know you've posted your pic. I surely don't want to miss any of these adorable little creatures!!

Let's get these bunnies started!


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Got my bunny started! Love that you're doing the workshop, Pat. It's so fun to see so many people making the same pattern and how different they turn out with their own personalities. This is going to be FUN!
> 
> I've received some gorgeous smiles from those who would like to see all the bunnies together, so... of course I will start a "Bunny Hop" thread when the pics start rolling in! Please make it easy for me to find your bunny by typing the key words "Boris" or "bunny" or something indicating it's a Gypsycream creation in your subject title. You can even pm me just a quick note letting me know you've posted your pic. I surely don't want to miss any of these adorable little creatures!!
> 
> Let's get these bunnies started!


Aww thank you Donna  And here is the first one for your files:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318737-1.html

Someone couldn't wait!!


----------



## knittinginma

I already have the pattrrn & will get my yarn. Can you explain how these work? This is my first one. Thank you.


----------



## Gypsycream

Welcome Knittinginma  I'm not sure how most workshop work, on mine we just knit along together and post any questions or advise on this thread.

I'm knitting a bunny too and I'll take more detailed photos when it comes to sewing and stuffing to help you all. Other than that just keep reading this thread, you may pick up some tips along the way. At the end post your finished bunny and MzBarnz is going to collect them all and put onto one thread so everyone can admire them


----------



## Gypsycream

laurie4 said:


> ohhh so anxious to start but not before tomorrow I have to finish a baby hat first, I love this bunny can't decide if I want ears up or down lol thanks Pat


You will find its such a quick knit you can do both


----------



## irishrose24

and excited! I'm gong to be making this bunny for my little granddaughter( first and only one) for Easter. She's 2mon. old .


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh boy lost count now!! Welcome everyone. Have you started yet? I'm half way up my second leg


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Hi Pat, with the assistance of some some Tramadol I'm now up to placing markers on body, but I have a customer in soon then I need to fix tea so I might not get much past the next 8 rows today.


Bless Tintin, you are suffering aren't you? I've had that and know how painful it is. Don't push yourself!


----------



## Earl Girl

but I might have a jealousy problem with the 50 or so rabbits we raise in the rabbit barn! ;-)


----------



## KJKnitCro

I've had the pattern for a few days, but will have to wait to start my Boris. But soon.

Thanks, Pat, for helping us to make a sweet bunny. We used to have a hutch on the back fence. I think Barny was my favorite bunny, a lop. He could really get into trouble. Loved him for it! Ssssoooo. It's so hard to wait!!


----------



## KathySue

Did the Panda and what a fun workshop! I am ready for a bunny just in time for Easter.


----------



## 86571

Thanks so much, Pat, for not only your teaching skills but your patience. And thank you, Designer1234, for coordinating all this.


----------



## Gypsycream

Welcome everyone  I really hope you enjoy Boris!


----------



## laurie4

Gypsycream said:


> You will find its such a quick knit you can do both


I think that will happen anyways, I have done so many bears, I think the bunny will be as popular


----------



## Crafty Linda

Gypsycream said:


> Oh boy lost count now!! Welcome everyone. Have you started yet? I'm half way up my second leg


I've just done my first leg second to do tomorrow. It's looking lovely so far, love the colours I chose and seems ok as was bought in todo shop in Spain. Thank you pat . Linda


----------



## NipomoNan

.have been reading about workshops for over 2years and want to see for myself what all the cheering is about! Nancy Longley
,


----------



## Crafty Linda

Gypsycream said:


> You found yarn in Spain??? That's more than I've ever been able to do lol!


Yes now on long holiday in Spain, and didn't have any eyelash suitable only a black white mixture for a big Ted perhaps.. So went looking its a yellow/green/blue with a glitter. Can't wait to see it finished. Linda


----------



## Gypsycream

Well I managed to get the legs/body piece done, happy with my day.

Not many questions coming in so I guess all is well 

I'm off to bed now, any queries please ask and I'll get back to you in the morning.

Night, night


----------



## chuckmary

I am working on the first leg. How do you get the "fur" on the right side? As I knit, the fur is on the pearl side. Which is the inside of the bunny


----------



## Cardelo

Gypsycream said:


> Well I managed to get the legs/body piece done, happy with my day.
> 
> Not many questions coming in so I guess all is well
> 
> I'm off to bed now, any queries please ask and I'll get back to you in the morning.
> 
> Night, night


My yarn arrived just today. Tomorrow I will start. :lol: Can't wait!

I found Red Heart Foxy in a Buff and his accents (paws, etc) will be Red Heart Snuggle Bunny Flamingo which is a soft pink and light pink kind of variegated. They look wonderful together - when only online shopping is available, I squeeze my eyes and pray the colors work when they arrive. :thumbup:

This is my first knitted animal of any kind, so I'm super excited!


----------



## Maryannee

Hi, I've knitted Boris...started early..shame on me. Now I'm working on Natasha...working the body. Boris was knit with Boa and Natasha is being knit with an eyelash yarn. In order to get the fur on the right side it needs to be picked at until the yarn comes through on the right side. Just brush the point of your knitting needle over the stitches pulling the lashes through.


----------



## litprincesstwo

I haven't brushed mine, but the eyelash seems to be pretty equal on both sides. The first few rows I was worried but after a bit it appears all is fine.


----------



## Bubba24

chuckmary said:


> I am working on the first leg. How do you get the "fur" on the right side? As I knit, the fur is on the pearl side. Which is the inside of the bunny


Thanks for asking that question. I was just going to ask it.
Do you pick the fur as you go along or wait until finished with the leg?
Thanks,
Fran


----------



## MzBarnz

Fran, I personally find it easier to pick the fur as I go. I'll knit about 5 or so rows, then pick. To me, it's less overwhelming than waiting until finished. Take your time and be gentle. (Just throwing in my 2 cents. ;-) )


Bubba24 said:


> Thanks for asking that question. I was just going to ask it.
> Do you pick the fur as you go along or wait until finished with the leg?
> Thanks,
> Fran


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm in, but late. I won't get to this until the Dreambird is done but I will do it.
Thanks so much for your beautiful designs, Gypseycreams

Welcome Bonnie-- your dream bird workshop is coming along beautifully. Glad you are going to do this one too. The animals designed by Pat are outstanding. Talk to you later.


----------



## CU Volunteer

Just completed my body and have a question.
When threading the 18 inches of yarn thru the remaining stitches to gather up.; Do I thread thru starting with the last stitches knitted or from the other end of needle?? 
I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Bubba24

MzBarnz said:


> Fran, I personally find it easier to pick the fur as I go. I'll knit about 5 or so rows, then pick. To me, it's less overwhelming than waiting until finished. Take your time and be gentle. (Just throwing in my 2 cents. ;-) )


Thank you. I like easy so that is what I will do. Thanks for you 2 cents.


----------



## Swtthng

I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Gypsycream

chuckmary said:


> I am working on the first leg. How do you get the "fur" on the right side? As I knit, the fur is on the pearl side. Which is the inside of the bunny


What brand of fur are you using? Some brands, Lion Brand for instance, often goes to the wrong side. All I can suggest is to use a larger size needle, you may have a bigger bunny and may need a little more yarn.

Or give it a good brush with a stiff nail brush when you have finished the piece


----------



## Gypsycream

Swtthng said:


> I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. ☺


Plain worsted bunnies look very sweet, they have that traditional look about them  Looking forwards to seeing yours


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> Just completed my body and have a question.
> When threading the 18 inches of yarn thru the remaining stitches to gather up.; Do I thread thru starting with the last stitches knitted or from the other end of needle??
> I hope this makes sense.


The stitch nearest the thread


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Question- what cast on method do I use for casting on the right leg?


I use cable cast on, you need a firm cast on edge


----------



## Gypsycream

Cardelo said:


> My yarn arrived just today. Tomorrow I will start. :lol: Can't wait!
> 
> I found Red Heart Foxy in a Buff and his accents (paws, etc) will be Red Heart Snuggle Bunny Flamingo which is a soft pink and light pink kind of variegated. They look wonderful together - when only online shopping is available, I squeeze my eyes and pray the colors work when they arrive. :thumbup:
> 
> This is my first knitted animal of any kind, so I'm super excited!


You chose some nice yarns there. I'm the same but have to shop online for yarns, no yarn shops around here  I'm sure you are going to love knitting this bunny!


----------



## Gypsycream

Bubba24 said:


> Thanks for asking that question. I was just going to ask it.
> Do you pick the fur as you go along or wait until finished with the leg?
> Thanks,
> Fran


I used to pick as I went along, but now I just wait until I finish a piece and give it a really good brush with a stiff nail brush


----------



## MzBarnz

I'm making one with some Pipsqueak-type yarn and it is working up so nicely. Whether we use eyelash or worsted or whatever, our Borises are going to be wonderful! Can't wait to see yours!


Swtthng said:


> I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. ☺


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> I'm making one with some Pipsqueak-type yarn and it is working up so nicely. Whether we use eyelash or worsted or whatever, our Borises are going to be wonderful! Can't wait to see yours!


That sounds like nice yarn Donna, it will be perfect for a Boris


----------



## blackat99

Please count me in! I have been waiting patiently for this Workshop and have the pattern so hope to get Boris on my needles soon!

This design by Gypsycream looks wonderful and I wonder if there will be another addiction creeping into KP? Lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

blackat99 said:


> Please count me in! I have been waiting patiently for this Workshop and have the pattern so hope to get Boris on my needles soon!
> 
> This design by Gypsycream looks wonderful and I wonder if there will be another addiction creeping into KP? Lol!


Ah there you are!! Welcome to the workshop


----------



## bobctwn65

just about to get off here and go work on my Rabbit..so far he is looking good....thanks Gypsycream for the wonderful patterns...


----------



## DonnieK

I have my Boris body complete, the head is knitted and starting the inside of the ear. What fun this bunny is going to be! I can see more for me in my future!!! And, it knits fast.


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> I have my Boris body complete, the head is knitted and starting the inside of the ear. What fun this bunny is going to be! I can see more for me in my future!!! And, it knits fast.


Wow Donnie I'm impressed! You always make the sweetest of critters so I know your bunny is going to be perfect


----------



## Gypsycream

bobctwn65 said:


> just about to get off here and go work on my Rabbit..so far he is looking good....thanks Gypsycream for the wonderful patterns...


Pleased to hear you are enjoying it


----------



## Sharon22209

I'm in, have to look for one yarn then I can start. I hope I can follow this! Thanks, gypsycream!!!


----------



## nab

Oh boy, I need to get a move on and catch up. I have not started yet. I'm trying to get a bear and elephant done, but am so tempted to set them aside and start my Boris. I am so excited to get started I am having a hard time concentrating on my other projects. I'm thinking if I do nothing else today I could work on both. What do you all think?
Thanks Pat for the excitement you bring to my life and also to those I give your creations to.


----------



## Gypsycream

nab said:


> Oh boy, I need to get a move on and catch up. I have not started yet. I'm trying to get a bear and elephant done, but am so tempted to set them aside and start my Boris. I am so excited to get started I am having a hard time concentrating on my other projects. I'm thinking if I do nothing else today I could work on both. What do you all think?
> Thanks Pat for the excitement you bring to my life and also to those I give your creations to.


Now I don't want to lead you astray Nab! I've just been pushing myself to get a couple of bears finished off, I just can't concentrate if I have things that need finishing. Now I can enjoy knitting Boris with a clear conscious


----------



## Crafty Linda

I'm getting on fine so far , have just joined the the legs together and starting on the body. That's the trouble other jobs come and get in the way even on holiday. It's a great pattern Pat . Lknda


----------



## Gypsycream

Crafty Linda said:


> I'm getting on fine so far , have just joined the the legs together and starting on the body. That's the trouble other jobs come and get in the way even on holiday. It's a great pattern Pat . Lknda


Pleased you are enjoying it  What's your weather like in Spain? Its pouring down here and so cold with it!


----------



## Grammax8

Hi; have all the knitting done and some of the sewing. As usual, in my haste I sewed the first foot pad incorrectly. Had to cut it off and tried to work from the leg down to the bottom.....oops. Realized I needed to reverse the instructions and this took the entire afternoon knitting, frogging, and trying something else. Finally finished late yesterday and did the sewing up today. The pad looks unacceptable to me and so I'll probably sew fabric to both pads in order to cover the stitching. Sorry Pat for being such klutz. Am about to try and sew the hip seam and then start stuffing....wish me luck. D.


----------



## Crafty Linda

It's been glorious today warm enough for shorts but not having many of these days. A lot of wind and quite cold. But getting more fresh air and exercise than at home. Linda


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Hi; have all the knitting done and some of the sewing. As usual, in my haste I sewed the first foot pad incorrectly. Had to cut it off and tried to work from the leg down to the bottom.....oops. Realized I needed to reverse the instructions and this took the entire afternoon knitting, frogging, and trying something else. Finally finished late yesterday and did the sewing up today. The pad looks unacceptable to me and so I'll probably sew fabric to both pads in order to cover the stitching. Sorry Pat for being such klutz. Am about to try and sew the hip seam and then start stuffing....wish me luck. D.


Oops! what a lot of extra work for you sorting it out. I think fabric paw pads are a great idea! Its going to be a very special bunny.

When you are stuffing please make sure the feet, body and head are firmly stuffed, taking care of the cheeks and under the nose areas. Remember he's a tubby bunny, so give him a good tummy and bottom. Keep the stuffing light on the legs and arms, they should be stuff to capacity but still soft and springy.


----------



## Maryannee

I'm up! And knitting my bunnies head. It's very cold here in Michigan. Record lows here. Brrrrrrrr. 1 degree outside and windy!


----------



## LindaM

I'm using Ice yarn.. my favorite of all time. Had some Blue left over from last years bunnies so I went with that one. I"m doing the stand up ears on Boris..with some Lion Brand Suede for the inserts of this ears (Cream color) and used that for the bottom of his feet. And my I say.. what huge feet he has grandma..Love it! So right now I am at the last arm then off to the tail. I know I got a head start on Boris..but since I work and knit in the evenings I just wanted to get as much done as possible, because you know I will not stop at one. Bunnies multiply so quickly around me for some reason...Ha Ha. But this is where I am now Pat. At the front paws. Maybe this weekend with more snow coming and I WON"T be going anywhere I just might sew this little chubby up.. who knows. Lets see. Oh, and for sure I will be in the parade on time if there is one.
I just wanted to say.. since I am using the suede yarn and its much thicker I didn't do the 10 rows as stated on the pattern.. I just cut back 2 rows...and I used #3 knitting needles when knitting with the suede to.. I wanted to keep the gauge as close to the eyelash yarn as possible.


----------



## wonderfulewe

Sounds like everyone is knitting away. I am excited to see everyone's finished Boris. Finished his legs and body last night. Love the way he is coming together. The yarn is so soft and fun to work with.


----------



## Gypsycream

Everyone is doing so well, with very little help from me! Wonderful. I've got the legs and body done and thought I'd work on the head next.

If anyone is unsure about assembly and stuffing I'll be putting more detailed photos on here next week as I stuff my Boris


----------



## tintin63

Well I'm on a crochet along as well as the workshop and I just try to get as much done on my bunny till mid afternoon then do a few more squares on my crochet till tea. I finished another project yesterday evening so I will get back to Boris later once customers have been and gone. I'm starting his head this evening, I find sewing up laborious mo matter how big the project and I just fail constantly with positioningthe ears. Boris will be OK as he is going tube a lopped ear bunny. Back now to my granny squares 9 down only 11 to go!! (By Tuesday)


----------



## wonderfulewe

quick question. When we get to the sew up stage do we use the eyelash yarn to sew the eyelash section and the regular yarn to sew the feet?


----------



## Cardelo

I do not have any size 4 straight needles since I usually use only circular. Are there any problems I should know about using the circular? I knit flat pieces all the time on them and think they'll work fine....I'm just double checking. ;o)


----------



## Gypsycream

wonderfulewe said:


> quick question. When we get to the sew up stage do we use the eyelash yarn to sew the eyelash section and the regular yarn to sew the feet?


Yes, I find that's best


----------



## Gypsycream

Cardelo said:


> I do not have any size 4 straight needles since I usually use only circular. Are there any problems I should know about using the circular? I knit flat pieces all the time on them and think they'll work fine....I'm just double checking. ;o)


If that's what you are used to then go for it  I've never used circulars so you probably know more than I do lol!


----------



## Maryannee

Cardelo said:


> I do not have any size 4 straight needles since I usually use only circular. Are there any problems I should know about using the circular? I knit flat pieces all the time on them and think they'll work fine....I'm just double checking. ;o)


Will not be a problem. They will work just fine for flat work. You won't be dropping those pesky straights. 😊


----------



## MzBarnz

I use circulars for all my knitting, even for flat knitting. Just use them the same way you would straights. They're easier for me to handle than the long straight needles.


Cardelo said:


> I do not have any size 4 straight needles since I usually use only circular. Are there any problems I should know about using the circular? I knit flat pieces all the time on them and think they'll work fine....I'm just double checking. ;o)


----------



## needlr

I'm in. Needlr


----------



## Cardelo

Thank you Maryanne and MzBarnz - I use them for flat all the time too because they are easier on these old Arthur Itis hands. I was just wondering if there was a reason they hadn't been mentioned, or shouldn't be used for Boris. I appreciate your input.......and I get to start him tomorrow. Life got in the way today. LOL!


----------



## verahall

I am in for this workshop.first workshop.


----------



## Bubba24

Just finished my left leg. I see you said to use the cable cast on for the right leg. I used the long tail c/o for the left. Is that going to be a problem? Should I change my cast on for the other parts? Also, not that I am close to the head, but where do I get the eyes?
Thanks,
Fran


----------



## Gypsycream

Bubba24 said:


> Just finished my left leg. I see you said to use the cable cast on for the right leg. I used the long tail c/o for the left. Is that going to be a problem? Should I change my cast on for the other parts? Also, not that I am close to the head, but where do I get the eyes?
> Thanks,
> Fran


No, use whatever cast on you have already used. I just use cable and stick to it. But if you can create a nice firm cast on that's good.

Eyes, I would suggest you try Ebay stores, local handicraft stores or Suncatchers are very good I understand. Remember you will be putting the eyes in before you sew up the bunny's head


----------



## Grandma Jo

I'm in and I'm watching. Still trying to decide if I will make Boris. He is adorable. I just have ufos to finish.


----------



## Bubba24

Since the eyelash yarn is so thin, what is the best way to join another skein?
Fran


----------



## grannyfabulous4

I'm in!!! getting a slow start, I guess. Thought it started today.


----------



## Gypsycream

Bubba24 said:


> Since the eyelash yarn is so thin, what is the best way to join another skein?
> Fran


I try to gauge it and join on a new row and then weave the ends in at the sewing up stage  But I have been known to just tie a tailors knot, eyelash is very forgiving


----------



## cspaen34

cspaen34 said:


> Count me in. My first workshop on KP..will be a slow starter as I need to wrap up another project first, but still want to watch and follow in the meantime.


......OK, I have now purchased pattern, so am really in. After reading posts, many have knitted Gypsycream's patterns before and are what I consider pro's or seasoned veterans! Not the case with me..I am not new to knitting BUT I am a newby to animal knits; hopefully, there will be a few more beginners, too, so I am not the only dummie. To start, I would like to see suggestions on what yarns/brands best for a beginner to purchase. Also, do you mix shades of eyelash or fur yarns with a different color of worsted or is it best to match them for this project?


----------



## Crafty Linda

Have just finished the body it looks lovely your instructions are so clear and easy to follow. Thank you Pat. Onto the head tomorrow. Linda


----------



## MzBarnz

You will be fine, cspaen! For me personally, the first toy pattern I knitted (a Gypsycream design, of course) I used a worsted just to get the hang of the pattern. Then I went on to eyelash. I have knit well over 75 of her bears, puppies, owls... whatever she has designed, I've made it, in various types of yarn... eyelash, Boa, Pipsqueak.. you name it. Right now, I've got my Boris on the needles and I'm using Red Heart Moon & Stars, which is like a lightweight Pipsqueak and it is turning out just fine! Go with what you'll feel comfortable with and you will have a perfectly adorable Boris the Bunny!


cspaen34 said:


> ......OK, I have now purchased pattern, so am really in. After reading posts, many have knitted Gypsycream's patterns before and are what I consider pro's or seasoned veterans! Not the case with me..I am not new to knitting BUT I am a newby to animal knits; hopefully, there will be a few more beginners, too, so I am not the only dummie. To start, I would like to see suggestions on what yarns/brands best for a beginner to purchase. Also, do you mix shades of eyelash or fur yarns with a different color of worsted or is it best to match them for this project?


----------



## litprincesstwo

DonnieK told me about this great site:

http://glasseyesonline.com

I found noses there as well


----------



## LindaM

litprincesstwo said:


> DonnieK told me about this great site:
> 
> http://glasseyesonline.com
> 
> I found noses there as well


This is the site I buy from all the time to get my eyes, noses etc....they do ship very quick and the more you buy the cheaper....


----------



## Gypsycream

cspaen34 said:


> ......OK, I have now purchased pattern, so am really in. After reading posts, many have knitted Gypsycream's patterns before and are what I consider pro's or seasoned veterans! Not the case with me..I am not new to knitting BUT I am a newby to animal knits; hopefully, there will be a few more beginners, too, so I am not the only dummie. To start, I would like to see suggestions on what yarns/brands best for a beginner to purchase. Also, do you mix shades of eyelash or fur yarns with a different color of worsted or is it best to match them for this project?


Don't worry, we have a lot of newbies in this workshop but we don't have any dummies!!

As MzBarnz suggests as its your first 3D knitting why not try with a nice soft worsted weight and then if you feel comfortable you may like to try eyelash next time.

If you go with the eyelash I would suggest you don't try the Lion Brand Fun Fur because it ain't no fun believe me! Red Heart do a nice one here in the UK called Las Vegas but I'm not sure you can still get it in the US.

But just use one strand of eyelash, don't mix it with another "running" yarn or your bunny will be big and fluffy. Using small needles helps to create a nice firm knitted fabric to stop the stuffin peeping through. If its too uncomfortable to knit then try the next size up needle.

Please ask any questions and we will help you along the way


----------



## Grandma Jo

litprincesstwo said:


> DonnieK told me about this great site:
> 
> http://glasseyesonline.com
> 
> I found noses there as well


Thank You! ;-)


----------



## Gypsycream

Didn't get as much as I wanted done today. Nevermind, another day tomorrow.

I'm off to bed now so if you have any questions please post and I'll catch up tomorrow.

Night night


----------



## Grandma Jo

I got the pattern and might do the bunny in Pipsqueak. I have a tan color and also white. Only problem is that the bunny will be larger.


----------



## lafranciskar

Wow, everyone is moving right along on their Borises and I'm looking forward to seeing them all. I'm behind but since this isn't a race it doesn't matter. After four attempts, I'm finally happy with my yarn choices and have now started the second leg so getting there.


----------



## Bubba24

cspaen34 said:


> ......OK, I have now purchased pattern, so am really in. After reading posts, many have knitted Gypsycream's patterns before and are what I consider pro's or seasoned veterans! Not the case with me..I am not new to knitting BUT I am a newby to animal knits; hopefully, there will be a few more beginners, too, so I am not the only dummie. To start, I would like to see suggestions on what yarns/brands best for a beginner to purchase. Also, do you mix shades of eyelash or fur yarns with a different color of worsted or is it best to match them for this project?


This is my first animal knit also. And 1st time using eyelash yarn. I just started the right leg. So I am not as fast as others, but it is coming along good. The pattern is so well written.


----------



## litprincesstwo

I have a question regarding the line in the pattern:

Body:

Knit 16, place a stitch marker in the next stitch, knit 34, place a stitch marker in the next stitch, knit to the end of the row.

Do I knit the stitch that has the marker? I'm presuming I do, but not sure. 

Thanks to anyone that can confirm for me!


----------



## samdog13

Swtthng said:


> I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. ☺


Me too! I am using Loops and Threads Charisma for a nice soft washable worsted bunny for a very little one. My Boris (or Natasha) is in soft coral with white paws and accents. Using size 4 needles for a tight fabric. Got both legs done today and have to rest so to be ready for the next round tomorrow. Pat, I was worried since this is my first try at a stuffed animal, but your directions are so clear that I have no problem following them (so far). Don't worry, if I have a question, it will be on its way to you. Sleep well!


----------



## samdog13

Swtthng said:


> I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. ☺


Me too! I am using Loops and Threads Charisma for a nice soft washable worsted bunny for a very little one. My Boris (or Natasha) is in soft coral with white paws and accents. Using size 4 needles for a tight fabric. Got both legs done today and have to rest so to be ready for the next round tomorrow. Pat, I was worried since this is my first try at a stuffed animal, but your directions are so clear that I have no problem following them (so far). Don't worry, if I have a question, it will be on its way to you. Sleep well!


----------



## samdog13

Swtthng said:


> I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. ☺


Me too! I am using Loops and Threads Charisma for a nice soft washable worsted bunny for a very little one. My Boris (or Natasha) is in soft coral with white paws and accents. Using size 4 needles for a tight fabric. Got both legs done today and have to rest so to be ready for the next round tomorrow. Pat, I was worried since this is my first try at a stuffed animal, but your directions are so clear that I have no problem following them (so far). Don't worry, if I have a question, it will be on its way to you. Sleep well!


----------



## samdog13

Swtthng said:


> I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. ☺


Me too! I am using Loops and Threads Charisma for a nice soft washable worsted bunny for a very little one. My Boris (or Natasha) is in soft coral with white paws and accents. Using size 4 needles for a tight fabric. Got both legs done today and have to rest so to be ready for the next round tomorrow. Pat, I was worried since this is my first try at a stuffed animal, but your directions are so clear that I have no problem following them (so far). Don't worry, if I have a question, it will be on its way to you. Sleep well!


----------



## samdog13

Swtthng said:


> I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. ☺


Me too! I am using Loops and Threads Charisma for a nice soft washable worsted bunny for a very little one. My Boris (or Natasha) is in soft coral with white paws and accents. Using size 4 needles for a tight fabric. Got both legs done today and have to rest so to be ready for the next round tomorrow. Pat, I was worried since this is my first try at a stuffed animal, but your directions are so clear that I have no problem following them (so far). Don't worry, if I have a question, it will be on its way to you. Sleep well!


----------



## samdog13

Swtthng said:


> I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. ☺


Me too! I am using Loops and Threads Charisma for a nice soft washable worsted bunny for a very little one. My Boris (or Natasha) is in soft coral with white paws and accents. Using size 4 needles for a tight fabric. Got both legs done today and have to rest so to be ready for the next round tomorrow. Pat, I was worried since this is my first try at a stuffed animal, but your directions are so clear that I have no problem following them (so far). Don't worry, if I have a question, it will be on its way to you. Sleep well!


----------



## samdog13

Swtthng said:


> I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. ☺


Me too! I am using Loops and Threads Charisma for a nice soft washable worsted bunny for a very little one. My Boris (or Natasha) is in soft coral with white paws and accents. Using size 4 needles for a tight fabric. Got both legs done today and have to rest so to be ready for the next round tomorrow. Pat, I was worried since this is my first try at a stuffed animal, but your directions are so clear that I have no problem following them (so far). Don't worry, if I have a question, it will be on its way to you. Sleep well!


----------



## samdog13

Swtthng said:


> I think I'll make a worsted bunny first to get the assembly down. I'm pretty slow, but faster without using eyelash yarn. This bunny will be for a little one, so the worsted won't look as bad if she puts it in her mouth. ☺


Me too! I am using Loops and Threads Charisma for a nice soft washable worsted bunny for a very little one. My Boris (or Natasha) is in soft coral with white paws and accents. Using size 4 needles for a tight fabric. Got both legs done today and have to rest so to be ready for the next round tomorrow. Pat, I was worried since this is my first try at a stuffed animal, but your directions are so clear that I have no problem following them (so far). Don't worry, if I have a question, it will be on its way to you. Sleep well!


----------



## samdog13

Help! my computer went haywire and kept on sending my post! Apologies to all...


----------



## lafranciskar

litprincesstwo said:


> I have a question regarding the line in the pattern:
> 
> Body:
> 
> Knit 16, place a stitch marker in the next stitch, knit 34, place a stitch marker in the next stitch, knit to the end of the row.
> 
> Do I knit the stitch that has the marker? I'm presuming I do, but not sure.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can confirm for me!


Yes, you'd knit the first 16 stitches, place a marker in the next stitch and knit it, knit the next 34 stitches, place a stitch marker in the next stitch and knit that stitch, then knit to the end of the row.


----------



## samdog13

How do you place a marker "in" the stitch? Do you tie a thread to the stitch or use one of those "locking" place markers? Please help. I am starting the body tomorrow.


----------



## lafranciskar

Here's a couple of pictures showing placing the stitch marker. If you don't have any locking markers just use a scrap piece of yarn and thread it through the stitch and tie a knot in the ends so it won't fall out. Hope this helps.


----------



## litprincesstwo

lafranciskar said:


> Yes, you'd knit the first 16 stitches, place a marker in the next stitch and knit it, knit the next 34 stitches, place a stitch marker in the next stitch and knit that stitch, then knit to the end of the row.


Thanks lafrancislar! Samdog13 I use a locking stitch maker. I slide it right onto the stitch then lock it.


----------



## samdog13

Gotcha! I thought that was it but wanted to make sure. I have a few locking stitch markers and will use them. If I run out, there is always contrasting colored baby yarn. Onward!


----------



## lafranciskar

samdog13 said:


> Gotcha! I thought that was it but wanted to make sure. I have a few locking stitch markers and will use them. If I run out, there is always contrasting colored baby yarn. Onward!


Glad I could help. You'll only need the two for this row so you should be good. For anyone that doesn't have the locking ones the piece of yarn works just as well.


----------



## joyceann

I am in. I have the yarn and will start when I get back from Georgia .


----------



## Revan

Love all the beginnings of Boris shown. I have started and moving towards doing the right leg. My yarn is plum with black paws, but no "fur" on mine. My love bunny is being made with Size 8.


----------



## Revan

Love all the beginnings of Boris shown. I have started and moving towards doing the right leg. My yarn is plum with black paws, but no "fur" on mine.


----------



## Revan

Sorry for double post.


----------



## Gypsycream

Grandma Jo said:


> I got the pattern and might do the bunny in Pipsqueak. I have a tan color and also white. Only problem is that the bunny will be larger.


I don't think that will matter, pipsqueak is a nice yarn. Only warning I would give you is to go up a needle size if you find it uncomfortable knitting on the size 4US. Don't want your hands to ache


----------



## Gypsycream

Revan said:


> Love all the beginnings of Boris shown. I have started and moving towards doing the right leg. My yarn is plum with black paws, but no "fur" on mine. My love bunny is being made with Size 8.


Sounds a nice colour, look forwards to seeing him/her


----------



## DonnieK

Okay guys, it is 1:00 a.m. Saturday morning and I am stopping by to say Good Morning to you all and good night. I have the body, head, ears, and arms done. I pushed today and I am also carrying around a chest cold, so I will see you all later today sometime.
This chest cold is super heavy with me right now so I am taking some cough medication and bidding you all good night!


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Okay guys, it is 1:00 a.m. Saturday morning and I am stopping by to say Good Morning to you all and good night. I have the body, head, ears, and arms done. I pushed today and I am also carrying around a chest cold, so I will see you all later today sometime.
> This chest cold is super heavy with me right now so I am taking some cough medication and bidding you all good night!


Night Donnie, poor you with the chest cold, hope it lets you get some sleep xx


----------



## tambirrer58

Ok. I didn't see the suggestion of NOT using fun fur until I started. I understand now why. Its slow going and my thumb is aching. But I'm trying to push on. Finished a leg and a half.


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Ok. I didn't see the suggestion of NOT using fun fur until I started. I understand now why. Its slow going and my thumb is aching. But I'm trying to push on. Finished a leg and a half.


I thought you'd used furry yarn before! Take your time, its supposed to be enjoyable :?


----------



## tambirrer58

Gypsycream said:


> I thought you'd used furry yarn before! Take your time, its supposed to be enjoyable :?


Yes but not this brand. I used Ice eyelash for your first bunny pattern and I use pipsqueak for the bears a lot. I will have to take my time. Nite, Nite.


----------



## samdog13

Donnie, feel better! Hope you are "bearing" up. (LOL couldn't resist). Get out the old fashioned remedies - steam and Vicks Vapo-Rub. That eucalyptus and menthol will drive the bad stuff right away! Get some rest and don't get crazy.


----------



## bobctwn65

feel better soon Donnie.. it's 7:11 am here in Ohio going to go work on Boris..I have the first leg almost done..check back this evening,,,have a great day everyone


----------



## amudaus

Done body and the arms.Knitting in Chunky yarn and on the needles you have in your pattern intructions.Pat i think this will be quite a big Bunny.


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Done body and the arms.Knitting in Chunky yarn and on the needles you have in your pattern intructions.Pat i think this will be quite a big Bunny.


Chunky yarn on 3.5mm? Isn't that a bit uncomfortable?? Looking forwards to seeing this one lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Finished all my chores so now starting on the ears.

Must say everyone is coming along nicely, great work!!


----------



## amudaus

Gypsycream said:


> Chunky yarn on 3.5mm? Isn't that a bit uncomfortable?? Looking forwards to seeing this one lol!


Pat the answer is yes,fingers a little sore but i can put up with that to get the result i am hoping for.


----------



## Sharon22209

I'm in here, have the legs and body partly done. Going very well for me,thanks for the great pattern.It'll be a great day to stay home and knit, high winds and blowing snow around, and cold temps here in northern Indiana.


----------



## LindaM

Well, I have finished knitting all the major parts.. now for the sewing up this little one. I just need to make that nose but I haven't decided what color.. pink or what. When I have him all sewn up it will come to me. What would you do if your bunny was blue and the muzzle part was a cream color but a tad darker than cream?... any suggestions Pat? or anyone? I'm in a brain fog right now. But I keep looking at that pink or peach yarn I have... dunno what to do about the nose. HELP!!!....lol


----------



## Gypsycream

LindaM said:


> Well, I have finished knitting all the major parts.. now for the sewing up this little one. I just need to make that nose but I haven't decided what color.. pink or what. When I have him all sewn up it will come to me. What would you do if your bunny was blue and the muzzle part was a cream color but a tad darker than cream?... any suggestions Pat? or anyone? I'm in a brain fog right now. But I keep looking at that pink or peach yarn I have... dunno what to do about the nose. HELP!!!....lol


If you can match the main colour go with that, if not try a toning pink. By toning I mean if your blue is a bright blue go with bright pink, if its a subtle blue go with a paler pink. Just a suggestion you understand


----------



## Gypsycream

Sharon22209 said:


> I'm in here, have the legs and body partly done. Going very well for me,thanks for the great pattern.It'll be a great day to stay home and knit, high winds and blowing snow around, and cold temps here in northern Indiana.


Pleased to hear you are enjoying this pattern  Yes stay warm and cosy and knit!!


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Pat the answer is yes,fingers a little sore but i can put up with that to get the result i am hoping for.


Which brand are you using Maureen?


----------



## litprincesstwo

Awake way early for a day off, so came to see what's happening. DonnieK please take care! While off to work on my bunnies! Everyone have a wonderful Valentine's Day!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh no. Feel better soon, Donnie!


DonnieK said:


> Okay guys, it is 1:00 a.m. Saturday morning and I am stopping by to say Good Morning to you all and good night. I have the body, head, ears, and arms done. I pushed today and I am also carrying around a chest cold, so I will see you all later today sometime.
> This chest cold is super heavy with me right now so I am taking some cough medication and bidding you all good night!


----------



## Gypsycream

Welcome Kemu and Willsied  Hope you enjoy this workshop.


----------



## MzBarnz

Just want to remind everyone... please pm me when you've posted your Boris to let me know he has made his appearance! I want to make sure I catch him and have him ready for the Bunny Hop! thread which I'll start when we have 20 rounded up. All you need to say is "Posted my Boris" and if possible, include the link to your thread. Easy peasy. At least it makes it easy for ME and I don't miss anyone! Thanks everyone! Sounds like your bunnies are coming along. Can't wait to see them! Thanks again, Pat, for your wonderful and fun design!


----------



## Designer1234

Mariannee finished the first Boris Bunnie= I hope you will all post yours here so that the workshop has all of them.

Mariannee posted the following:

I tried to wait for the Workshop. I really did. However, Boris was really anxiously to be born. 😊. 
I made Boris with 2 skeins of Bernat Boa and the white is Pipsqueak with the paws being Bernat Cotton-ish. He is very soft and squishy. His eyes are brown and difficult to see with his brown fur. He was such fun to make. I think I'm going to make a pink one for the workshop.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm in, but late. I won't get to this until the Dreambird is done but I will do it.
> Thanks so much for your beautiful designs, Gypseycreams
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> "Designer1234 here"Welcome Bonnie-- your dream bird workshop is coming along beautifully. Glad you are going to do this one too. The animals designed by Pat are outstanding. Talk to you later.


----------



## Designer1234

DonnieK said:


> Okay guys, it is 1:00 a.m. Saturday morning and I am stopping by to say Good Morning to you all and good night. I have the body, head, ears, and arms done. I pushed today and I am also carrying around a chest cold, so I will see you all later today sometime.
> This chest cold is super heavy with me right now so I am taking some cough medication and bidding you all good night!


We all hope you are feeling better when you wake up. YOu take care of yourself. You are so valuable to all of us DonnieK. Designer1234


----------



## DonnieK

Good Morning all! Well, I am back on to my bunny. He is coming along nicely. Chest cold is coming along nicely (or nasty) also.
The nurse is coming today to check me over. Drat! Interruptions and add a phooey too! Oh well, just a few more little items and I will begin the sewing up.


----------



## Designer1234

MzBarnz said:


> Just want to remind everyone... please pm me when you've posted your Boris to let me know he has made his appearance! I want to make sure I catch him and have him ready for the Bunny Hop! thread which I'll start when we have 20 rounded up. All you need to say is "Posted my Boris" and if possible, include the link to your thread. Easy peasy. At least it makes it easy for ME and I don't miss anyone! Thanks everyone! Sounds like your bunnies are coming along. Can't wait to see them! Thanks again, Pat, for your wonderful and fun design!


*Designer here - we also want all your bunnies posted here on the workshop -- it is quite important as all our workshops are closed and put in with the list of closed workshops for the use of KP members, permanently*

. MzBarnes, when you have your silent parade finished would you pm me. We have always had a parade of all our workshops and though we also did one on Pandamonium, I am thinking one should be enough for both of us. So could you let me know? Otherwise we will do a Parade like we did with the Pandas too to be shown on pictures ..Also please post the link to your silent Parade so that those reading the workshop in the future will be able to find yours. 
Shirley (Designer1234)


----------



## Designer1234

There are now *70* signed in students in this workshop

Thurs.Feb.14.2015 -7.18 am Pacific Standard time. Designer1234


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Just want to remind everyone... please pm me when you've posted your Boris to let me know he has made his appearance! I want to make sure I catch him and have him ready for the Bunny Hop! thread which I'll start when we have 20 rounded up. All you need to say is "Posted my Boris" and if possible, include the link to your thread. Easy peasy. At least it makes it easy for ME and I don't miss anyone! Thanks everyone! Sounds like your bunnies are coming along. Can't wait to see them! Thanks again, Pat, for your wonderful and fun design!


Thank you Donna for offering to do the Bunny Hop for us. I know how much everyone appreciated the Panda Parade the the Poppet Kindergarten


----------



## MzBarnz

Sure! Will do!


Designer1234 said:


> *Designer here - we also want all your bunnies posted here on the workshop -- it is quite important as all our workshops are closed and put in with the list of closed workshops for the use of KP members, permanently*
> 
> . MzBarnes, when you have your silent parade finished would you pm me. We have always had a parade of all our workshops and though we also did one on Pandamonium, I am thinking one should be enough for both of us. So could you let me know? Otherwise we will do a Parade like we did with the Pandas too to be shown on pictures ..Also please post the link to your silent Parade so that those reading the workshop in the future will be able to find yours.
> Shirley (Designer1234)


----------



## redkat

I finished the first leg and started the second one last night. Hope to get in a couple of hours on it today. I am a fairly new knitter and am so pleased at how easy it to do as the pattern is so well written. I am enjoying this so much. Thanks to all who made this possible.


----------



## Gypsycream

redkat said:


> I finished the first leg and started the second one last night. Hope to get in a couple of hours on it today. I am a fairly new knitter and am so pleased at how easy it to do as the pattern is so well written. I am enjoying this so much. Thanks to all who made this possible.


Aww thank you  so pleased to hear you are enjoying the pattern!


----------



## tintin63

Afternoon all, running late today only now getting to work on Boris. It's been a busy day - so far seen to the residents (cats), stripped beds,2nd load of washing is in and cake is in the oven oh and I went to Tesco to get order before lunch too. So now I 'm going to have a quiet hour while cake is baking, to finish of Boris' ears and possibly make a start on his paws.

Hope your feeling better today DonnyK.

Tina x


----------



## Anne Patton

If I am using worsted yarn, not fur, would I use the needle called for on the yarn package, or go down a size. Just getting ready to start mine.


----------



## nab

Good Morning All, Well, I got started last night. Not much done but at least I'm started. Hope to have more time today. Thanks Pat.


----------



## tintin63

Pat a question I've been going to ask a few times now (every time I've used a fur yarn) is there a right or wrong way to use the balls of yarn? I am in the habit of using yarn balls from the centre if I can find the end but it never occurs to me until I'm part way through a project if using it from the outside the fur would lie better? I'm going to try it on my next ball to see but just thought I'd ask if there was a right way.


----------



## samdog13

Anne Patton said:


> If I am using worsted yarn, not fur, would I use the needle called for on the yarn package, or go down a size. Just getting ready to start mine.


I am using worsted yarn calling for size 8s and am using size 4s. I understand that you have to get the fabric tight so the stuffing does not come through. Pat told me to make swatches until I like the way the fabric feels.


----------



## Gypsycream

Anne Patton said:


> If I am using worsted yarn, not fur, would I use the needle called for on the yarn package, or go down a size. Just getting ready to start mine.


Its best to use 4US/3.5mm if you can manage it, if its too uncomfortable then go up to the next size. You need to create a tight knit fabric so that the stuffing doesn't peep through your stitches


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Pat a question I've been going to ask a few times now (every time I've used a fur yarn) is there a right or wrong way to use the balls of yarn? I am in the habit of using yarn balls from the centre if I can find the end but it never occurs to me until I'm part way through a project if using it from the outside the fur would lie better? I'm going to try it on my next ball to see but just thought I'd ask if there was a right way.


This is a good question. Like you I've tried going with the lashes and going against and to be honest I've not found any difference, you still need to give the finished piece a good brush. But having said that, I do find it easier to knit against the lash, my needles don't seem to get so tangled up with the lashes.


----------



## chris kelly

Here I am, Nunnu Boris the Bunny; so come on everyone, there's a couple of us in the Workshop now so soon a few more will hop in. Thank you Donna for the Silent Bunny Run.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Here I am, Nunnu Boris the Bunny; so come on everyone, there's a couple of us in the Workshop now so soon a few more will hop in. Thank you Donna for the Silent Bunny Run.


Aww Chris, Nunnu is lovely!! well done! That's two, so they will soon be spreading lol!


----------



## Grammax8

Grammax8 said:


> Hi; have all the knitting done and some of the sewing. As usual, in my haste I sewed the first foot pad incorrectly. Had to cut it off and tried to work from the leg down to the bottom.....oops. Realized I needed to reverse the instructions and this took the entire afternoon knitting, frogging, and trying something else. Finally finished late yesterday and did the sewing up today. The pad looks unacceptable to me and so I'll probably sew fabric to both pads in order to cover the stitching. Sorry Pat for being such klutz. Am about to try and sew the hip seam and then start stuffing....wish me luck. D.


Well here is what has happened so far......ugh. For some reason, probably due to improper sewing, one leg is turned out, and you can see the pads....ugly....that is why I said probably put fabric on them to cover the stitching. Over stuffed the upper leg and so it will not sit. ..phooey. Trying to work on the head. Will have to make another one and see if I can do better. Been away from toy making too long, a few months....and forgotten some of my learned lessons from past creations. Will finish this bunny and try again.


----------



## MzBarnz

Chris, Nunnu is just precious! I knew it wouldn't take you long before you posted your Bunny!
(By the way.. thank you for your pm letting me know you posted the pic!)


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Well here is what has happened so far......ugh. For some reason, probably due to improper sewing, one leg is turned out, and you can see the pads....ugly....that is why I said probably put fabric on them to cover the stitching. Over stuffed the upper leg and so it will not sit. ..phooey. Trying to work on the head. Will have to make another one and see if I can do better. Been away from toy making too long, a few months....and forgotten some of my learned lessons from past creations. Will finish this bunny and try again.


Yarn and colours are lovely  Did you not fold the inside leg seam to the middle of the foot? Looks like that's what happened. I don't see anything wrong with your sewing, looks very neat.


----------



## Crafty Linda

Chris, Nunnu is beautiful. Linda


----------



## goldiebaco

I'm In


----------



## samdog13

Nunnu is so .... Nunnulicious! I hope my hopper looks half as good - in worsted. I am half way working through the body - but knitting so tightly in continental is giving my right wrist a workout. Gonna take a rest and sit in the hot tub - outdoors - and listen to some music. Maybe finish the body today... Hmm, tonight "Casablanca" is the movie on public TV, so Bogey, Bergman, a glass of wine and my hubs will be the way to go. More bunny tomorrow.


----------



## litprincesstwo

chris kelly said:


> Here I am, Nunnu Boris the Bunny; so come on everyone, there's a couple of us in the Workshop now so soon a few more will hop in. Thank you Donna for the Silent Bunny Run.


Chris What a beauty! Gosh I've got to get back to it! Mine are still on the needles.


----------



## tintin63

Hi Chris He's beautiful but just what I expected  I wish I had your magic with ears  I still have a bear waiting for me to sort his ears out, he no longer has the knitting needles through his scull though as my son thought it cruel. I just hope I can still find the ears 
I am going the safe route with my Boris he will have the lopped ears. 

Tina x


----------



## Designer1234

chris kelly said:


> Here I am, Nunnu Boris the Bunny; so come on everyone, there's a couple of us in the Workshop now so soon a few more will hop in. Thank you Donna for the Silent Bunny Run.


Nunnu is wonderfiul. You really do a good job Chris. Congratulation!


----------



## cspaen34

Thanks for answers and hints on yarn to start out with. Have gone through previous posts to date of questions and answers, so now have saved a reference document. I have some soft worsted in stash but plan to check out the others first. Since this is said to be a fast knit, will take time and work in with my "have to do's"..have always wanted to do one of Gypsycreams creations so looking forward to it and following along with workshops postings.


----------



## Gypsycream

cspaen34 said:


> Thanks for answers and hints on yarn to start out with. Have gone through previous posts to date of questions and answers, so now have saved a reference document. I have some soft worsted in stash but plan to check out the others first. Since this is said to be a fast knit, will take time and work in with my "have to do's"..have always wanted to do one of Gypsycreams creations so looking forward to it and following along with workshops postings.


Welcome, hope you enjoy creating a Boris. they do look sweet in Worsted


----------



## Williesied

If I use two strands of boa do I use worsted weight with it? Or can I use one boa and one worsted. Which is better? Willie


----------



## MzBarnz

I've made bears with Bernat Boa and you don't need to double it OR use anything else with it. It will be thick enough when you use the needle size Gypsycream says to. Boa can be pretty slippery at first, so just take your time!


Williesied said:


> If I use two strands of boa do I use worsted weight with it? Or can I use one boa and one worsted. Which is better? Willie


----------



## Williesied

Thank you for such a quick response.willie


----------



## RobynC

I am in


----------



## Linda C.

Which do all you more experienced bear, monkey and bunny creators use most often--Lion Brand Fun Fur or Bernat Boa? I have used both, but not making animals, so I am trying to decide which to try....??? Thank you for help with my decision making.


----------



## Gypsycream

Linda C. said:


> Which do all you more experienced bear, monkey and bunny creators use most often--Lion Brand Fun Fur or Bernat Boa? I have used both, but not making animals, so I am trying to decide which to try....??? Thank you for help with my decision making.


Lion Brand as you know is quite thick so you may need to go up a needle size or all the fur goes to the purl side, also check your yardage because you don't get a lot of yards to the gram. Boa does make for nice bunnies, there has been one posted already.

Either will be fine, especially if you are experienced using both


----------



## Maryannee

Nunu is lovely such a cute, soft, snuggly little lady. As always, you do beautiful work.


----------



## chris kelly

samdog13 said:


> Nunnu is so .... Nunnulicious! I hope my hopper looks half as good - in worsted. I am half way working through the body - but knitting so tightly in continental is giving my right wrist a workout. Gonna take a rest and sit in the hot tub - outdoors - and listen to some music. Maybe finish the body today... Hmm, tonight "Casablanca" is the movie on public TV, so Bogey, Bergman, a glass of wine and my hubs will be the way to go. More bunny tomorrow.


Ohhhh samdog I am so jealous. Can I pop over to you. I'll bring the wine.


----------



## chris kelly

Grandma Jo said:


> I'm in and I'm watching. Still trying to decide if I will make Boris. He is adorable. I just have ufos to finish.


Hi Jo, is that Kaydee in your Avatar picture. Now she's gorgeous and one of my favorites in Kindergarten, so what I'm thinking is..... What's holding you back from knitting the most beautiful Boris Bunny. I would especially love to see one from you as your work is impeccable. Give it a go as soon as your UFOs are finished or even better, give life to one in between knits. We've got a few hopping around now and you know what happens when two Bunnies get together .


----------



## chris kelly

lafranciskar said:


> Glad I could help. You'll only need the two for this row so you should be good. For anyone that doesn't have the locking ones the piece of yarn works just as well.


I only ever use bits of bright colored yarn because I don't possess posh locking markers. Lol.


----------



## lafranciskar

chris kelly said:


> I only ever use bits of bright colored yarn because I don't possess posh locking markers. Lol.


Lol, I got my posh locking markers for Christmas from my hubby. Love your Nunnu!


----------



## Crafty Linda

I've knitted the head and ears today, head seems small to me but must be ok I followed the instructions, I have checked myself. Off to bed now do more tomorrow. Linda


----------



## Grandma Jo

chris kelly said:


> Hi Jo, is that Kaydee in your Avatar picture. Now she's gorgeous and one of my favorites in Kindergarten, so what I'm thinking is..... What's holding you back from knitting the most beautiful Boris Bunny. I would especially love to see one from you as your work is impeccable. Give it a go as soon as your UFOs are finished or even better, give life to one in between knits. We've got a few hopping around now and you know what happens when two Bunnies get together .


Yes Chris, my avatar is Kaydee. I am so honored by your comments. Kaydee took a lot longer to make than I though she would and before figuring out what I was going to do with her hair, I almost gave up on her. I am so happy you like her so much.

I have been knitting a lapghan and have it a little under half done. I have two grandkids that play sports and decided to knit it because sometimes my legs get so cold at outdoor games. I have had my knees replaced and the metal in them really causes them to ache when it is cold. I found a pattern for a lapghan so here I am.

Your bunny is so adorable and all your other Gypsycream knits are also. You are a beautiful knitter.

By the way, I live on a ranch and have lots of brush behind our house. There are hundreds of cottontail bunnies back there so yes, I do know what bunnies do when they get together. The bunnies drive our little Jack Russell dog nuts. They seem to be faster than he is! :roll:


----------



## LindaM

Well.. I've been at my bunny all day it seems..sewing then unsewing cus the legs were not matching..fussy little bunny he is, but I'll show him who is boss here..heehee. He is coming along nicely and I have the nose knitted up...just need to sew that on and make it right. I went with the muted pink. Lets see what happens here. Oh and he is chubby too. Love his big belly I must say. Still don't have the eyes or ears on but I will... soon.. maybe..hehe. Ok, have to do some errands before the snow gets worse here.. be back later on with an update on the bunny. I love reading everyones comments on there bunnies. Toodles....


----------



## chris kelly

Grandma Jo said:


> Yes Chris, my avatar is Kaydee. I am so honored by your comments. Kaydee took a lot longer to make than I though she would and before figuring out what I was going to do with her hair, I almost gave up on her. I am so happy you like her so much.
> 
> I have been knitting a lapghan and have it a little under half done. I have two grandkids that play sports and decided to knit it because sometimes my legs get so cold at outdoor games. I have had my knees replaced and the metal in them really causes them to ache when it is cold. I found a pattern for a lapghan so here I am.
> 
> Your bunny is so adorable and all your other Gypsycream knits are also. You are a beautiful knitter.
> 
> By the way, I live on a ranch and have lots of brush behind our house. There are hundreds of cottontail bunnies back there so yes, I do know what bunnies do when they get together. The bunnies drive our little Jack Russell dog nuts. They seem to be faster than he is! :roll:


Thank you Jo. You are a sweetie. Keep going with that lapghan. I know the pain on 'dickie' joints. My scapula and humerus were shattered when I fell from a roof and now really feel it when I get cold. We see bunnies hopping around in the fields near us. They are cute.


----------



## chris kelly

LindaM said:


> Well.. I've been at my bunny all day it seems..sewing then unsewing cus the legs were not matching..fussy little bunny he is, but I'll show him who is boss here..heehee. He is coming along nicely and I have the nose knitted up...just need to sew that on and make it right. I went with the muted pink. Lets see what happens here. Oh and he is chubby too. Love his big belly I must say. Still don't have the eyes or ears on but I will... soon.. maybe..hehe. Ok, have to do some errands before the snow gets worse here.. be back later on with an update on the bunny. I love reading everyones comments on there bunnies. Toodles....


Linda, you always make me laugh. These Bunnies are so cheeky, aren't they? Just don't let him near your vegetable patch.... Oh! of course, those veggies have been frozen to pulp now with your snow. Heehee.


----------



## Gypsycream

LindaM said:


> Well.. I've been at my bunny all day it seems..sewing then unsewing cus the legs were not matching..fussy little bunny he is, but I'll show him who is boss here..heehee. He is coming along nicely and I have the nose knitted up...just need to sew that on and make it right. I went with the muted pink. Lets see what happens here. Oh and he is chubby too. Love his big belly I must say. Still don't have the eyes or ears on but I will... soon.. maybe..hehe. Ok, have to do some errands before the snow gets worse here.. be back later on with an update on the bunny. I love reading everyones comments on there bunnies. Toodles....


You are doing so well Linda, mind, with your snow what else can you do but knit lol! Think the nose will be a good colour choice. Pleased you like the big tummy!


----------



## chris kelly

Crafty Linda said:


> I've knitted the head and ears today, head seems small to me but must be ok I followed the instructions, I have checked myself. Off to bed now do more tomorrow. Linda


Hi Linda, don't worry about the head. The pattern will be perfect and everything will slot together when you stuff and connect. I'm looking forward to seeing him/her.


----------



## Gypsycream

Crafty Linda said:


> I've knitted the head and ears today, head seems small to me but must be ok I followed the instructions, I have checked myself. Off to bed now do more tomorrow. Linda


The head will be fine, promise  I think its because bunnies have shorter noses but once its stuffed you will see how it all pans out.


----------



## Gypsycream

I've had a good day and got most of my Boris knitted, just the tail and nose to do.

I'll take more detailed photos as I stuff so if anyone is worried about this part please hang on until I post them. The head is probably the most important part so I'll do lots of extra photos of that process. 

My bunny is of the straight eared variety, if anyone else is doing this one, watch this space lol!

Off to bed now, as football is on  Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## LindaM

chris kelly said:


> Linda, you always make me laugh. These Bunnies are so cheeky, aren't they? Just don't let him near your vegetable patch.... Oh! of course, those veggies have been frozen to pulp now with your snow. Heehee.


Oh Chris.... Don't even go there about the snow.. thats a swear word in this house and do you know why?? Because its SNOWING again.. and another storm on its way for Wednesday I heard. OH good lord, when will this all end. Mr Boris will have to wait to get to the veggie garden that is for sure. Oh another thing not knitting related but more snow for Wednesday too... Oh Dear. And yes Pat, nothing else to do but cook and knit and thats what I have done all day.. is make some soup, and sew Mr Boris up here and there. And have old movies on just for background noise. Wait until you see what I did to the muzzle on Mr Boris just to change his appearance just a tad. Its not drastic but enough that I know.. maybe I shouldn't of said a thing.. oh well.. bunny is out of the bag now..heheehe.. oh and speaking of bunny.. I better get to him before he hops away. He has his legs all nice and stuffed.. And Yes Pat, I love his Belly.. I keep rubbing it like a genie bottle...hehehe


----------



## MzBarnz

I'm doing the straight ears, too!


Gypsycream said:


> I've had a good day and got most of my Boris knitted, just the tail and nose to do.
> 
> I'll take more detailed photos as I stuff so if anyone is worried about this part please hang on until I post them. The head is probably the most important part so I'll do lots of extra photos of that process.
> 
> My bunny is of the straight eared variety, if anyone else is doing this one, watch this space lol!
> 
> Off to bed now, as football is on  Catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Maryannee

Boris has a girlfriend! Natasha. Oh, oh, problem...I don't know how to insert a picture on this string. I will start a new one. &#128522; Figured it out! I feel so smart. Ha ha.
I used 3 skeins of N.Y. yarns, Feather. And beige Satin for paws.


----------



## lafranciskar

Oh Natasha is a cutie! Love the yarn you used for her. She looks so fluffy and soft.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh Natasha! Aren't you quite a little lady! Boris will be so happy to see you!


----------



## nab

All the done bunnies are so cute. I am quite behind, but will get there. I did learn the cable cast on that was recommended by PAt. I have never used it before, but found it to be quite easy. 
Thanks Pat.
I also put in a lifeline as I started the body. For those of you who are worried about using eyelash yarn for the first time it will save some of your stitches if you make a mistake. I find it impossible to find a dropped stitch when using eyelash.


----------



## nab

Thanks for all the help everyone is so willing to share.


----------



## jeannietta

I'm in. Just finished the knitting and will start assembling tomorrow. Can't wait to see Boris come to life. I used angora for yarn B and an acrylic for yarn C (nose). Not sure I like the contrast. May search through stash tomorrow for a softer pink. I was skyping tonight with my grandson in Dallas and he was watching me knit Boris while he was cuddling Big Ted. It was funny. He learned a new word - bunny!


----------



## atvoytas

I'm in, if it isn't too late to join! My hubby is going to buy me the pattern for valentines day! He had seen me reading all the posts! Lol


----------



## DonnieK

Okay now, listen you guys and gals, you are just going to have to slow up a bit!! My blue boy is all done and waiting for me to make up my mind that I can sew him up tomorrow. My thumbs are really giving me fits. Not from knitting, but because we have a cold front coming tomorrow with snow expected Tuesday morning!!!
Freezing along the Red River tomorrow night. We are going from being in high 70's today to 40's tomorrow night. Then colder Monday and Tuesday. So, my thumbs are telling me about it. Oh well, he will get sewn up as I will struggle tomorrow, I want to get one in before Chris gets her THIRD one done!!!!
Good night all my sweet sisters of knitting. Enjoy your time!
I am going to bed early tonight. God bless you all and have a wonderful time whatever you are up to.


----------



## lafranciskar

Donnie you're ahead of me. I still have the arms ears and tail to do on mine. Looking forward to seeing your blue boy. My poor arthritic knuckles haven't been enjoying the cold damp weather we've been having here in MN either. I know 40 is cold for you but it'd be a heatwave for us!


----------



## tambirrer58

I finished the legs and started the first 9 rows of the body. Off to bed now. 
Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## KJKnitCro

All the bunnies I have seen so far are darlings! I read the Workshop pages every day, but I will not be able to knit my Boris for another week. It is torture, but life is real. In due time, Boris will be real, too. I love your banter; always have. Real friends having a great time.


----------



## LindaM

Donnie can I have some of that 40 degree weather here to melt some footage of snow we have here in Massachusetts. Everytime I come into my driveway I feel like Im entering the bat cave with snow piled so high on either side...lol And my thumb has been giving me problems today because of,,,yes,,you guessed it,, the snow and cold. Mr Boris is still waiting to be put all together. I have his head on one chair and his poor body on another..oh dear, I hope he will behave for me tomorrow as I just had to abandon him for today. I might just give him a girlfriend if he behaves for me. We shall see if he will be a good boy or not. Now you lovely knitters that have posted your pic of your beautiful bunnies, I am so happy to see how wonderful they all look. Pat, this was a great idea, as always. Time for me to read a little more then I'm off to sleepyland myself. Donnie, I hope your feeling better  G'nite all.


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryannee said:


> Boris has a girlfriend! Natasha. Oh, oh, problem...I don't know how to insert a picture on this string. I will start a new one. 😊 Figured it out! I feel so smart. Ha ha.
> I used 3 skeins of N.Y. yarns, Feather. And beige Satin for paws.


Aww now isn't Natasha the sweetest little bunny?? Love that face! You are a natural at this! What I want to know is how did you manage to get a little girl?? I've have so much trouble getting girls in anything, be it bears, poppets and bunnies.

She is adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream

nab said:


> All the done bunnies are so cute. I am quite behind, but will get there. I did learn the cable cast on that was recommended by PAt. I have never used it before, but found it to be quite easy.
> Thanks Pat.
> I also put in a lifeline as I started the body. For those of you who are worried about using eyelash yarn for the first time it will save some of your stitches if you make a mistake. I find it impossible to find a dropped stitch when using eyelash.


Oops sorry you had to learn a new method of casting on. Cable is what I always use, perhaps I should learn a new method to make up for it!!

Lifeline what a great idea!! now why have I never thought of that? It would save me having to frog so much when I lose count of how many rows I've knitted, its impossible to count in eyelash isn't it? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gypsycream

jeannietta said:


> I'm in. Just finished the knitting and will start assembling tomorrow. Can't wait to see Boris come to life. I used angora for yarn B and an acrylic for yarn C (nose). Not sure I like the contrast. May search through stash tomorrow for a softer pink. I was skyping tonight with my grandson in Dallas and he was watching me knit Boris while he was cuddling Big Ted. It was funny. He learned a new word - bunny!


Wow you've finished knitting! I used a fluffy yarn for the contrast on mine too, it will be interesting to see if its worked.

How lovely that your grandson was cuddling his lovely Big Ted, is bunny for him too?


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> I'm in, if it isn't too late to join! My hubby is going to buy me the pattern for valentines day! He had seen me reading all the posts! Lol


Of course its not too late, welcome


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Okay now, listen you guys and gals, you are just going to have to slow up a bit!! My blue boy is all done and waiting for me to make up my mind that I can sew him up tomorrow. My thumbs are really giving me fits. Not from knitting, but because we have a cold front coming tomorrow with snow expected Tuesday morning!!!
> Freezing along the Red River tomorrow night. We are going from being in high 70's today to 40's tomorrow night. Then colder Monday and Tuesday. So, my thumbs are telling me about it. Oh well, he will get sewn up as I will struggle tomorrow, I want to get one in before Chris gets her THIRD one done!!!!
> Good night all my sweet sisters of knitting. Enjoy your time!
> I am going to bed early tonight. God bless you all and have a wonderful time whatever you are up to.


Aww and I thought your weather was getting warmer! Poor thumbs. I hope your cold is getting easier. Sleep well my dear friend x


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> I finished the legs and started the first 9 rows of the body. Off to bed now.
> Happy Valentine's Day!


Looking good! You are managing the Lion Brand well  Love the colour!


----------



## Crafty Linda

Good morning. Thank you Chris and Pat for your comments, off out this morning and lunch will get to Boris this afternoon for ears, arms and tail. Hubby got rugby again this afternoon. Linda


----------



## Gypsycream

Crafty Linda said:


> Good morning. Thank you Chris and Pat for your comments, off out this morning and lunch will get to Boris this afternoon for ears, arms and tail. Hubby got rugby again this afternoon. Linda


Good morning Linda, enjoy your afternoon, san hubby!


----------



## amudaus

Chris! What a stunning Bunny.Love that adorable face and the colour of your yarn is super. :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus

Boris and Natasha are a stunning Two Some.Fabulous work. :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63

Hi Maureen, How is your Boris coming along, I'm trying to do two things at once so I'm not getting as much done on my Boris as I'd like. I need to make his arms and tail today if I get time. 
I started a bunny before the workshop with chunky yarn but only for the pads etc (B) I used the 3.75 needle, it came out a similar size to the Aran, how much bigger is yours working up? Tina x


----------



## chris kelly

Maryannee said:


> Boris has a girlfriend! Natasha. Oh, oh, problem...I don't know how to insert a picture on this string. I will start a new one. 😊 Figured it out! I feel so smart. Ha ha.
> I used 3 skeins of N.Y. yarns, Feather. And beige Satin for paws.


Awww Natasha, you are such a darling. I love you. A special little girl Bunnie. You have got such a clever Mommie. Now listen here Boris... don't frolic together too closely. We all know Bunnie frolics. Or maybe you should, to get some gorgeous little darlings with a mix like you two. I love both of your Boris Bunnies, Maryannee. Well done.


----------



## jeannietta

Maryannee said:


> Boris has a girlfriend! Natasha. Oh, oh, problem...I don't know how to insert a picture on this string. I will start a new one. 😊 Figured it out! I feel so smart. Ha ha.
> I used 3 skeins of N.Y. yarns, Feather. And beige Satin for paws.


They are so soft and cuddly looking. Love the yarn you used.


----------



## Cara7000

I'm in.


----------



## Gypsycream

Cara7000 said:


> I'm in.


Welcome Cara


----------



## goldiebaco

I'm In


----------



## Maryannee

Gypsycream said:


> Aww now isn't Natasha the sweetest little bunny?? Love that face! You are a natural at this! What I want to know is how did you manage to get a little girl?? I've have so much trouble getting girls in anything, be it bears, poppets and bunnies.
> 
> She is adorable!


I think "girl", "girl", "girl" and add a little bow. Like Boris just looks like a boy...Natasha just looks like a girl. I don't know the sex until they are born. No ultrasound here. . I'm knitting a mini monkey now for a pet. Every boy and girl needs a pet. I've been hankering to make this little guy for awhile. I have to look up my bear also. He is half done and hiding in my WIP. I was always so intimidated by them but Boris and the Poppets finally got me making Pat's creations. I discovered how easy and fun they are to make and can't stop! I will be busy for some time as I have many of Pat's patterns in my file. Thanks, Pat. I love your creations!


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryannee said:


> I think "girl", "girl", "girl" and add a little bow. Like Boris just looks like a boy...Natasha just looks like a girl. I don't know the sex until they are born. No ultrasound here. . I'm knitting a mini monkey now for a pet. Every boy and girl needs a pet. I've been hankering to make this little guy for awhile. I have to look up my bear also. He is half done and hiding in my WIP. I was always so intimidated by them but Boris and the Poppets finally got me making Pat's creations. I discovered how easy and fun they are to make and can't stop! I will be busy for some time as I have many of Pat's patterns in my file. Thanks, Pat. I love your creations!


lol! my work here is done! Another addict :twisted:


----------



## Maryannee

I am sooooo hooked! Know any good therapists? Ha!


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryannee said:


> I am sooooo hooked! Know any good therapists? Ha!


nope! and if I did do you think I'd share with you??


----------



## Maryannee

Gypsycream said:


> nope! and if I did do you think I'd share with you??


It wouldn't do any good anyway...because my heart is with the little creations. Hopeless. 😊


----------



## Sharon22209

I'm in, maybe this is the right place, I have the body and head done, now working on the ears. Very fun to do, and so far, it's pretty easy. I'll start again working on it again soon.


----------



## nab

Gypsycream said:


> Oops sorry you had to learn a new method of casting on. Cable is what I always use, perhaps I should learn a new method to make up for it!!
> 
> Lifeline what a great idea!! now why have I never thought of that? It would save me having to frog so much when I lose count of how many rows I've knitted, its impossible to count in eyelash isn't it? Thanks for the tip!


Pat please do not apologize for the new cast on. I love learning new things, especially new cast ons. I normally use long tail, but it does not work well when adding on in a pattern. Cable is so much easier.


----------



## litprincesstwo

nab said:


> Pat please do not apologize for the new cast on. I love learning new things, especially new cast ons. I normally use long tail, but it does not work well when adding on in a pattern. Cable is so much easier.


I just had a "DUH" moment. I didn't think to use the cable cast on for the new cast ons! DUH! I did a thumb cast on. It works but....maybe knitting under the influence of Boris Bunny gave me a senior moment?


----------



## Gypsycream

litprincesstwo said:


> I just had a "DUH" moment. I didn't think to use the cable cast on for the new cast ons! DUH! I did a thumb cast on. It works but....maybe knitting under the influence of Boris Bunny gave me a senior moment?


Nevermind, I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## Bobglory

I am starting wayyyyy behind, but yarn and needles are ready!

Gigi


----------



## Gypsycream

Bobglory said:


> I am starting wayyyyy behind, but yarn and needles are ready!
> 
> Gigi


Its not a race Gigi!! Everyone has stuff going on and we don't all have the same amount of time to knit, so don't worry!


----------



## DonnieK

Today is the day my Blue Boris the Bunny will rise from ashes and become a true Blue Boy! Determination and Tiger's Balm have worked wonders with my thumbs and I will overcome!!!!!
It is turning cold again here. I do know what all of that snow means for most of you in the Nor' East as I lived in Duluth MS during the worst winter they had seen in the late 60's and early 70's. I do know how cold and miserable you get if you must get out in it. So, you all just stay home and let your Boris' multiply!!! Thank you Pat so much for the fun of this workshop!!
And, a big shout out for all that helped get this going. What fun it is. Now, on to Blue Boy Boris!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Today is the day my Blue Boris the Bunny will rise from ashes and become a true Blue Boy! Determination and Tiger's Balm have worked wonders with my thumbs and I will overcome!!!!!
> It is turning cold again here. I do know what all of that snow means for most of you in the Nor' East as I lived in Duluth MS during the worst winter they had seen in the late 60's and early 70's. I do know how cold and miserable you get if you must get out in it. So, you all just stay home and let your Boris' multiply!!! Thank you Pat so much for the fun of this workshop!!
> And, a big shout out for all that helped get this going. What fun it is. Now, on to Blue Boy Boris!!!


So pleased your thumbs are feeling easier angel. If you want to wait a bit, I'm just going to download some detailed "head" photos to help anyone worried about doing this part


----------



## Gypsycream

I've heard a few say they are worried about stuffing and creating the head, attaching eyes and ears, especially the straight ear version. I thought it may help if I took more detailed photos as I was doing my bunny this afternoon.

Apologies for the quality of photos, the light really isn't good here today.


----------



## iluvcabernet

I'm in!


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Bobglory said:


> I am starting wayyyyy behind, but yarn and needles are ready!
> 
> Gigi


I am right there with you! I just have the legs done. I am a slow knitter, but just enjoying the process. First time using Pipsqueak, and it is a "PIP". I love Gypsycreams patterns and have several, some I have yet to make!!!


----------



## tintin63

Pat you make placing those pesky ears look easy. Your Boris looks kinder stern I think he's definitely a HE.


----------



## lafranciskar

These extra photos and explanations for making up the head are great. Thanks for taking the time to do this for us all! Your Boris is going to be gorgeous and I'm looking forward to seeing him all complete.


----------



## Gypsycream

I'll do the body tomorrow. #1 son and family have just turned up


----------



## wildwinding

I am just getting ready to start mine, I am so far behind everybody waiting on yarn, hope I can catch up quickly. Got one question so far concerning eye size, I have some 16 mm eyes, will they work or are they too small? I can order bigger if that won't look good. I love this bunny and love all the excitement everyone has making them, thanks for a great pattern!


----------



## chris kelly

Thank you for the step by step photos Pat. I think I under stuffed my Boris' cheeks and jowls. I'll need to follow those photos step by step for the next one. Brilliant idea, dear friend. How do you hold a camera and a Boris at the same time? It will be lovely tomorrow to see how you do the hip seams. I'm looking forward to the body photos.


----------



## Gypsycream

wildwinding said:


> I am just getting ready to start mine, I am so far behind everybody waiting on yarn, hope I can catch up quickly. Got one question so far concerning eye size, I have some 16 mm eyes, will they work or are they too small? I can order bigger if that won't look good. I love this bunny and love all the excitement everyone has making them, thanks for a great pattern!


If you are making a furry bunny, it may be a good idea to get the 18mm because the 16mm tend to get lost in the fur


----------



## tintin63

wildwinding said:


> I am just getting ready to start mine, I am so far behind everybody waiting on yarn, hope I can catch up quickly. Got one question so far concerning eye size, I have some 16 mm eyes, will they work or are they too small? I can order bigger if that won't look good. I love this bunny and love all the excitement everyone has making them, thanks for a great pattern!


I've used 16mm and they look fine. If your going to be making a few bunnies then buy a few sets of the 18mm but otherwise the one's you have should do nicely.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Thank you for the step by step photos Pat. I think I under stuffed my Boris' cheeks and jowls. I'll need to follow those photos step by step for the next one. Brilliant idea, dear friend. How do you hold a camera and a Boris at the same time? It will be lovely tomorrow to see how you do the hip seams. I'm looking forward to the body photos.


Pleased to have helped Chris, although I can't see anything that needs improving on your lovely bunny  Yes I'll continue with the body tomorrow, grandchildren are requiring a lot of attention lol!


----------



## MzBarnz

LOL You're right. That is one stern-looking bunny! I'm sure he'll feel much better once he's all put together.


tintin63 said:


> Pat you make placing those pesky ears look easy. Your Boris looks kinder stern I think he's definitely a HE.


----------



## MzBarnz

Wait.... did you add a mouth?


Gypsycream said:


> I've heard a few say they are worried about stuffing and creating the head, attaching eyes and ears, especially the straight ear version. I thought it may help if I took more detailed photos as I was doing my bunny this afternoon.
> 
> Apologies for the quality of photos, the light really isn't good here today.


----------



## amudaus

Hi Tina.I have got on well with Boris the Bunny,everything knitted will start sewing together tomorrow really don't know how far i will get have the workmen in changing the heating ect,ect.The size of the Bunny is not alot bigger than Aran but i might change my opinion after stuffing.x


----------



## Linda C.

tintin63 said:


> I've used 16mm and they look fine. If your going to be making a few bunnies then buy a few sets of the 18mm but otherwise the one's you have should do nicely.


Do most of you order from "Suncatcher Eyes", and if so, opaque or translucent? I think one of the browns is what I will order, but not sure which type. Are there other good options for eyes available? If so, from where, and what are they called? Would the safety eyes be ok for a 8 month old? 
Sorry I have so many questions, but this is my first attempt to make an animal! Just started last night!


----------



## wildwinding

Gypsycream said:


> If you are making a furry bunny, it may be a good idea to get the 18mm because the 16mm tend to get lost in the fur


 thanks, is there an preferred online store everyone gets this size 18mm from, my local stores are out of that size? Again, thanks for the fun patterns, your patterns are so much fun! I gave all my pandas as Christmas presents, or should say they were snatched from me quickly!


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, shoot! I forgot and posted my Boris the Bunny in the pictures section instead of this thread. Sorry about that. So, here's my little guy. I used Red Heart Moon & Stars which is like a lighter Pipsqueak. Very soft. As hard as he tries to keep his ears straight up, they are so soft, they just seems to flop down. Gypsycream... what a fun knit this little bunny is! Thank you for creating this pattern for us!


----------



## Gypsycream

wildwinding said:


> thanks, is there an preferred online store everyone gets this size 18mm from, my local stores are out of that size? Again, thanks for the fun patterns, your patterns are so much fun! I gave all my pandas as Christmas presents, or should say they were snatched from me quickly!


A lot of people use Suncatchers: http://www.suncatchereyes.com/


----------



## Maryannee

Dah! I just realized I sewed my bunnies feet incorrectly. Even so, they look ok. I'll just know for the next batch that birth. &#128546;


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, shoot! I forgot and posted my Boris the Bunny in the pictures section instead of this thread. Sorry about that. So, here's my little guy. I used Red Heart Moon & Stars which is like a lighter Pipsqueak. Very soft. As hard as he tries to keep his ears straight up, they are so soft, they just seems to flop down. Gypsycream... what a fun knit this little bunny is! Thank you for creating this pattern for us!


Oh wow!!! Donna that is one sweet bunny!!! I think you have a little girl rather than guy  she's the sweetest bunny!


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryannee said:


> Dah! I just realized I sewed my bunnies feet incorrectly. Even so, they look ok. I'll just know for the next batch that birth. 😢


Ooops!!


----------



## wildwinding

tintin63 said:


> I've used 16mm and they look fine. If your going to be making a few bunnies then buy a few sets of the 18mm but otherwise the one's you have should do nicely.


Thank you tintin63 for your help, think I will take your advice for first one if I can't get 18mm in time. I see someone replyed to u with sun catcher site, might try there. Thanks for everyone's help! Such a cute pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream

Linda C. said:


> Do most of you order from "Suncatcher Eyes", and if so, opaque or translucent? I think one of the browns is what I will order, but not sure which type. Are there other good options for eyes available? If so, from where, and what are they called? Would the safety eyes be ok for a 8 month old?
> Sorry I have so many questions, but this is my first attempt to make an animal! Just started last night!


We don't have so much choice in the UK lol! Go with what you think will look good


----------



## Maryannee

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, shoot! I forgot and posted my Boris the Bunny in the pictures section instead of this thread. Sorry about that. So, here's my little guy. I used Red Heart Moon & Stars which is like a lighter Pipsqueak. Very soft. As hard as he tries to keep his ears straight up, they are so soft, they just seems to flop down. Gypsycream... what a fun knit this little bunny is! Thank you for creating this pattern for us!


Your Boris is wonderful! Love the pink and the yarn. He looks so cuddly. I NEED a pink bunny. 😊


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Hi Tina.I have got on well with Boris the Bunny,everything knitted will start sewing together tomorrow really don't know how far i will get have the workmen in changing the heating ect,ect.The size of the Bunny is not alot bigger than Aran but i might change my opinion after stuffing.x


Oh dear, good luck with the workers tomorrow, rather you than me!


----------



## MzBarnz

I think you're right, Pat. A girl it is! How about Bettina, then?


Gypsycream said:


> Oh wow!!! Donna that is one sweet bunny!!! I think you have a little girl rather than guy  she's the sweetest bunny!


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> LOL You're right. That is one stern-looking bunny! I'm sure he'll feel much better once he's all put together.


No not stern, just serious lol! He has an important role in life and that is to be Poppy's best friend


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> I think you're right, Pat. A girl it is! How about Bettina, then?


My boys, all 6ft plus of them just peered over my shoulder and said "Aww!" lol!


----------



## lafranciskar

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, shoot! I forgot and posted my Boris the Bunny in the pictures section instead of this thread. Sorry about that. So, here's my little guy. I used Red Heart Moon & Stars which is like a lighter Pipsqueak. Very soft. As hard as he tries to keep his ears straight up, they are so soft, they just seems to flop down. Gypsycream... what a fun knit this little bunny is! Thank you for creating this pattern for us!


She is adorable! Bettina Bunny fits perfect. She looks so soft and huggable.


----------



## wildwinding

Gypsycream said:


> A lot of people use Suncatchers: http://www.suncatchereyes.com/


Thanks Gypsycream! Heading there now!


----------



## lafranciskar

Gypsycream said:


> No not stern, just serious lol! He has an important role in life and that is to be Poppy's best friend


I was thinking he's just scared you're going to come after him with those needles, pins and scissors again!


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> I was thinking he's just scared you're going to come after him with those needles, pins and scissors again!


lol! or scared of Rowan who is in a frightful mood lol!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Awwww.... tell them we said Thank you!


Gypsycream said:


> My boys, all 6ft plus of them just peered over my shoulder and said "Aww!" lol!


----------



## tintin63

amudaus said:


> Hi Tina.I have got on well with Boris the Bunny,everything knitted will start sewing together tomorrow really don't know how far i will get have the workmen in changing the heating ect,ect.The size of the Bunny is not alot bigger than Aran but i might change my opinion after stuffing.x


Hi, I need to make my bunnies tail but tea's nearly ready so I'll do it after. Then I will give it a good brush before sewing up tomorrow.

I had my new boiler put in last Feb glad the weather has improved no fun being without heating when it's sitting round zero outside

The odd job bunny I made before this one came out the same size as this one is supposed to- 18" standing and 12 sitting. That was with chunky yarn for pads etc and then King Cole Moments with a thin yarn with it to bring the thickness up a bit. I'll put his photo up when I finish this one.


----------



## tintin63

Linda C. said:


> Do most of you order from "Suncatcher Eyes", and if so, opaque or translucent? I think one of the browns is what I will order, but not sure which type. Are there other good options for eyes available? If so, from where, and what are they called? Would the safety eyes be ok for a 8 month old?
> Sorry I have so many questions, but this is my first attempt to make an animal! Just started last night!


re the question about safety issues for 8 month - I personally would not give a child under 3 a stuffed toy with safety eyes in to play with but it would be OK for Mum to put it up on a shelf so it can be admired until the child is old enough to play safely with it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Linda C.

Thanks, that was also my opinion. But since I had never used them, was curious


----------



## samdog13

So... I have finished the legs and body for my bunny - and (s)he is looking good. Time for me to enjoy my birthday with a walk by the sea. Tonight is my lobster dinner. Plan to finish bunny soon and post it for the Bunny Hop. 
All your bunny pics look great. I can see that my cottontail will be in exalted company. Have a great day and evening


----------



## amudaus

What a sweet little darling your Bunny is.Love the colour and those wonderful blue eyes.The ears look perfect like that.Great work. :thumbup:


----------



## slc25336

wildwinding said:


> I am just getting ready to start mine, I am so far behind everybody waiting on yarn, hope I can catch up quickly. Got one question so far concerning eye size, I have some 16 mm eyes, will they work or are they too small? I can order bigger if that won't look good. I love this bunny and love all the excitement everyone has making them, thanks for a great pattern!


I wondered about that also as that is the size of the eyes I Have. I can get larger ones if necessary also.


----------



## Gypsycream

samdog13 said:


> So... I have finished the legs and body for my bunny - and (s)he is looking good. Time for me to enjoy my birthday with a walk by the sea. Tonight is my lobster dinner. Plan to finish bunny soon and post it for the Bunny Hop.
> All your bunny pics look great. I can see that my cottontail will be in exalted company. Have a great day and evening


Happy birthday, hope you have a special day


----------



## samdog13

Thanks Pat for your birthday wishes!

Thinking ahead on how to make eyes for my worsted cutie, and found the following "How to Sew Safe Stuffed Animal Eyes" : http://www.welivedhappilyeverafter.com/2012/11/how-to-sew-safe-stuffed-animal-eyes.html

This method has you make circles of felt that you sew on to the animal - and eyelashes too! Cute and safe for little ones.

Problem solved - than goodness for the internet.


----------



## Gypsycream

samdog13 said:


> Thanks Pat for your birthday wishes!
> 
> Thinking ahead on how to make eyes for my worsted cutie, and found the following "How to Sew Safe Stuffed Animal Eyes" : http://www.welivedhappilyeverafter.com/2012/11/how-to-sew-safe-stuffed-animal-eyes.html
> 
> This method has you make circles of felt that you sew on to the animal - and eyelashes too! Cute and safe for little ones.
> 
> Problem solved - than goodness for the internet.


Thank you for the link, I've bookmarked it for future reference. What a great idea!


----------



## tintin63

Hi Pat, I think I might try doing eyes and ears before adding the head to the body like you are showing here. It might stop all the legs slipping and sliding about underneath.  I usually attach the head to the body before I add the ears and they get put on and off so often the poor head is like a pin cushion
:roll: 

Well I've done all I'm doing today, all pieces knitted and brushed prior to sewing as I find doing it as I go along far too laborious. I always give them a final brush up after assembly too.

Night all.


----------



## DonnieK

I buy all of my eyes from Glasseyesonline.com and they are good eyes with long pegs that have ridges to help them stay in. And, boy do they stay in! Be careful you have them where you want them before putting that back on them! They are reasonably priced and quick delivery. They have the plastic eyes also which is what I buy because I have a fear of the glass chipping somehow. Every size and color and also have pink heart noses and black noses, and they have the opaque, glittery, and translucent.


----------



## CU Volunteer

]Oh, shoot! I forgot and posted my Boris the Bunny in the pictures section instead of this thread. Sorry about that. So, here's my little guy. I used Red Heart Moon & Stars which is like a lighter Pipsqueak. Very soft. As hard as he tries to keep his ears straight up, they are so soft, they just seems to flop down. Gypsycream... what a fun knit this little bunny is! Thank you for creating this pattern for us![/quote]

I love your bunny. I must find some of that Moon & Stars yarn for my next bunny. She looks so soft and snuggly.


----------



## samdog13

Unfortunately Red Heart Moon & Stars shows as discontinued - so you have to find it in someone's stash...


----------



## DonnieK

Well, Boris has a head ache right now and he refuses to let me touch him anymore for now, so I am taking a short break and then he best be ready, cause tonight is the night I pronounce him a done-a-one! His feet are a bit wonky, and his tummy is not as fat, but that is because I don't feed bunnies that misbehave and jump out of my hands and wiggle around as much as he has done today! He can eat more when Maxwell gets hold of him! If Maxwell shares his food that is! Anyway, all I need do is put his ears on and sew his arms on and he will be done. Surely I can get that done before another day comes in.
All of the finished bunnies are just too lovely and 2 little girls in the bunch! How exciting! This workshop is a fun thing!!! Ya'll have fun now.


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Well, Boris has a head ache right now and he refuses to let me touch him anymore for now, so I am taking a short break and then he best be ready, cause tonight is the night I pronounce him a done-a-one! His feet are a bit wonky, and his tummy is not as fat, but that is because I don't feed bunnies that misbehave and jump out of my hands and wiggle around as much as he has done today! He can eat more when Maxwell gets hold of him! If Maxwell shares his food that is! Anyway, all I need do is put his ears on and sew his arms on and he will be done. Surely I can get that done before another day comes in.
> All of the finished bunnies are just too lovely and 2 little girls in the bunch! How exciting! This workshop is a fun thing!!! Ya'll have fun now.


You do make me laugh Donnie!!! Did you see page 17 of this thread? I put some extra photos on but sounds like you managed just fine without them x


----------



## CU Volunteer

Oh dear. Right now I am knitting with Yarn Bee Luscious for "A" yarn and a ww maybe red heart or something like it for the feet.
The yarn bee thread is not easy to work with and see the stitches as it is quite fuzzy not furry like a fur yarn. If anyone has used this yarn could you let me know if I need to brush it when bunny is finished?


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, shoot! I forgot and posted my Boris the Bunny in the pictures section instead of this thread. Sorry about that. So, here's my little guy. I used Red Heart Moon & Stars which is like a lighter Pipsqueak. Very soft. As hard as he tries to keep his ears straight up, they are so soft, they just seems to flop down. Gypsycream... what a fun knit this little bunny is! Thank you for creating this pattern for us!


Ohhhh Donna!!! What a gorgeous little baby GIRLY Boris. She is so sweet. I love her cuteness and she looks so soft. I knew you would come up with a beauty. I really love her. BTW I posted in both the pictures section and here. Only because I wanted to show off. Heehee. 
Oh Donna, I want to squish your Bunny. I want to knit a pink one now. Heehee.

I've just noticed you've now named her... Bettina is a beautiful name and really suits her. You know all the other little Bunnies will call her Betty, don't you. But I love Betty too. I love her floppity ears, it all adds to her character.


----------



## chris kelly

DonnieK said:


> Today is the day my Blue Boris the Bunny will rise from ashes and become a true Blue Boy! Determination and Tiger's Balm have worked wonders with my thumbs and I will overcome!!!!!
> It is turning cold again here. I do know what all of that snow means for most of you in the Nor' East as I lived in Duluth MS during the worst winter they had seen in the late 60's and early 70's. I do know how cold and miserable you get if you must get out in it. So, you all just stay home and let your Boris' multiply!!! Thank you Pat so much for the fun of this workshop!!
> And, a big shout out for all that helped get this going. What fun it is. Now, on to Blue Boy Boris!!!


Awww Sweetie, you are doing so well. You plod on through thick and thin with a smile and a quirky tale, ready to cheer us up. Is that little mini-Donnie... AKA Maxwell, going to claim your Boris or will you keep him at your house, to encourage the little darling to call for Nanna? I can't wait to see your Boris Bunny, as all your Gypsycream critters are adorable.


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> Oh dear. Right now I am knitting with Yarn Bee Luscious for "A" yarn and a ww maybe red heart or something like it for the feet.
> The yarn bee thread is not easy to work with and see the stitches as it is quite fuzzy not furry like a fur yarn. If anyone has used this yarn could you let me know if I need to brush it when bunny is finished?


I haven't tried that particular brand but I've used something similar and I wouldn't advise you to brush it, I don't think I was even able to actually. Its lovely yarn and it will certainly make a beautiful bunny!


----------



## MzBarnz

Ah ha... that explains why I only paid $1 for each skein. Glad I picked up all they had. LOL


samdog13 said:


> Unfortunately Red Heart Moon & Stars shows as discontinued - so you have to find it in someone's stash...


----------



## jeannietta

It was a long and hard labor but the bunny finally arrived. She needed 3 nose jobs, a few collegen injections and even a skin graft before she was allowed to have her picture taken. Too bad her little pink nose doesn't show up well. Right now she's taking a nap.


----------



## LindaM

Well Bert finally was born just a few minutes ago. It was a painful labor of love but Bert is here.. finally. He had a struggle with the ears but made out ok. Now he is sitting quietly and patiently in the chair from the pushing and telling me that he didn't want the tie, but guess who won that debate. Mommy is so proud of him and I told him he better just stay put and not go off wondering around yet. He is to young to go hopping around alone. Still has his sea legs but he wanted to go out into the Veggie garden. Oh dear I said to him .. Told him he has to wait till maybe July to get any carrots from that garden because that is how long it will take before the snow melts I said. He had no idea what snow was until I brought him to the window. He got so frighten and just turned to me and hugged me so tight. I told him that I had some carrots in the frig and that will have to do for now. Should of seen the big smile on his face when I told him that. Then his 2 front teeths popped out in happiness ready to take a bite of those carrots. 
I hope you all like Bert the Bunny.


----------



## jeannietta

Love Mr. Bert and you got his bunny teeth perfect!


----------



## lafranciskar

Lots if bunnies being born today and here's my pink one to add to them. Looking forward to seeing more as they come to life!


----------



## litprincesstwo

Bertie is such a brave little bunny! But then most little ones are until they see that snow! So glad you had thought to have carrots available for him! Now Bertie be good for your momma!

Sore thumbs today! Thinking I'll have to slow down and rest those babies if I want to get my bunnies done. Arthur Itis is an unpleasant visitor these days.


----------



## LindaM

lafranciskar, she is so pretty.. Welcome to the world. Did you give her a name yet?


----------



## lafranciskar

LindaM said:


> lafranciskar, she is so pretty.. Welcome to the world. Did you give her a name yet?


Thank you. No name yet. Open to suggestions.


----------



## LindaM

lafranciskar said:


> Thank you. No name yet. Open to suggestions.


Well, she looks a bit shy and timid. How about Shyla?


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh my goodness! Our bunny explosion is beginning to happen! Jeanietta, your little bunny sounds like she had quiet a time achieving her perfection, but it was worth it all, wasn't it? She such a cutie and looks so sweet. Does she have a name yet?


jeannietta said:


> It was a long and hard labor but the bunny finally arrived. She needed 3 nose jobs, a few collegen injections and even a skin graft before she was allowed to have her picture taken. Too bad her little pink nose doesn't show up well. Right now she's taking a nap.


----------



## MzBarnz

Look at that handsome Mr. Bert! I'm sure he's going to want to stay indoors where it's warm and eat the carrots you have in your fridge. And I agree... these little bunnies are way too young to go hopping off by themselves and just need to be patient until they grow up a little bit. He's adorable, Linda, and definitely a little boy bunny.


LindaM said:


> Well Bert finally was born just a few minutes ago. It was a painful labor of love but Bert is here.. finally. He had a struggle with the ears but made out ok. Now he is sitting quietly and patiently in the chair from the pushing and telling me that he didn't want the tie, but guess who won that debate. Mommy is so proud of him and I told him he better just stay put and not go off wondering around yet. He is to young to go hopping around alone. Still has his sea legs but he wanted to go out into the Veggie garden. Oh dear I said to him .. Told him he has to wait till maybe July to get any carrots from that garden because that is how long it will take before the snow melts I said. He had no idea what snow was until I brought him to the window. He got so frighten and just turned to me and hugged me so tight. I told him that I had some carrots in the frig and that will have to do for now. Should of seen the big smile on his face when I told him that. Then his 2 front teeths popped out in happiness ready to take a bite of those carrots.
> I hope you all like Bert the Bunny.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh I like that name... Shyla! 
Karen, your sweet little pink bunny is beautiful! She does look a little shy and timid, but I'm sure she will soon open up when the Bunny Hop! gets started! Adorable!!!


LindaM said:


> Well, she looks a bit shy and timid. How about Shyla?


----------



## lafranciskar

MzBarnz said:


> Oh I like that name... Shyla!
> Karen, your sweet little pink bunny is beautiful! She does look a little shy and timid, but I'm sure she will soon open up when the Bunny Hop! gets started! Adorable!!!


Shyla it is then. Thank you.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, good, because that's how I listed her in my Bunny Hop! folder! :lol:


lafranciskar said:


> Shyla it is then. Thank you.


----------



## lafranciskar

Jeannietta your bunny is adorable and Linda I think we need to keep Bert and Shyla away from each other or we'll end up with some colorful little bunnies! Love his teeth.


----------



## Grammax8

Jeannette .....your bunny is adorable.
LindaM .....the addition of the teeth is super...nice work for cute bunny.
lafranciskar ...your bunny is so sweet and love the division for the toes.

Sure are some wonderful bunnies joining the hop....looks like there will be a nice selection of boys and girls. 

Hope to finish mine tomorrow.


----------



## LoraJ

I'm in


----------



## Gypsycream

jeannietta said:


> It was a long and hard labor but the bunny finally arrived. She needed 3 nose jobs, a few collegen injections and even a skin graft before she was allowed to have her picture taken. Too bad her little pink nose doesn't show up well. Right now she's taking a nap.


Oh she's a lovely cuddly little girl! I love her sweet face, beautiful!


----------



## Gypsycream

LindaM said:


> Well Bert finally was born just a few minutes ago. It was a painful labor of love but Bert is here.. finally. He had a struggle with the ears but made out ok. Now he is sitting quietly and patiently in the chair from the pushing and telling me that he didn't want the tie, but guess who won that debate. Mommy is so proud of him and I told him he better just stay put and not go off wondering around yet. He is to young to go hopping around alone. Still has his sea legs but he wanted to go out into the Veggie garden. Oh dear I said to him .. Told him he has to wait till maybe July to get any carrots from that garden because that is how long it will take before the snow melts I said. He had no idea what snow was until I brought him to the window. He got so frighten and just turned to me and hugged me so tight. I told him that I had some carrots in the frig and that will have to do for now. Should of seen the big smile on his face when I told him that. Then his 2 front teeths popped out in happiness ready to take a bite of those carrots.
> I hope you all like Bert the Bunny.


Linda your Mr Bert does look very proud of himself! Beautiful colour and a very lovely rounded tum!! Well done, I hope you enjoyed him


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> Lots if bunnies being born today and here's my pink one to add to them. Looking forward to seeing more as they come to life!


She's lovely Karen!! what a sweet face and lovely bottom  She looks like she's looking out for someone or something, carrots? Or Mr Bert lol!


----------



## lafranciskar

Gypsycream said:


> She's lovely Karen!! what a sweet face and lovely bottom  She looks like she's looking out for someone or something, carrots? Or Mr Bert lol!


Thank you Pat! Shouldn't you be sleeping??


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> Thank you Pat! Shouldn't you be sleeping??


Trying too but can't


----------



## lafranciskar

Gypsycream said:


> Trying too but can't


Nothing worse than that. Hope you're able to get some rest or you'll be exhausted tomorrow.


----------



## MzBarnz

I was wondering the same thing, lafranciskar!


lafranciskar said:


> Thank you Pat! Shouldn't you be sleeping??


----------



## goldiebaco

I have a question for all you experts out there. I'm way behind most of you because of the arthritis is my hands.
Since I am using white lash yarn for the body "A", would it make a difference if I was to knit each row? The stitches don't show with the lash yarn and knitting is so much faster for me and not as much of a problem. I would continue to do the k/p for the contrast color "B" as the pattern instructs.

thanks in advance


----------



## LindaM

lafranciskar said:


> Shyla it is then. Thank you.


Oh, I'm so glad you like that name.. I told Bert about Shyla and he wants to meet her.. I told him that he has to wait until he is a bit older. I think Bert has the hots for Shyla.. oh good grief.. here comes the bunnies I can see it now. Bert and Shyla hitting the cabbage patch and before you know it.. there will be all sorts of bunnies hopping around.. Oh dear,.. I told him to go to bed that it's way past his bedtime, but he keeps telling me "Mommy, I want to meet Shyla". Now thats all he talks about... So I turned around and with a stern look at him... "Young man, if you don't go to be this minute, no carrots for you tomorrow". Well, guess who hopped to bed in a flash. That put an end to the Shyla business... for now that is..hehehe...


----------



## LindaM

goldiebaco said:


> I have a question for all you experts out there. I'm way behind most of you because of the arthritis is my hands.
> Since I am using white lash yarn for the body "A", would it make a difference if I was to knit each row? The stitches don't show with the lash yarn and knitting is so much faster for me and not as much of a problem. I would continue to do the k/p for the contrast color "B" as the pattern instructs.
> 
> thanks in advance


Goldiebaco.. don't feel bad that your behind.. this isn't a race and you won't see the stitches anyways.. do your thing and knit away what feels comfortable for you. .. thats what I would do.


----------



## Grandma Jo

Gypsycream said:


> Trying too but can't


Are all these bunnies running around giving you bad dreams Pat? :lol:


----------



## LindaM

Gypsycream said:


> Linda your Mr Bert does look very proud of himself! Beautiful colour and a very lovely rounded tum!! Well done, I hope you enjoyed him


Thank you Pat, yes I did enjoy him. Started another one. I have to make a Mrs Bert because he keeps asking for Shyla now.. so I sent him off to bed or no carrots for him tomorrow. Pat, his tum is so rounded because of all those carrots he ate and then wanted to try some cabbage and then celery.. so yes.. he is full of himself, in more ways than one..lol


----------



## goldiebaco

Oh, that makes me feel so much better. I can knit away with the lash yarn.

Thank you for confirming what I thought would be the case.


----------



## litprincesstwo

Oh drats! My Boris #2 has misbehaved all day. Was so happy with the way he was going yesterday, but today it was one dropped stitch after another! Tried to just tink back to the problem areas but no such luck. Boris# 2 is now completely undone! OK I still have one day of vacation left so will restart him in the morning. Boris #1 & #3 have been completed to the intructions for the head. Maybe I'll just work that for the rest of my evening.


----------



## DonnieK

Well, Boris and I are at an impasse! He wants floppy ears and I have straight ears made for him already. He will not sit still and let me sew them on and yells when I come near him. He can't hit me but he sure does kick alot! He is definitely an obstinate little bunny. So, I shall just let him sit in Maxwell's time out chair until he can behave himself. Since I have nurse coming in the morning and doctors appointment in the afternoon, guess he can just sit there and stare into space because I am not going to leave the telly going all day for him! He keeps telling me to put his arms on, but I am too clever for that as I know he will be out that door and gone with only one ear then I will have to take care of him when he comes back home with a cold or double P-neumonia or something worse.
Good night all. And, I would like to add that that there are some mighty cute little girl bunnies showing up on this workshop. And, some handsome little boy bunnies as well. Hope Blue Boy acts better tomorrow or I may have to put him on here with NO ears.


----------



## blackat99

jeannietta said:


> It was a long and hard labor but the bunny finally arrived. She needed 3 nose jobs, a few collegen injections and even a skin graft before she was allowed to have her picture taken. Too bad her little pink nose doesn't show up well. Right now she's taking a nap.


Beautiful Bunny!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Oh, shoot! I forgot and posted my Boris the Bunny in the pictures section instead of this thread. Sorry about that. So, here's my little guy. I used Red Heart Moon & Stars which is like a lighter Pipsqueak. Very soft. As hard as he tries to keep his ears straight up, they are so soft, they just seems to flop down. Gypsycream... what a fun knit this little bunny is! Thank you for creating this pattern for us!


Love your Sweet Bunny, Karen!


----------



## blackat99

Gypsycream said:


> I've heard a few say they are worried about stuffing and creating the head, attaching eyes and ears, especially the straight ear version. I thought it may help if I took more detailed photos as I was doing my bunny this afternoon.
> 
> Apologies for the quality of photos, the light really isn't good here today.


Thanks for the helpful tips, Pat!


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> I have a question for all you experts out there. I'm way behind most of you because of the arthritis is my hands.
> Since I am using white lash yarn for the body "A", would it make a difference if I was to knit each row? The stitches don't show with the lash yarn and knitting is so much faster for me and not as much of a problem. I would continue to do the k/p for the contrast color "B" as the pattern instructs.
> 
> thanks in advance


Not at all, you knit all the rows if it helps


----------



## Wyldeflower

I'm working on the Lop ears, and the sewing up instructions say to leave the cast-on edge unsewn until you turn it right side out, but if I'm working from the tip down to the base, and by the appearance of your pictures, I'm thinking I should be leaving the cast-OFF edge open, to be stitched together last.
Yes?? No??
Thanks


----------



## Gypsycream

Wyldeflower said:


> I'm working on the Lop ears, and the sewing up instructions say to leave the cast-on edge unsewn until you turn it right side out, but if I'm working from the tip down to the base, and by the appearance of your pictures, I'm thinking I should be leaving the cast-OFF edge open, to be stitched together last.
> Yes?? No??
> Thanks


Apologies that should be cast off edge


----------



## Wyldeflower

Gypsycream said:


> Apologies that should be cast off edge


Thanks, Pat.


----------



## Crafty Linda

LindaM said:


> Well Bert finally was born just a few minutes ago. It was a painful labor of love but Bert is here.. finally. He had a struggle with the ears but made out ok. Now he is sitting quietly and patiently in the chair from the pushing and telling me that he didn't want the tie, but guess who won that debate. Mommy is so proud of him and I told him he better just stay put and not go off wondering around yet. He is to young to go hopping around alone. Still has his sea legs but he wanted to go out into the Veggie garden. Oh dear I said to him .. Told him he has to wait till maybe July to get any carrots from that garden because that is how long it will take before the snow melts I said. He had no idea what snow was until I brought him to the window. He got so frighten and just turned to me and hugged me so tight. I told him that I had some carrots in the frig and that will have to do for now. Should of seen the big smile on his face when I told him that. Then his 2 front teeths popped out in happiness ready to take a bite of those carrots.
> I hope you all like Bert the Bunny.


Mr Bert is wonderful love his teeth. Linda


----------



## Crafty Linda

jeannietta said:


> It was a long and hard labor but the bunny finally arrived. She needed 3 nose jobs, a few collegen injections and even a skin graft before she was allowed to have her picture taken. Too bad her little pink nose doesn't show up well. Right now she's taking a nap.


Jeannietta your bunny is lovely. Can't wait to finish mine, just at the sewing up stage. Linda


----------



## Crafty Linda

lafranciskar said:


> Shyla it is then. Thank you.


Lovely bunny with a lovely name Shyla. I wondered what size eyes you used. Linda.


----------



## tintin63

Wow, I went off to bed and got up to a bunny explosion

Jeanietta your bunny is lovely welldone. Will he she get a name? 

Lafranciska your Shyler is very pretty in pink

Linda I think Mr Bert looks great in blue and I love his teeth


----------



## Bubba24

All the bunnies look so cute. I am a little behind. Just started on the body last night. Ordered my eyes from Jo-Ann's. This is such an easy and well written pattern. So today will work on the body and go from there. My thumbs have been paining me and numbness in my hands make me have to take more breaks than I want to. The numbness is from my herniated disc and nerve damage in my neck and lower back. Takes me longer to knit at times but I do get there.

Fran


----------



## Gypsycream

Bubba24 said:


> All the bunnies look so cute. I am a little behind. Just started on the body last night. Ordered my eyes from Jo-Ann's. This is such an easy and well written pattern. So today will work on the body and go from there. My thumbs have been paining me and numbness in my hands make me have to take more breaks than I want to. The numbness is from my herniated disc and nerve damage in my neck and lower back. Takes me longer to knit at times but I do get there.
> 
> Fran


Well don't worry Fran, we all work at a different pace. As long as we all finish in the end, that's the important thing


----------



## laurie4

goldiebaco said:


> I have a question for all you experts out there. I'm way behind most of you because of the arthritis is my hands.
> Since I am using white lash yarn for the body "A", would it make a difference if I was to knit each row? The stitches don't show with the lash yarn and knitting is so much faster for me and not as much of a problem. I would continue to do the k/p for the contrast color "B" as the pattern instructs.
> 
> thanks in advance


when I use eyelash yarn I only knit all my rows and my animals come out nice, and I don't even have to brush


----------



## laurie4

I only have one leg done, too many things on the go lol,i will catch up soon I hope


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Jeanietta That is one very gorgeous Boris. I love the expression on his face. He's actually quite pretty for a male. Maybe there's a little girl under those eyelashes. Lol.


----------



## chris kelly

LindaM said:


> Well Bert finally was born just a few minutes ago. It was a painful labor of love but Bert is here.. finally. He had a struggle with the ears but made out ok. Now he is sitting quietly and patiently in the chair from the pushing and telling me that he didn't want the tie, but guess who won that debate. Mommy is so proud of him and I told him he better just stay put and not go off wondering around yet. He is to young to go hopping around alone. Still has his sea legs but he wanted to go out into the Veggie garden. Oh dear I said to him .. Told him he has to wait till maybe July to get any carrots from that garden because that is how long it will take before the snow melts I said. He had no idea what snow was until I brought him to the window. He got so frighten and just turned to me and hugged me so tight. I told him that I had some carrots in the frig and that will have to do for now. Should of seen the big smile on his face when I told him that. Then his 2 front teeths popped out in happiness ready to take a bite of those carrots.
> I hope you all like Bert the Bunny.


Haha Linda, I just met Bert 10 minutes ago and I'm sure he's put on a grumpy face since then. Have you scolded him for carrot hunting by any chance or is it because he's not allowed to go out to play with the other Bunnies?


----------



## chris kelly

lafranciskar said:


> Lots if bunnies being born today and here's my pink one to add to them. Looking forward to seeing more as they come to life!


Aww Karen Shyler is one very sweet little Bunny. I love her colour and she looks so soft and cuddly. She's gorgeous. What are you knitting now?


----------



## chris kelly

DonnieK said:


> Well, Boris and I are at an impasse! He wants floppy ears and I have straight ears made for him already. He will not sit still and let me sew them on and yells when I come near him. He can't hit me but he sure does kick alot! He is definitely an obstinate little bunny. So, I shall just let him sit in Maxwell's time out chair until he can behave himself. Since I have nurse coming in the morning and doctors appointment in the afternoon, guess he can just sit there and stare into space because I am not going to leave the telly going all day for him! He keeps telling me to put his arms on, but I am too clever for that as I know he will be out that door and gone with only one ear then I will have to take care of him when he comes back home with a cold or double P-neumonia or something worse.
> Good night all. And, I would like to add that that there are some mighty cute little girl bunnies showing up on this workshop. And, some handsome little boy bunnies as well. Hope Blue Boy acts better tomorrow or I may have to put him on here with NO ears.


Haha, Donnie, I love your story. Good thinking about the arms. Although he might fall off the 'naughty' chair if he fidgets too much, then he'll bang his teeth and get a bloody nose. I've seen it happen before you know!!


----------



## lafranciskar

Crafty Linda said:


> Lovely bunny with a lovely name Shyla. I wondered what size eyes you used. Linda.


I used 15 mms as I didn't have any 18 mms on hand.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Loving all these cute bunnies. I will get there eventually, just slowly. Fingers are hurting today, so won't get as much done as I had hoped. The body and head are done and ready to start the ears next. I might start the sewing up today and not so much knitting.


----------



## lafranciskar

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Loving all these cute bunnies. I will get there eventually, just slowly. Fingers are hurting today, so won't get as much done as I had hoped. The body and head are done and ready to start the ears next. I might start the sewing up today and not so much knitting.


I like to sew each piece as I make it. That way it's all set to stuff when I finish the last one.


----------



## samdog13

Legs and body finished and I start on my bunny's head today. Went to the gym to work off last night's champagne and lobster. Happy Presidents' Day all. Sun is shining and the sea is so blue. (S)he is not yet "born" but I think the name is ... "Beach Bunny."


----------



## Beebee

I am in, but wont be able to start until Wednesday when I get home from holiday.


----------



## Gypsycream

Beebee said:


> I am in, but wont be able to start until Wednesday when I get home from holiday.


More the merrier Vera


----------



## marywallis

Question when you choose eyelash yarn which one do you use. Ice co. Has a large selection?? Thank you


----------



## Gypsycream

Seems very quiet in here today, are you all busy with Monday chores?

Its been lovely seeing the finished bunnies being posted yesterday and what beauties they all are! Love each and every one of them  I think the standards are going to beat the pandas!!

Apologies for being quiet myself, not a good night, followed by a headache. Its been dark and wet here all day so I didn't get to finish sewing my bunny up as the light isn't good for photos. I'll try again tomorrow.

Any queries or problems please post and I'll do my best to reply


----------



## Gypsycream

marywallis said:


> Question when you choose eyelash yarn which one do you use. Ice co. Has a large selection?? Thank you


I use the standard, cheap, eyelash yarn. This one:
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash#

Or this one: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash_100gr

Take care not to order this one: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/long_eyelash

Unless you know what you are doing, the lashes are very long, you don't get a lot of yardage to the gram so you'll need more and you will need large needle size because all the lashes go to the wrong side.


----------



## tintin63

Well after a hard labour Bobo Boris Bunny has arrived, I will post photos tomorrow as my camera doesn't perform well in electric light. 

Back to the granny squares now only 5 to go. :roll:


----------



## lafranciskar

tintin63 said:


> Well after a hard labour Bobo Boris Bunny has arrived, I will post photos tomorrow as my camera doesn't perform well in electric light.
> 
> Back to the granny squares now only 5 to go. :roll:


Looking forward to seeing Bobo.


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Well after a hard labour Bobo Boris Bunny has arrived, I will post photos tomorrow as my camera doesn't perform well in electric light.
> 
> Back to the granny squares now only 5 to go. :roll:


Looking forwards to seeing Bobo


----------



## marywallis

Thank you. Lots of nice colors. Will order. I practiced wth worsted and pipsqueak.


----------



## Gypsycream

marywallis said:


> Thank you. Lots of nice colors. Will order. I practiced wth worsted and pipsqueak.


good idea


----------



## Crafty Linda

lafranciskar said:


> I used 15 mms as I didn't have any 18 mms on hand.


Thank you . mine are still,smaller, will have to go out tomorrow and try and find some, don't know whether they sell them here in Spain.i know of two needlework/ knitting shops nearby will try them. Ready for the eyes now body stuffed and head. Thank you again for answering love your bunny. Linda


----------



## Gypsycream

Crafty Linda said:


> Thank you . mine are still,smaller, will have to go out tomorrow and try and find some, don't know whether they sell them here in Spain.i know of two needlework/ knitting shops nearby will try them. Ready for the eyes now body stuffed and head. Thank you again for answering love your bunny. Linda


Good luck finding them in Spain!


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> I use the standard, cheap, eyelash yarn. This one:
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash#
> 
> Or this one: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash_100gr
> 
> Take care not to order this one: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/long_eyelash
> 
> Unless you know what you are doing, the lashes are very long, you don't get a lot of yardage to the gram so you'll need more and you will need large needle size because all the lashes go to the wrong side.[/qu
> 
> I will double agree about the long eyelash. It's beautiful but I used Ice long eyelash in pure white for the lop-eared Boris I'll be posting tomorrow. It tends to smother all the features of a gorgeous Bunny. Sorry Pat, if I ruin the Bunny run with this white one. A Honey/gold one for #3; It looks so much nicer.


----------



## Grammax8

[
Here is why I have been quiet. Trying to place the ears and the head just continued to move about. Here is my temporary solution and now hopefully I'll be able to place ears more easily. Thought this might be helpful for others.


----------



## lafranciskar

Grammax8 said:


> [
> Here is why I have been quiet. Trying to place the ears and the head just continued to move about. Here is my temporary solution and now hopefully I'll be able to place ears more easily. Thought this might be helpful for others.


It's going to be a very sweet bunny when your finished!


----------



## chris kelly

Grammax8 said:


> [
> Here is why I have been quiet. Trying to place the ears and the head just continued to move about. Here is my temporary solution and now hopefully I'll be able to place ears more easily. Thought this might be helpful for others.


This is such a pretty little Bunny. I can't wait to see the finished Boris.


----------



## wonderfulewe

Your bunnies are all so cute - I can't believe how many of you are already done. Any tips for a rookie on sewing the inner ear to the outer ear?


----------



## Bubba24

I am working on the body. I finished the 9 rows. Next it says to k 16, place stitch marker on next stitch. Ok did that. Then it says to k 34 stitch's. Does the stitch I put the marker count as 1 of those 34?
Tks,
Fran


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> [
> Here is why I have been quiet. Trying to place the ears and the head just continued to move about. Here is my temporary solution and now hopefully I'll be able to place ears more easily. Thought this might be helpful for others.


Oh my! that is going to be a very sweet bunny!! The ears are perfectly placed, don't lose the spot!! I have to agree that placing the ears is the hardest choice isn't it? They determine the character of the bunny


----------



## Gypsycream

wonderfulewe said:


> Your bunnies are all so cute - I can't believe how many of you are already done. Any tips for a rookie on sewing the inner ear to the outer ear?


If you are doing the straight eared bunny, you need to stretch the lining a little, its designed like this on purpose to help it stay standing.

I use those long pins to keep things in place, I think they are actually called hat pins.


----------



## Gypsycream

Bubba24 said:


> I am working on the body. I finished the 9 rows. Next it says to k 16, place stitch marker on next stitch. Ok did that. Then it says to k 34 stitch's. Does the stitch I put the marker count as 1 of those 34?
> Tks,
> Fran


After you have placed the first stitch marker, count 34 stitches and place the marker in the next stitch. It doesn't have to be exact, these markers are just to help you sew a straight seam to form the hip joint  you take them out as soon as you've sewn that seam.


----------



## chris kelly

Bubba24 said:


> I am working on the body. I finished the 9 rows. Next it says to k 16, place stitch marker on next stitch. Ok did that. Then it says to k 34 stitch's. Does the stitch I put the marker count as 1 of those 34?
> Tks,
> Fran


When you get to the 34th stitch, put the marker into that stitch. It won't be too bad if you get confused. One stitch out doesn't make a lot of difference, but the markers are important to get the hips in the correct position.

Haha, We were writing at the same time, Pat. Double the emphasis. Heehee.


----------



## Crafty Linda

Gypsycream said:


> Good luck finding them in Spain!


I don't have much hope x linda


----------



## Bubba24

chris kelly said:


> When you get to the 34th stitch, put the marker into that stitch. It won't be too bad if you get confused. One stitch out doesn't make a lot of difference, but the markers are important to get the hips in the correct position.
> 
> Haha, We were writing at the same time, Pat. Double the emphasis. Heehee.


But do I knit the stitch with the marker? I hope so because that is what I did.


----------



## chris kelly

Bubba24 said:


> But do I knit the stitch with the marker? I hope so because that is what I did.


Yes, you did right. I personally don't use plastic markers. I use pieces of brightly coloured thread and when I get to the stitch I need to mark, I just place my thread in between the stitch and twist it over my needle, then knit the next stitch, or you if you use a very fine thread you can knit it in with the stitch and carry on. You can just slip it out once you don't need that position anymore.


----------



## lafranciskar

Bubba24 said:


> But do I knit the stitch with the marker? I hope so because that is what I did.


You'd knit 16 stitches, place a marker in the next stitch and knit that stitch, knit the next 34 stitches, place a marker in the next stitch and knit that stitch, then knit to the end of the row. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bubba24

lafranciskar said:


> You'd knit 16 stitches, place a marker in the next stitch and knit that stitch, knit the next 34 stitches, place a marker in the next stitch and knit that stitch, then knit to the end of the row. Hope this helps.


Thank you. Yes it does.


----------



## atvoytas

Question: so if unless other wise stated to leave a long tail, I can finish off and weave in tails? Since I am using regular worsted weight yarn can I block the pieces before joining? Are there certain pieces I should not block? TIA


----------



## samdog13

I have finished the head and inner ears and will tackle the outer ears and arms tomorrow after yoga class. Beach Bunny is coming along nicely. Any tips for attaching lop ears to the head?


----------



## Grandma Jo

atvoytas said:


> Question: so if unless other wise stated to leave a long tail, I can finish off and weave in tails? Since I am using regular worsted weight yarn can I block the pieces before joining? Are there certain pieces I should not block? TIA


I always leave fairly long tails because you never know when you might need it for seaming. When making an animal I never block the pieces. They are going to be sewn together so why block. I did block the pieces for the clothing for the Poppet shown in my avatar before sewing together.


----------



## atvoytas

Grandma Jo said:


> I always leave fairly long tails because you never know when you might need it for seaming. When making an animal I never block the pieces. They are going to be sewn together so why block. I did block the pieces for the clothing for the Poppet shown in my avatar before sewing together.


Lol ok thank you! I actually left about 18" tails on every piece so far just in case! Ok I wasn't sure about blocking. Thank you


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> Question: so if unless other wise stated to leave a long tail, I can finish off and weave in tails? Since I am using regular worsted weight yarn can I block the pieces before joining? Are there certain pieces I should not block? TIA


Always leave tails until you come to sew up. If you don't need them when sewing up you can always weave them in then.

I personally don't block, I think it takes the body of out the animal and can make the fabric stretchy when you stuff it. I know the fabric rolls and can be tricky to sew up, but please don't block


----------



## Gypsycream

samdog13 said:


> I have finished the head and inner ears and will tackle the outer ears and arms tomorrow after yoga class. Beach Bunny is coming along nicely. Any tips for attaching lop ears to the head?


There are some position suggestions in the step by step guide. Use long pins or thin knitting needles and have a play with the positions until you get the look you like  I never put in ear position markers, I think this makes the animal look too regimental, much nicer to have lots of individual bunnies


----------



## litprincesstwo

Didn't have much time for knitting today. We celerbrated our mom's Valentine's Day Birthday. Took a trip up to Placerville to visit with my sister and had lunch out. What a great day it was..sat on my sister's porch and enjoyed the light breeze and the sunshine. Wish I could send some out to the east coast. 

I did get 1 head knitted and 1/3 of another started. Feeling good about my Boris bunnies.


----------



## Gypsycream

litprincesstwo said:


> Didn't have much time for knitting today. We celerbrated our mom's Valentine's Day Birthday. Took a trip up to Placerville to visit with my sister and had lunch out. What a great day it was..sat on my sister's porch and enjoyed the light breeze and the sunshine. Wish I could send some out to the east coast.
> 
> I did get 1 head knitted and 1/3 of another started. Feeling good about my Boris bunnies.


Sounds like a perfect day


----------



## atvoytas

Gypsycream said:


> Always leave tails until you come to sew up. If you don't need them when sewing up you can always weave them in then.
> 
> I personally don't block, I think it takes the body of out the animal and can make the fabric stretchy when you stuff it. I know the fabric rolls and can be tricky to sew up, but please don't block


Ok thank you very much


----------



## tambirrer58

Hi. After seeing your photos on pg 17, Pat, I went to the store and bought a furry white yarn for the muzzle. I will be ready to start that section tomorrow. Today, I finished the body and head up to the color change.


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Hi. After seeing your photos on pg 17, Pat, I went to the store and bought a furry white yarn for the muzzle. I will be ready to start that section tomorrow. Today, I finished the body and head up to the color change.


Sounds like you had a good day knitting  The furry white yarn I used for the muzzle is actually a lot shorter fur to the main yarn, it was a special offer from Yarn Paradise. But I can't see why furry yarn wouldn't work  Can't wait to see your bunny!


----------



## tintin63

Good Morning All.

This morning I took my bunnies out into the cold but very sunny yard for a photo shoot.

May I introduce Bobo (BeauBeau) and Boris (the bruiser)

Bobo's name just came along as I was cursing him sewing on his head and Boris -the bruiser was what my husband calls the purple one.
Thanks again Pat for making it all possible and thanks to Designer for the workshops.

I have 5 photos so it may take me time to add them all please be patient


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> This morning I took my bunnies out into the cold but very sunny yard for a photo shoot.
> 
> May I introduce Bobo (BeauBeau) and Boris (the bruiser)
> 
> Bobo's name just came along as I was cursing him sewing on his head and Boris -the bruiser was what my husband calls the purple one.
> Thanks again Pat for making it all possible and thanks to Designer for the workshops.
> 
> I have 5 photos so it may take me time to add them all please be patient


How wonderful both your bunnies are! I was a bit concerned about the purple one but he's perfect!! why aren't bunnies purple? really suits them lol!

Well done Tina


----------



## Gypsycream

I've been stuffing and putting my bunny together today, lovely sunny day so I took some photos that may help you all. 

A good tip here is to stuff the head, feet and body firmly but keep the stuffing light on the arms and legs.


----------



## tintin63

Gypsycream said:


> How wonderful both your bunnies are! I was a bit concerned about the purple one but he's perfect!! why aren't bunnies purple? really suits them lol!
> 
> Well done Tina


Thanks Pat  I was surprised since I used a very odd mixture of yarns mostly chunky that he came out smaller than Bobo

Thanks again for your assistance xTina


----------



## Gypsycream

Some of you may like to sew toes. Hopefully the following photos will help guide you.


----------



## Gypsycream

My Boris! He make look a little serious (eye choice I think) but he has a very serious job for life, looking after my granddaughter Poppy!


----------



## samdog13

Thanks Pat for your wonderful instructive photos. They help a lot for us beginners. 

And tintin, Bobo and Boris the Bruiser look like a handsome and mischievous pair. Look out for practical jokes!

Waking up to a lovely sunrise. Have a great day, all!


----------



## Gypsycream

samdog13 said:


> Thanks Pat for your wonderful instructive photos. They help a lot for us beginners.
> 
> And tintin, Bobo and Boris the Bruiser look like a handsome and mischievous pair. Look out for practical jokes!
> 
> Waking up to a lovely sunrise. Have a great day, all!


You are welcome  if you need anything else explaining please ask. Have a lovely warm sunny day. While we have a lovely sunny cold day


----------



## Cara7000

Hobby Lobby stores carry lots of eyes in different sizes.


----------



## tintin63

Thanks Samdog, they are sat on either side of the mantle in the dining room at the moment and the dog is not sure of them, she likes to play with all the toys in this house as she thinks they are hers.


----------



## Crafty Linda

Gypsycream said:


> Good luck finding them in Spain!


Hi Pat, well as we thought I didn't find them in Spain, and wondered where do you get yours if online wondered who from. Thank you of your help. Linda


----------



## LindaM

tintin63 said:


> Good Morning All.
> 
> This morning I took my bunnies out into the cold but very sunny yard for a photo shoot.
> 
> May I introduce Bobo (BeauBeau) and Boris (the bruiser)
> 
> Bobo's name just came along as I was cursing him sewing on his head and Boris -the bruiser was what my husband calls the purple one.
> Thanks again Pat for making it all possible and thanks to Designer for the workshops.
> 
> I have 5 photos so it may take me time to add them all please be patient


Wow, They are both just Beautiful...I think you better keep a close eye on Boris because poor Bobo looks a bit afraid of him. Uh Oh....I have to run, just heard a crash in the kitchen...my bunny is up to something again. Don't say I didnt warn you about your Boris...I think my Bert has talked to him already...just saying...


----------



## tintin63

Gypsycream said:


> My Boris! He make look a little serious (eye choice I think) but he has a very serious job for life, looking after my granddaughter Poppy!


Love him Pat. What's this Boris no? I'm sure Poppy will love him. The position of the eyes really does make such a difference doesn't it.


----------



## tintin63

LindaM said:


> Wow, They are both just Beautiful...I think you better keep a close eye on Boris because poor Bobo looks a bit afraid of him. Uh Oh....I have to run, just heard a crash in the kitchen...my bunny is up to something again. Don't say I didnt warn you about your Boris...I think my Bert has talked to him already...just saying...


Thanks Linda, hope nothing was broken  My two are sat on the mantle almost like in their' Time Out' places.


----------



## tintin63

Crafty Linda said:


> Hi Pat, well as we thought I didn't find them in Spain, and wondered where do you get yours if online wondered who from. Thank you of your help. Linda


Don't know if it helps but they also sell them on ebay and Amazon.


----------



## Gypsycream

Crafty Linda said:


> Hi Pat, well as we thought I didn't find them in Spain, and wondered where do you get yours if online wondered who from. Thank you of your help. Linda


I get mine from Mohair Bears Linda, their service is pretty quick 

http://www.mohairbearmakingsupplies.co.uk/index.php/products-listing/teddy-bear-eyes


----------



## sylviaallen

i.m in


----------



## Gypsycream

sylviaallen said:


> i.m in


Welcome  how far are you? Do you have your yarn sorted or have you already started ?


----------



## chris kelly

atvoytas said:


> Question: so if unless other wise stated to leave a long tail, I can finish off and weave in tails? Since I am using regular worsted weight yarn can I block the pieces before joining? Are there certain pieces I should not block? TIA


I never block these Huggables either. I sometimes think it makes things difficult when you want to brush through the eyelashes.


----------



## chris kelly

Awwww TinTin, they are both so gorgeous, and my goodness. Two at a time. These Bunnies are really mutiplying now. A big well done to you.


----------



## chris kelly

Thank you Pat for those wonderful directions. They are really helpful. You do know you are working overtime, don't you??? Now your Boris is gorgeous, he's looking at Rowan and saying ''Hand's off, I'm Poppy's''. Now you need to knit another one because you can't spoil one GC without the other you know.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Thank you Pat for those wonderful directions. They are really helpful. You do know you are working overtime, don't you??? Now your Boris is gorgeous, he's looking at Rowan and saying ''Hand's off, I'm Poppy's''. Now you need to knit another one because you can't spoil one GC without the other you know.


Thank you Chris  do you know Rowan shows no interest in cuddlies at all! He has a bear I knitted him when he was first born and a bunny I gave him for his first Easter and thats it! Never even looks at the critters here. I often asking him what something is and if he gets it right straight off I know I've got it right lol!


----------



## DonnieK

All of the bears are wonderful. Such talent we have on this workshop and such nice bunnies you have! Evidently I am creating a spoiled brat who would prefer sitting in the time out chair than getting ears he does not want. Soooo, I will try a different method to entice him to straight ears today and perhaps I can get his picture posted before dark comes on us!
Keep up the good work everyone and pray for me as I attempt to do what Blue Boy is wanting without seeming to give in to his whims.


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> All of the bears are wonderful. Such talent we have on this workshop and such nice bunnies you have! Evidently I am creating a spoiled brat who would prefer sitting in the time out chair than getting ears he does not want. Soooo, I will try a different method to entice him to straight ears today and perhaps I can get his picture posted before dark comes on us!
> Keep up the good work everyone and pray for me as I attempt to do what Blue Boy is wanting without seeming to give in to his whims.


There is always one isn't there Donnie?? And you have that "one"!


----------



## tintin63

chris kelly said:


> Awwww TinTin, they are both so gorgeous, and my goodness. Two at a time. These Bunnies are really mutiplying now. A big well done to you.


Thanks Chris how goes your white lady?


----------



## nab

Well, I finished the legs and body yesterday. Have the head started. I used the cable cast on to start the head instead of my normal long tail and it is a much stronger cast on. I will use it from now on. Also, for those of you just starting, please consider using a lifeline on the body. Sure does save some time if you drop a stitch.
Thank you so much for doing this class Pat. I am having a lot of fun. We have snow today, so it is a wonderful day to get a cup of tea and knit.
After seeing all the wonderful bunnies posted here I am looking forward to getting mine done. I have not decided on which ears to make yet.
You all have a great day.


----------



## tintin63

DonnieK said:


> All of the bears are wonderful. Such talent we have on this workshop and such nice bunnies you have! Evidently I am creating a spoiled brat who would prefer sitting in the time out chair than getting ears he does not want. Soooo, I will try a different method to entice him to straight ears today and perhaps I can get his picture posted before dark comes on us!
> Keep up the good work everyone and pray for me as I attempt to do what Blue Boy is wanting without seeming to give in to his whims.


Hi Donnie, Neither of my bunnies was very co-operative with their ears Purple Boris's ears were sewn on and taken off again numerous times as he kept wriggling, and as I mentioned before Bobo got his name whilst I was cursing him trying to put his head on, and he was no better about his ears. I still have a Big bear of Pats made up in white chenille who is earless because he just wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> There is always one isn't there Donnie?? And you have that "one"!


Well I'm with Donnie there.. This Binky Boris Bunny wasn't playing straight either. Such naughty critters. I think she should be on that naughty chair too, Donnie.... On second thoughts, if you have a boy and I have a girl: GULP. 
Pat, I wouldn't like to use this bright white again, if it's long eyelash and in the back of my brain I seem to think you don't like the pure white either. Am I right or did I just make that up???


----------



## tintin63

chris kelly said:


> Well I'm with Donnie there.. This Binky Boris Bunny wasn't playing straight either. Such naughty critters. I think she should be on that naughty chair too, Donnie.... On second thoughts, if you have a boy and I have a girl: GULP.
> Pat, I wouldn't like to use this bright white again, if it's long eyelash and in the back of my brain I seem to think you don't like the pure white either. Am I right or did I just make that up???


Oh she does look mischievous Chris, and in the second photo they look like their squaring up for trouble so look out.......

Congrats for using the long eyelash and in brilliant white. :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh my goodness, Chris!!! Your brilliant white bunny is BRILLIANT!! She's so sweet looking, you wouldn't think she'd get into any trouble at all! Binky Boo makes bunny #10. Won't be long and we'll get our Bunny Hop! going. Just need 10 more and I'm sure they will be showing up soon. Again, lovely work, Chris!


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Oh my goodness, Chris!!! Your brilliant white bunny is BRILLIANT!! She's so sweet looking, you wouldn't think she'd get into any trouble at all! Binky Boo makes bunny #10. Won't be long and we'll get our Bunny Hop! going. Just need 10 more and I'm sure they will be showing up soon. Again, lovely work, Chris!


These Bunnies are multiplying quickly now. It's because Boris The Bunny is such an easy knit for beginners and experienced knitters. Thank you Pat.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Well I'm with Donnie there.. This Binky Boris Bunny wasn't playing straight either. Such naughty critters. I think she should be on that naughty chair too, Donnie.... On second thoughts, if you have a boy and I have a girl: GULP.
> Pat, I wouldn't like to use this bright white again, if it's long eyelash and in the back of my brain I seem to think you don't like the pure white either. Am I right or did I just make that up???


Aww Chris she's lovely!!! She looks like a bunny that comes from a high end store!


----------



## MzBarnz

Pat, your instructions and finished bunny are fabulous! Love these little guys!
I got the first leg finished on my 2nd Boris and he's going to be a big one since I'm making him out of Pipsqueak.


----------



## nab

Chris your white bunny is so cute. I think I will put floppy ears on mine. I sure hope mine behaves better than you and Donnie's. We have no little ones here with time out chairs. I would have to come up with one. Thank you all for sharing your bunnies and such wonderful stories.


----------



## Gypsycream

nab said:


> Chris your white bunny is so cute. I think I will put floppy ears on mine. I sure hope mine behaves better than you and Donnie's. We have no little ones here with time out chairs. I would have to come up with one. Thank you all for sharing your bunnies and such wonderful stories.


We use the bottom stair Nab lol!


----------



## iluvcabernet

These bunnies are popping up everywhere and I'm so far behind! I'm just finishing the left leg and I don't understand how you cast on 4 stitches at the beginning of the next row? And then it says cast on 8 stitches the following row. Can someone explain how to do this?

Thanks.
Linda B.


----------



## nab

Gypsycream said:


> We use the bottom stair Nab lol!


I can do this. Thanks lol!

Linda, Pat told us she used the cable cast on. I went on line and watched a video. It is quite easy and works great. I am not good at giving instructions so maybe someone can take you step by step.


----------



## cspaen34

iluvcabernet said:


> These bunnies are popping up everywhere and I'm so far behind! I'm just finishing the left leg and I don't understand how you cast on 4 stitches at the beginning of the next row? And then it says cast on 8 stitches the following row. Can someone explain how to do this?
> 
> Thanks.
> Linda B.


Linda, I'm a newby and this is the point I am at too. Good question, I was guessing I would do it like Elizabeth Zimmerman does in her books, a backwards loop. (?) Will look for answer to your question, glad you asked. I am taking my time and making notes on answers and page #s as they are posted so I have a file to reference. Working in between other projects so don't intend to be in a race, learn as I go. Carlene


----------



## Gypsycream

Will this help explain how to do this:


----------



## tintin63

cspaen34 said:


> Linda, I'm a newby and this is the point I am at too. Good question, I was guessing I would do it like Elizabeth Zimmerman does in her books, a backwards loop. (?) Will look for answer to your question, glad you asked. I am taking my time and making notes on answers and page #s as they are posted so I have a file to reference. Working in between other projects so don't intend to be in a race, learn as I go. Carlene


This You tube will show you 3 ways but the 3rd is the recommended Cable cast on.






Hope it helps


----------



## iluvcabernet

Thank you! I learned something new! How to cast on in a row.

Carlene it looks like we're learning together. Good idea to save with page numbers.

Linda B.


----------



## cspaen34

Thanks everyone for the U-Tube Links in answer to Linda B. So happy to see you are here, Linda, working at my pace! Will be more fun and not so much pressure.


----------



## Grandma Jo

Binky Boo is absolutely adorable. Chris, you did a wonderful job on her.


----------



## Crafty Linda

Gypsycream said:


> I get mine from Mohair Bears Linda, their service is pretty quick
> 
> http://www.mohairbearmakingsupplies.co.uk/index.php/products-listing/teddy-bear-eyes


Thank you Pat they would deliver here but their postage for here is too high so have asked dd to get them and post them to me. So Boris will be late being born, I think I will make his twin as I have enough eyelash left. linda


----------



## Wyldeflower

This is Earl.


----------



## marywallis

He is very handsome. Sweet face


----------



## atvoytas

Wyldeflower said:


> This is Earl.


Earl is adorable! I'm so glad I'm not the only one not using furry yarn


----------



## chris kelly

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful Bunny. Earl looks amazing knitted in Aran and the colours are perfect. I love his lop ears. You have them positioned perfectly. He is gorgeous. A big well done.


----------



## Cardelo

Earl is a very dashing fellow! I've started several times with different yarns - nothing was working for me. I finally decided to use worsted too. I have the left foot and part of the left leg and hopefully, will get a lot further this afternoon.

Love ALL the bunnies - they are all terrific! Do we have a special link for the Bunny Hop pictures?

I may be behind, but I'm persevering. LOL!


----------



## MzBarnz

What a lovely Earl! He's quite a handsome fellow and I'm sure the girl bunnies will swoon over him!!!


Wyldeflower said:


> This is Earl.


----------



## Gypsycream

Wyldeflower said:


> This is Earl.


wow! Earl is a very majestic bunny isn't he? How wonderful he is! Love his colours. He's perfect in every way!! Well done


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> Earl is adorable! I'm so glad I'm not the only one not using furry yarn


There are quite a few non furry bunnies in the pipeline


----------



## atvoytas

Gypsycream said:


> There are quite a few non furry bunnies in the pipeline


Woohoo!


----------



## lafranciskar

Wow, a lot of bunnies are hopping in today and each one I'd fantastic. 

Tintin, both yours came out great. Lovely the color of Boris the Bruiser and Bobo is a very handsome fellow.

Chris, Binky Boo is the sweetest looking girl but sometimes the sweetest looking ones cause the most trouble. You'd better keep your eyes on her!

Wyldeflower, your Earl is perfect. Love his color and floppy ears. Goes to show any yarn will work.


----------



## irishrose24

LOve all the bunnys popping up! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm still working on the body and progressing toward the head with mine. , due to the fact I redid the left leg- all is looking well now so I think I'm going to make some progress today.


----------



## Gypsycream

irishrose24 said:


> LOve all the bunnys popping up! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm still working on the body and progressing toward the head with mine. , due to the fact I redid the left leg- all is looking well now so I think I'm going to make some progress today.


That's good to hear, can't wait to see him/her


----------



## tintin63

Wyldeflower said:


> This is Earl.


Wyldeflower Earl is great:thumbup: 
I'm quite tempted to try one in Aran but have a few things to get sorted first what with Easter on the horizon.


----------



## Swtthng

Wyldeflower, your Earl is so handsome! If he's knitted with Aran wt yarn, what size needle did you use? My first try at a leg had the stitches too big for the stuffing so I'm going down another size in needles. Just wondering what you used. Thanks.


----------



## Crafty Linda

lafranciskar said:


> Wow, a lot of bunnies are hopping in today and each one I'd fantastic.
> 
> Tintin, both yours came out great. Lovely the color of Boris the Bruiser and Bobo is a very handsome fellow.
> 
> Chris, Binky Boo is the sweetest looking girl but sometimes the sweetest looking ones cause the most trouble. You'd better keep your eyes on her!
> 
> Wyldeflower, your Earl is perfect. Love his color and floppy ears. Goes to show any yarn will work.


Agree with lafranciskar they are all wonderful. Linda


----------



## Swtthng

Binky Boo is delightful. I think the added bits, ie bows, ties, bucked teeth, allow the critter that extra bit of personality. More knowledge for my knitters brain.


----------



## atvoytas

Question: is there a special stitch for sewing the seams everyone is using (WIP, mattress, Brickford method, ect) I have finished knitting all the pieces now I am trying to stuff and sew the seams


----------



## Swtthng

Hi Pat and friends, I haven't bought any good stuffing for my Boris, yet. I keep an old handful to judge whether my stitches are too close..or most likely too loose. Anyway, in the US, is there one brand better than another for a nice soft bunny? Mine is going to a new baby. Thanks.


----------



## samdog13

Swttng, I am making a worsted bunny. The worsted usually take size 8 needles and I am using size 4s. They make a nice tight fabric so stuffing should not show.


----------



## DonnieK

Wyldeflower, Earl looks so dapper, all he needs is a top hat and cane and he would look like Fred Astaire!!


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> Question: is there a special stitch for sewing the seams everyone is using (WIP, mattress, Brickford method, ect) I have finished knitting all the pieces now I am trying to stuff and sew the seams


As you are using plain worsted your seams are going to show more than the furry yarns. Whatever is your neatest stitch is all I can say


----------



## Gypsycream

Swtthng said:


> Hi Pat and friends, I haven't bought any good stuffing for my Boris, yet. I keep an old handful to judge whether my stitches are too close..or most likely too loose. Anyway, in the US, is there one brand better than another for a nice soft bunny? Mine is going to a new baby. Thanks.


Obviously I can't recommend US brands as I've not had first hand experiences but as its going to a new baby check that it is specifically for toys. Here in the UK there is a certain standard that it should conform to, I'm sure its the same in the US.


----------



## DonnieK

Chris I love your little white girl bunny! My Blue Boy is still giving me fits about his ears. I have tried, knitted, and re-knitted and I still don't like the way mine look. They are just not as nice as ya'lls are coming out! What could I possibly be doing wrong. Have tried all types of yarns for the insides and it just does not look good. What is a girl to do when she can't bear a bunny with ugly ears????? Help me someone please! Advise me oh experts at bunny ears.................I beg, I plead, I implore. I am ready to work on something else and make him stay in the back room and Maxwell can have an earless rabbit for Easter!


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Chris I love your little white girl bunny! My Blue Boy is still giving me fits about his ears. I have tried, knitted, and re-knitted and I still don't like the way mine look. They are just not as nice as ya'lls are coming out! What could I possibly be doing wrong. Have tried all types of yarns for the insides and it just does not look good. What is a girl to do when she can't bear a bunny with ugly ears????? Help me someone please! Advise me oh experts at bunny ears.................I beg, I plead, I implore. I am ready to work on something else and make him stay in the back room and Maxwell can have an earless rabbit for Easter!


Aww this bunny is putting up a fight isn't he? Is it the lop you are working on? I know you said you tried the straight and weren't happy.

Perhaps its the positioning, have you tried different positions?


----------



## atvoytas

Gypsycream said:


> As you are using plain worsted your seams are going to show more than the furry yarns. Whatever is your neatest stitch is all I can say


Ok Thank you 😉


----------



## KJKnitCro

Thanks, Pat, for all the extra pictures for "making up" our bunnies. They will be really helpful when I get to that stage. Circumstances are such that I got to start my Boris yesterday. I tried to get more yarn for him today, but the store was out of most every colour today! Are there lots of knitters in Manitoba making bunnies, or what!!? I may already have enough, just wanted one more ball to make sure.

I am really loving all the ones that have been born, and their lovely stories. What great colours and accessories! You are all so creative.

Oh, Donnie, I sure wish that your Blue Boy wasn't causing you so much aggravation. Maybe that's just what the two of you need - some time away from each other. But the day will come when you'll have the answer to your dilemma.


----------



## MzBarnz

Cardelo... the Bunny Hop! has not started yet. I am waiting until I've collected at least 20 fabulous bunnies that folks are showing off on the forum, then I will start a thread. I am collecting the pictures as they come up. I will definitely post when it gets started and it will be titled Bunny Hop! (Gypsycream's Boris the Bunny). Then, as more bunnies make their appearance, I will add them to the Hop. I am waiting on 8 more bunnies, then I will post them. Keep an eye out!


Cardelo said:


> Earl is a very dashing fellow! I've started several times with different yarns - nothing was working for me. I finally decided to use worsted too. I have the left foot and part of the left leg and hopefully, will get a lot further this afternoon.
> 
> Love ALL the bunnies - they are all terrific! Do we have a special link for the Bunny Hop pictures?
> 
> I may be behind, but I'm persevering. LOL!


----------



## DonnieK

Gypsycream said:


> Aww this bunny is putting up a fight isn't he? Is it the lop you are working on? I know you said you tried the straight and weren't happy.
> 
> Perhaps its the positioning, have you tried different positions?


No, it is not lop, perhaps I should go for that but I would really like this one to have the straight. The problem is this: I knitted on #4 with some of the off white chenille, it was quite a bit larger, so then I used a #2 needle and it was still larger than the blue portion of the ear and had way too much "play" in the inside ear. So, today I got out some other yarns and tried them, and they just looked awful. Am I thinking wrong in thinking the outside of the ear should be larger than the inside? Perhaps I am not thinking this ear through and am missing a small thing when sewing the two pieces together. I know it is me as I am seeing many beautiful bunnies and the ears look wonderful.


----------



## Swtthng

Thanks for the info about Toy approved filling. I expect there may be some mouthing on an ear or foot. &#128525;


----------



## Dineke

Wow Earl is just beautiful, you have done a wonderful job on him.


----------



## goldiebaco

Another question. I have just completed the left leg.

Cast on	8 stitches,	break	off yarn and	leave	this	leg	on	your	left	needle,	right	side	
facing	=	38	stitches.

how do you secure the yarn that you cut off after the 8 c/o?


----------



## chris kelly

goldiebaco said:


> Another question. I have just completed the left leg.
> 
> Cast on	8 stitches,	break	off yarn and	leave	this	leg	on	your	left	needle,	right	side
> facing	=	38	stitches.
> 
> how do you secure the yarn that you cut off after the 8 c/o?


I leave a fairly long tail and wind it around the stitches a few times then secure it to the piece of work with a small elastic band. I'm sure other people have some ideas too.


----------



## Maryannee

Boris got pants! I knit the dungarees from the Poppets on a sz 6 needle with worsted weight yarn w/ cute little yellow bear buttons


----------



## chris kelly

Maryannee said:


> Boris got pants! I knit the dungarees from the Poppets on a sz 6 needle with worsted weight yarn w/ cute little yellow bear buttons


Clever you, Maryannee. I must admit I pinch the Poppets clothes for quite a few of my Huggables. Where did you get your Bear buttons from?


----------



## Maryannee

chris kelly said:


> Clever you, Maryannee. I must admit I pinch the Poppets clothes for quite a few of my Huggables. Where did you get your Bear buttons from?


Our local 5 & 10 store has a loose button bin. $1 for a cup of buttons or 10 cents each.


----------



## chris kelly

Maryannee said:


> Our local 5 & 10 has a loose button bin. $1 for a cup of buttons or 10 cents each.


We don't have anything like that here in the UK. Buttons are really, really expensive. My Mum had to buy 8 for a sweater last week which cost her £2:50 for a pack of 3, so she had to get 3x3, £7:50. I'm not sure what that works out at in $$. I suggested to go on-line but she wouldn't be able to see the colour next to her sweater.


----------



## Maryannee

Buttons here Are really expensive too but I just happened upon these. Usually I would have to pay anywhere from a dollar to $3 for buttons. Lucked out today.


----------



## Grandma Jo

My quilt store has a basket full of buttons. 10 cents a button.


----------



## goldiebaco

Thanks, that will work fine for me.


----------



## Swtthng

Maryanne, he's awesome! What yarn did you use? It looks curly, like a poodle. Love it!


----------



## LindaM

chris kelly said:


> Well I'm with Donnie there.. This Binky Boris Bunny wasn't playing straight either. Such naughty critters. I think she should be on that naughty chair too, Donnie.... On second thoughts, if you have a boy and I have a girl: GULP.
> Pat, I wouldn't like to use this bright white again, if it's long eyelash and in the back of my brain I seem to think you don't like the pure white either. Am I right or did I just make that up???


Oh My Goodness Chris....Binky is just ADORABLE..but I would seriously keep a close eye on her, she is a heart stopper. I think I will have to have my Bert on a leash when he meets her. Im not even going to tell him about her yet because he still has Shyla on his brain and Mrs Bert is coming along soon enough. Oh boy, this is going to be very interesting. I am at my wits end with this little guy...first was raiding the fridge, then he wanted to go outside, then back to the fridge and to top it all off...he says he wants to play with all the girls he can find...oh dear...the Mrs wont find that amusing at all. He needs a good talking to. Maybe tomorrow....he has wore me out today..


----------



## Maryannee

Swtthng said:


> Maryanne, he's awesome! What yarn did you use? It looks curly, like a poodle. Love it!


Boris was knit with Boa yarn. Very slippery.


----------



## LindaM

Wyldeflower said:


> This is Earl.


Wow, look at him....very handsome in deed. Oh these girl bunnies that are popping up will be all over him for sure. He looks great done in aran and the color is just perfect i must say....You did a great job on Earl...

Uh Oh...I better run...I hear noises in the kitchen again, that darn bunny of mine...ttyl


----------



## MzBarnz

Awww... he looks great with his dungarees!


Maryannee said:


> Boris got pants! I knit the dungarees from the Poppets on a sz 6 needle with worsted weight yarn w/ cute little yellow bear buttons


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryannee said:


> Boris got pants! I knit the dungarees from the Poppets on a sz 6 needle with worsted weight yarn w/ cute little yellow bear buttons


Oh doesn't he look sweet in his dungarees!! Did you work out a tail gap for him


----------



## Gypsycream

Very early good morning to you, or a late good night to the US 

Thank you Chris for helping out while I was snoring last night lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> No, it is not lop, perhaps I should go for that but I would really like this one to have the straight. The problem is this: I knitted on #4 with some of the off white chenille, it was quite a bit larger, so then I used a #2 needle and it was still larger than the blue portion of the ear and had way too much "play" in the inside ear. So, today I got out some other yarns and tried them, and they just looked awful. Am I thinking wrong in thinking the outside of the ear should be larger than the inside? Perhaps I am not thinking this ear through and am missing a small thing when sewing the two pieces together. I know it is me as I am seeing many beautiful bunnies and the ears look wonderful.


The outer ear is only fractionally bigger than the inner ear Donnie, just a couple of stitches wider and a couple of rows longer.

What I would suggest in this case is to just increase to the 12 stitches, then stocking stitch the 18 rows. This way you will lose 2 stitches and 2 rows. You will be surprised what a difference two stitches and 2 rows makes


----------



## goldiebaco

Good Morning Gypsycream!

you have mentioned in some of the posts that you have revised
the assembly instructions. I do not see any add on's. I did go thru all the posts and pulled out all your photo instructions, but I'm wondering where I could find them all together.
This is the first time for a K or CAL, but I am having fun and hope to do more.
Thank you for your patterns and help along the way.


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> Good Morning Gypsycream!
> 
> you have mentioned in some of the posts that you have revised
> the assembly instructions. I do not see any add on's. I did go thru all the posts and pulled out all your photo instructions, but I'm wondering where I could find them all together.
> This is the first time for a K or CAL, but I am having fun and hope to do more.
> Thank you for your patterns and help along the way.


I'm sorry, I haven't revised the assembly directions, just added some extra photos, which I think you have already found on this thread. The making up guide included in your pattern still stand, the extra photos on this thread are just a little more detail


----------



## goldiebaco

Thank you Pat.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Pat, I see you comments to DonnieK about the ears. I am doing the floppy ears and the outside is Pipsqueak and trying to use 4 ply worsted for the inner ear, but it is so much smaller, probably about 1/4 the width. Would you suggest I use Pipsqueak for the inner ear or double my yarn I am using to get closer to size? Lois


----------



## Beebee

Just too cute - you have made him beautifully.


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Pat, I see you comments to DonnieK about the ears. I am doing the floppy ears and the outside is Pipsqueak and trying to use 4 ply worsted for the inner ear, but it is so much smaller, probably about 1/4 the width. Would you suggest I use Pipsqueak for the inner ear or double my yarn I am using to get closer to size? Lois


Nice yarn choice  Its better that both parts of the ear are the same yarn weight. You will notice that the lining is a couple of stitches smaller to the outer ear, this doesn't make a huge difference but I think what you have at the moment is a bit too thin. So I would say if you don't have any bulky to match in with the pipsqueak then go with the pipsqueak. You could try doubling up the 4 ply worsted, just do a couple of rows and see how it fits.

Sorry I can't be of more help, but when I can't see and feel a yarn I really struggle.


----------



## Beebee

This should have been a reply to Maryannee's lovely little creature.


Beebee said:


> Just too cute - you have made him beautifully.


----------



## lafranciskar

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Pat, I see you comments to DonnieK about the ears. I am doing the floppy ears and the outside is Pipsqueak and trying to use 4 ply worsted for the inner ear, but it is so much smaller, probably about 1/4 the width. Would you suggest I use Pipsqueak for the inner ear or double my yarn I am using to get closer to size? Lois


I see Pat got back to you with some suggestions but thought I'd mention that since you are using a thinner yarn for the inside try making it following the outer ear pattern which will make it bigger so that it might fit. Not sure if it'll work but you can give it a try.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Thanks Pat, I understand about touchy, feely!!!!!lol I will try doubling it, oh and I just saw lafranciskar's post, will give that a try too. I have everything knit up, or did have, so as soon as I get those ears figured out I am ready to bring this creature to life. Love this pattern and I am sure my granddaughter is going to snatch it up. She is 11 and loves her stuffed animals. Grabs every one I make. Thanks ladies for the suggestions.


----------



## Katsch

Hello Pat,
And everyone else. I stopped at the Dollar store on my way to work for a gift bag and look what I found. I thought it would make an adorable Boris. I did not know how many yards I would need and bought all they had, unfortunately there are only 37 yds on each for a total of 148. I got the pattern just now from Crafsty. I am wondering if I use size 2 needles and make a smaller Boris will I have enough eyelash? Thanks.
Kathy


----------



## Gypsycream

Katsch said:


> Hello Pat,
> And everyone else. I stopped at the Dollar store on my way to work for a gift bag and look what I found. I thought it would make an adorable Boris. I did not know how many yards I would need and bought all they had, unfortunately there are only 37 yds on each for a total of 148. I got the pattern just now from Crafsty. I am wondering if I use size 2 needles and make a smaller Boris will I have enough eyelash? Thanks.
> Kathy


Yikes Kathy!! You've got half the amount you need to make a Boris. I don't like to advise you, in case you run out. Also think you may have a struggle knitting that yarn on size 2 needles  It looks beautiful yarn though, love the colour


----------



## Katsch

Gypsycream said:


> Yikes Kathy!! You've got half the amount you need to make a Boris. I don't like to advise you, in case you run out. Also think you may have a struggle knitting that yarn on size 2 needles  It looks beautiful yarn though, love the colour


Oh darn, oh well it could make some other cutie from one of you patterns. A bear :thumbup:

Excited! I just found four more on Amazon and ordered them. I think this Sunburst yellow will be a perfect Spring Bunny.


----------



## goldiebaco

Designer1234

Good Morning!
I have a question about this pattern and procedures.
Once the workshop has finished where does this link go. I understood that once I bought the pattern I would have access to the forum links and discussions at any time. 

thanks, goldie


----------



## EllenBowsher

He is gorgeous. He looks so serious I think he needs a piz nez (sp?) since glasses wouldn't fit around his ears...smile.


----------



## Gypsycream

Katsch said:


> Oh darn, oh well it could make some other cutie from one of you patterns. A bear :thumbup:
> 
> Excited! I just found four more on Amazon and ordered them. I think this Sunburst yellow will be a perfect Spring Bunny.


Well done! yes you are right this is a perfect colour for spring


----------



## laurie4

oh I see that yellow as a ducky of Pat's in her pattern section


----------



## chris kelly

laurie4 said:


> oh I see that yellow as a ducky of Pat's in her pattern section


I think it would be a whole waddle of ducklings. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## lafranciskar

Katsch said:


> Hello Pat,
> And everyone else. I stopped at the Dollar store on my way to work for a gift bag and look what I found. I thought it would make an adorable Boris. I did not know how many yards I would need and bought all they had, unfortunately there are only 37 yds on each for a total of 148. I got the pattern just now from Crafsty. I am wondering if I use size 2 needles and make a smaller Boris will I have enough eyelash? Thanks.
> Kathy


Glad you found some more. It makes me think of daffodils and spring and will make an adorable Boris.


----------



## lafranciskar

Here's my second bunny. I've named it Snowball after it's round tummy and coloring. Having finished one, the second knitted up really quick.


----------



## MzBarnz

Karen! What a darling little Snowball you have there. Goodness, you are fast! Is that that baby blanket yarn? I forget the name. Snowball looks so soft and squishy and SO cuddly!!! She's #13! Getting closer to the Bunny Hop!!


----------



## DebraSundhausen

I'm in, a little late and will have to read all the posts and get started.

Debbie


----------



## atvoytas

lafranciskar said:


> Here's my second bunny. I've named it Snowball after it's round tummy and coloring. Having finished one, the second knitted up really quick.


Awe Snowball is too cute! I hope my second one goes a lot faster than this one! Day 4 on this first one and I still haven't finished sewing it together!


----------



## Katsch

Snowball is adorable and love the tail.


----------



## LindaM

Snowball is just darling. Love the yarn you used too.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

atvoytas said:


> Awe Snowball is too cute! I hope my second one goes a lot faster than this one! Day 4 on this first one and I still haven't finished sewing it together!


I am with you. I just finished all the knitting and ready in the morning to start the sewing up. Just enjoy the process. I don't like the sewing up, so that will take me some time, since I usually put it down frequently instead of persevering and getting it done. Good luck. It will be worth it all in the end.


----------



## Gypsycream

DebraSundhausen said:


> I'm in, a little late and will have to read all the posts and get started.
> 
> Debbie


Hello Debbie welcome to the workshop


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I am with you. I just finished all the knitting and ready in the morning to start the sewing up. Just enjoy the process. I don't like the sewing up, so that will take me some time, since I usually put it down frequently instead of persevering and getting it done. Good luck. It will be worth it all in the end.


Aww come on, the sooner you sew up the sooner you get to see your bunny


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> Here's my second bunny. I've named it Snowball after it's round tummy and coloring. Having finished one, the second knitted up really quick.


Snowball is adorable Karen. Every inch the bunny


----------



## atvoytas

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I am with you. I just finished all the knitting and ready in the morning to start the sewing up. Just enjoy the process. I don't like the sewing up, so that will take me some time, since I usually put it down frequently instead of persevering and getting it done. Good luck. It will be worth it all in the end.


Lol same here!! I normally "suck-it-up-and-drive-on" (like my drill sergeants used to tell me). This time I am just allowing the awkward moments of me staring at it and it staring right back at me kind of pass the time! I sat down at 9:50pm and sewed up part of the foot. It's 11:27 pm and I haven't gone any further! Then again there was about an hour mixed in there having to take care of my 7 yr olds asthma attack.... But where did the rest of the time go? Oh wait I did go into my room and magically I had the urge to fold and hang up the rest my clothes that have been sitting on my bed for a week!!! I love cleaning i just detest folding clothes! The things I'd rather do than sew!


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> Lol same here!! I normally "suck-it-up-and-drive-on" (like my drill sergeants used to tell me). This time I am just allowing the awkward moments of me staring at it and it staring right back at me kind of pass the time! I sat down at 9:50pm and sewed up part of the foot. It's 11:27 pm and I haven't gone any further! Then again there was about an hour mixed in there having to take care of my 7 yr olds asthma attack.... But where did the rest of the time go? Oh wait I did go into my room and magically I had the urge to fold and hang up the rest my clothes that have been sitting on my bed for a week!!! I love cleaning i just detest folding clothes! The things I'd rather do than sew!


Aww come on, just think of that lovely bunny waiting to be created  All that lovely knitting ..................??


----------



## atvoytas

Gypsycream said:


> Aww come on, just think of that lovely bunny waiting to be created  All that lovely knitting ..................??


Ok ok ill try to at least get the legs sewn and stuffed before I go to bed... At least I have the ears and the arms done


----------



## atvoytas

Question: are you able to give me an estimate of how wide and tall the feet should be? Mine look awfully big!


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> Question: are you able to give me an estimate of how wide and tall the feet should be? Mine look awfully big!


Yep they are awfully big  Its a bunny!


----------



## atvoytas

Gypsycream said:


> Yep they are awfully big  Its a bunny!


Lol I was just thinking that Thumper on Bambi had some huge feet!


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> Lol I was just thinking that Thumper on Bambi had some huge feet!


lol! I love Thumper  Just fill them to capacity without over stretching the stitches, if you see the stuffing then you've gone too far, but they should be firmly stuffed.

Firmly stuff feet, body (especially around the bottom and tummy) and head. the rest, legs and arms keep it light


----------



## atvoytas

Gypsycream said:


> lol! I love Thumper  Just fill them to capacity without over stretching the stitches, if you see the stuffing then you've gone too far, but they should be firmly stuffed.
> 
> Firmly stuff feet, body (especially around the bottom and tummy) and head. the rest, legs and arms keep it light


Me too! Lol ok thank you... I went back and yup the feet were over stuffed! So they were too big :shock:


----------



## tintin63

lafranciskar said:


> Here's my second bunny. I've named it Snowball after it's round tummy and coloring. Having finished one, the second knitted up really quick.


Snowball is georgous,lovely bunny :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Karen, Snowball is adorable and that colour is perfect for a baby girl, (Or Mommy). What a lovely Bunny to surprise me with, when I opened KP This morning. You knit so beautifully. Do you still have your first Gypsycream Huggable. I look at mine sometimes for a good laugh. We've come a long way, I must admit. Lol.


----------



## Crafty Linda

Wow, Snowball is gorgeous, your work is perfection. Linda


----------



## laurie4

wow these bunnies are sure coming in beautifully made, my second leg almost done, this bunny of mine sure is slow to be born,oh well it will get done


----------



## lafranciskar

Thank you all for the nice comments. I agree all the bunnies coming in are wonderfully made. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's as they are finished.

To those who don't like all the sewing up part may I suggest you sew each part as you make it. That way it doesn't seem so bad and you're all set to start stuffing and putting it together when the last piece is knitted.


----------



## pheonas

Karen, I will try that next time. My bunny aka Jessica B. Rabbit has been done for over a week but only partially put together. Maybe I will manage an arm this weekend.


----------



## Gypsycream

pheonas said:


> Karen, I will try that next time. My bunny aka Jessica B. Rabbit has been done for over a week but only partially put together. Maybe I will manage an arm this weekend.


Aww come on now, we are all waiting to see Jessica B. Rabbit!! Once you start you'll be amazed at how easy it is!


----------



## Bobglory

I am making my bunny's body and DH, ever the "helpful" one says to me "holy crap, that thing is gonna be huge! Aron (our grandson) will never grow into those jammie's".

Seems the loveable lunk thought I was knitting pajama bottoms .......

I stopped knitting, folded them as they would be seamed and politely told him "noooo, not jammie's, bunny".

Soooooo, I kinda think when my bunny is born ..... he/she is gonna have to be named "Jammie".

Back to the knitting....

Gigi


----------



## Bubba24

I am way behind on my bunny. Everything was going good until.......I dropped a stitch with the eyelash yarn. Totally impossible to pick up. Had to take my bunny out. So now I am on vacation with my children and 7 grandchildren. So left bunny home. No time for any knitting. Exhausted by 9pm. Lol. 3 year old calling for grandma. But love looking at all the bunnies. 
Fran


----------



## grannyfabulous4

The other day there was a question about "stuffing material" and I didn't have mine handy, but what I use I absolutely love. It is a little pricy compared to the regular stuff, but I buy it at JoAnn's with a 50% off coupon. If I go to the time and effort to make something, I want it to be stuffed with good stuff!!!! It is made by Pellon and is called Perfect Loft and says it is good for stuffed animals and plush toys. It is my Go-To fiber fill now.


----------



## joyceann

I am glad to read that everyone is coming up with a BIG bunny. I am up to the neck. It is a big bunny! I thought it was the yarn I chose.

Oh my 

Joyce


----------



## Grandma Jo

Bubba24 said:


> I am way behind on my bunny. Everything was going good until.......I dropped a stitch with the eyelash yarn. Totally impossible to pick up. Had to take my bunny out. So now I am on vacation with my children and 7 grandchildren. So left bunny home. No time for any knitting. Exhausted by 9pm. Lol. 3 year old calling for grandma. But love looking at all the bunnies.
> Fran


Next time you drop a stitch using eyelash yarn, just fix it. With the eyelash it won't show anyway. I had a teddy bear that I was knitting and dropped a stitch. I just mended it and you would never know. Easy to drop stitches with eyelash yarn.


----------



## goldiebaco

"Next time you drop a stitch using eyelash yarn, just fix it. With the eyelash it won't show anyway. I had a teddy bear that I was knitting and dropped a stitch. I just mended it and you would never know. Easy to drop stitches with eyelash yarn."

How did you mend it? If I was to ignore the dropped st,
would it have unraveled or shown up later? I thought I could just increase one stitch to bring the count up. What would be the correct method?


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> "Next time you drop a stitch using eyelash yarn, just fix it. With the eyelash it won't show anyway. I had a teddy bear that I was knitting and dropped a stitch. I just mended it and you would never know. Easy to drop stitches with eyelash yarn."
> 
> How did you mend it? If I was to ignore the dropped st,
> would it have unraveled or shown up later? I thought I could just increase one stitch to bring the count up. What would be the correct method?


I catch it with a piece of eyelash yarn, mend the hole and tie it off on the inside


----------



## goldiebaco

That sounds do able, I will use this next time, which I'm
sure will be very soon.

thanks, goldie


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> That sounds do able, I will use this next time, which I'm
> sure will be very soon.
> 
> thanks, goldie


Eyelash hides lots of sins lol!


----------



## chris kelly

goldiebaco said:


> "Next time you drop a stitch using eyelash yarn, just fix it. With the eyelash it won't show anyway. I had a teddy bear that I was knitting and dropped a stitch. I just mended it and you would never know. Easy to drop stitches with eyelash yarn."
> 
> How did you mend it? If I was to ignore the dropped st,
> would it have unraveled or shown up later? I thought I could just increase one stitch to bring the count up. What would be the correct method?


I look for a hole , stab around underneath with a few stitches, give it a little tug and hopefully you would have caught the run-away; then I sew up towards the top of the hole. Like Pat said, use eyelash yarn to fix it and it won't show. I never rip out eyelash, just stab it, to show who's boss.


----------



## Maryannee

It's so cold ..brrrr...in Michigan Natasha needed a coat. Boris got dungarees.
Mini-monkey came to play as did all the poppets.


----------



## chris kelly

Goodness me, Maryannee, you have been so busy. What's on your needles now? I bet it's another Boris! Lovely work on all your Huggables. I'm pleased to see you've kept your cute Poppets.


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryannee said:


> It's so cold ..brrrr...in Michigan Natasha needed a coat. Boris got dungarees.
> Mini-monkey came to play as did all the poppets.


Oh my goodness don't they all look lovely! Love the coat and dungarees, they look cosy and ready for the cold weather lol! What a beautiful array of poppets and cuddlies you have made!


----------



## Katsch

chris kelly said:


> I look for a hole , stab around underneath with a few stitches, give it a little tug and hopefully you would have caught the run-away; then I sew up towards the top of the hole. Like Pat said, use eyelash yarn to fix it and it won't show. I never rip out eyelash, just stab it, to show who's boss.


I like how you think, hmmm...who's boss is right! :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> I am way behind on my bunny. Everything was going good until.......I dropped a stitch with the eyelash yarn. Totally impossible to pick up. Had to take my bunny out. So now I am on vacation with my children and 7 grandchildren. So left bunny home. No time for any knitting. Exhausted by 9pm. Lol. 3 year old calling for grandma. But love looking at all the bunnies.
> Fran


Do not worry I have not started yet :|


----------



## Katsch

Maryannee
Love them all and its a party!


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Update. Pat, I am struggling on with the sew-up, but now at a stand still because I can't find the eyes. I have a supply, but don't remember what they are in, so not sure where I put them. I have a bear that needs putting together and thought they were in the tub with it, but no!!! Really thought I would finish today.


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Update. Pat, I am struggling on with the sew-up, but now at a stand still because I can't find the eyes. I have a supply, but don't remember what they are in, so not sure where I put them. I have a bear that needs putting together and thought they were in the tub with it, but no!!! Really thought I would finish today.


If I had a pound note for every time I lost eyes I would be a rich woman lol! But I'm poor because i buy new eyes and they guess what? I find the original ones, put them in a safe place and can't remember where I put them and so the circle continues lol!


----------



## Lee-Ann

Here's my bunny. No name yet. Should call him Popcicle. He wanted outside so bad and wouldn't believe me when I said it was to cold. I finally let him out and he turned around and wanted in immediately! Just like a little kid.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Gypsycream said:


> If I had a pound note for every time I lost eyes I would be a rich woman lol! But I'm poor because i buy new eyes and they guess what? I find the original ones, put them in a safe place and can't remember where I put them and so the circle continues lol!


I hear you Pat!!! Story of my life, too !!! That is why I have a supply. I have to leave in a bit for a meet-up with friends and won't have time to get any today. Tomorrow is another day and I will get some, but wanted to finish up TODAY. Disappointed.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Snowball, you are gorgeous! Love your tail! You are just waiting for my arms to reach out so you can have a hug, right? AAAAAAHHHHHHH! Thanks, Honey! You have a good day, now. Oh! plant a kiss on Mommy's cheek, will you! She'll like one from you!


----------



## Cardelo

I love his one ear up and one ear down! Cute story and he looked frozen even if he is Popsicle.
;-)


----------



## Cardelo

Katsch said:


> Maryannee
> Love them all and its a party!


Ditto! They are all precious! :thumbup:


----------



## Cardelo

All the bunnies have been absolutely adorable. I'm slow but steady and hopefully mine will be done tomorrow.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Bubba24 said:


> I am way behind on my bunny. Everything was going good until.......I dropped a stitch with the eyelash yarn. Totally impossible to pick up. Had to take my bunny out. So now I am on vacation with my children and 7 grandchildren. So left bunny home. No time for any knitting. Exhausted by 9pm. Lol. 3 year old calling for grandma. But love looking at all the bunnies.
> Fran


Dropped stitches? I know your pain, Fran. I also had to go back a few rows, and start that section again. I held my work up to the light and found the offending spot. So, where was my "lifeline" when I needed it. Confession: there still is none! Naughty me!!! heehee!! But the "parts" are piling up!!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Gypsycream said:


> Eyelash hides lots of sins lol!


You've got that right, Pat! You wouldn't really want to know how many just in this bunny!! And then there 's the bears, and lambs, and owls, and Pandas, and...... heeheee. And we got away with it!!!

Hi, Popsicle! I just noticed you. You are mighty sweet! I bet you will hear that over and over again. Just chuckle a little, and say, "i Know"!! It's cold here, too. Best stay indoors today and hop around a lot. That should help a little to warm you up! And I'd best hop right into the kitchen, and make some Dinner!


----------



## DonnieK

Okay, so Blue Boy aka Bad Boy is done but no light in order to get a good picture of him today. Maybe tomorrow. I spent the day in the hospital yesterday and had to get those ears done so worked on them this morning early and he is just sitting there asking every few minutes "Is there a sun ball?" And, I say "No son, there is no ball!" He is getting on my nerves about this sun business, so think I will just have a High Ball and forget about the sun today!
LOL


----------



## Katsch

DonnieK said:


> Okay, so Blue Boy aka Bad Boy is done but no light in order to get a good picture of him today. Maybe tomorrow. I spent the day in the hospital yesterday and had to get those ears done so worked on them this morning early and he is just sitting there asking every few minutes "Is there a sun ball?" And, I say "No son, there is no ball!" He is getting on my nerves about this sun business, so think I will just have a High Ball and forget about the sun today!
> LOL


Haha, my dear MIL always saud high ball too! Enjoy DonnieK.


----------



## KathySue

Maryannee said:


> Boris got pants! I knit the dungarees from the Poppets on a sz 6 needle with worsted weight yarn w/ cute little yellow bear buttons


I hope my Bunny looks as good as yours does. I bought Bernat Boa in dark mink color at Michaels store. It had a pinky beige tint to it so I got plum wine in Caron Simply soft for Yarn B. It is awfully dark to work with and I have fiddled with the stitch count a few times but let the Boa know I was boss and picked up and added as necessary. 
My feet and body are done and started on the head. It is extremely slow going with the dark color to get every stitch. But its striking beautiful and feels so plush. Yet, ABSOLUTELY the last dark eyelash type project I will do. Only worsted and light colored plush yarns for me.....but I will finish and get my picture in eventually.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh! Oh! Oh! I LOVE Popcicle!!! LOVE his one ear up and one ear down! Is he made with Tizzy yarn? If so, my hat's off to you. I made one of Pat's Pocket Bunnies with it and it about drove me crazy. So glad it was small because I don't think that my Boris would have survived if I used it for such a big guy. LOL So glad Popcicle decided to stay indoors and out of the cold. Sometimes no matter how much you try to tell them something, they just have to experience it on their own. Kids, right? LOL


Lee-Ann said:


> Here's my bunny. No name yet. Should call him Popcicle. He wanted outside so bad and wouldn't believe me when I said it was to cold. I finally let him out and he turned around and wanted in immediately! Just like a little kid.


----------



## Lee-Ann

MzBarnz said:


> Oh! Oh! Oh! I LOVE Popcicle!!! LOVE his one ear up and one ear down! Is he made with Tizzy yarn? If so, my hat's off to you. I made one of Pat's Pocket Bunnies with it and it about drove me crazy. So glad it was small because I don't think that my Boris would have survived if I used it for such a big guy. LOL So glad Popcicle decided to stay indoors and out of the cold. Sometimes no matter how much you try to tell them something, they just have to experience it on their own. Kids, right? LOL


I used Bernat Pipsqueak, lemon swirl for the body, vanilla for his feet, hands, and muzzle, and whitety white for his tail and nose.


----------



## Dineke

Just finished my bunny, a bit of a sad expression on her though lol.
This is the first time I have used ice eyelash that I got from Yarn-paradise, it was lovely to work with and very soft. I have another very lovely color so I think I will have to make another one but with stand up ears now, oh dear another addiction..


----------



## KJKnitCro

Oh, Dineke, your bunny is A M A Z I N G !! So fabulous! WOW! He is definitely a cuddler! A great big well done to you!! That long fur sure suits the lop ears! Is your other yarn long fur as well?

Will this big boy have a name soon? He looks so real!

KathySue, I'm looking forward to seeing your bunny hop into a picture! Happy knitting and sewing!!

DonnieK, I'm so glad your Blue Boy is done! Have you got ear plugs? Don't let him bug you another minute. You need your sleep! But now there's me! I can hardly wait to see him!


----------



## Maryannee

Kathy Sue ..Your Boris is going to be fabulous...so worth the effort. I agree...Boa is a pain to work with...so slippery. 

Dineke..Your Boris is a work of art! Gorgeous knitting. I'm so envious.

Popsicle is such a sweet bunny..much too cold outside even for a Popsicle. Brrrr


----------



## goldiebaco

I think I'm making this harder than it needs to be. I have finished both legs and am ready to knit across to join both and then proceed with the body.
My left leg has 8 c/o on one side and 4 on the other.
Looking at the assembly instructions it appears that the cast on 4 edges will be together to form the crotch. Am I correct?
I can't seem to line them up. When you lay the pieces on a table looking down, left should be on the left and right should be on the right side. Correct? or do you look at them as in a mirror, left on the right and right on the left. I am thouroughly confused at this point. If needed I can add another row to one or the other but I still can't see what that will do. 
What are the C/O 8 stitches for on the left leg? 
Sorry, my brain has gone to sleep or something. Can I be helped or have I done something wrong? Because I'm using circular needles, I put the left leg on a stitch holder. That shouldn't have made a problem.


----------



## MzBarnz

OH. MY. GOSH!!!! Dineke, your bunny is absolutely phenomenal! I'm totally speechless! I can't wait for Gypsycream to wake up so she can see this phenomenal creation! I know I've used the word "phenomenal" twice, but there is no other word to describe it! Beautiful and looks so wise!


Dineke said:


> Just finished my bunny, a bit of a sad expression on her though lol.
> This is the first time I have used ice eyelash that I got from Yarn-paradise, it was lovely to work with and very soft. I have another very lovely color so I think I will have to make another one but with stand up ears now, oh dear another addiction..


----------



## LindaM

Dineke said:


> Just finished my bunny, a bit of a sad expression on her though lol.
> This is the first time I have used ice eyelash that I got from Yarn-paradise, it was lovely to work with and very soft. I have another very lovely color so I think I will have to make another one but with stand up ears now, oh dear another addiction..


W O W!!!!! What a stunning looking bunny. Isnt Ice Yarn the best? I once started using this yarn but never finished it..and that is because I cant remember which pattern I was using when I started...lol..and its the same color as yours too.... I love the little timid face your bunny has, just not sure if its a girl or boy...but if I had to pin it down...maybe a boy..I dunno...could be a girl too...either way Bunny is just B E A U T I F U L....love the toes on those big feet too...oh heck I just adore your bunny. Very well done...everyone's bunny is just so beautiful...This is going to be some Bunny Hop with a whole bunch of cute bunnies hopping around.


----------



## LindaM

Ok folks for those of you that have made the floppy ears. I have a question here...Im a bit baffled at the outter ear is knitted shorter than the lining. I was going along and was just at row 29 thinking I only had 1 more row before coming to the end because the lining had 40 rows...anyways...to my surprise I had to stop at row 34...Im like....what did I do wrong here?..so I stopped. My question is this. 
Making the outter ear shorter than the lining will it make it kinda odd looking?
Im going to rip it out tomorrow and get back on track with the rows..just didnt do it tonight because its late and Im in bed now asking you all.....Help Pat...anyone....


----------



## Dineke

LindaM said:


> Ok folks for those of you that have made the floppy ears. I have a question here...Im a bit baffled at the outter ear is knitted shorter than the lining. I was going along and was just at row 29 thinking I only had 1 more row before coming to the end because the lining had 40 rows...anyways...to my surprise I had to stop at row 34...Im like....what did I do wrong here?..so I stopped. My question is this.
> Making the outter ear shorter than the lining will it make it kinda odd looking?
> Im going to rip it out tomorrow and get back on track with the rows..just didnt do it tonight because its late and Im in bed now asking you all.....Help Pat...anyone....


Hi Linda, I had the same with mine, the inside was longer and more narrow than the outside, I think just because of the difference in yarn as they have both the same amount of rows, I just knitted the outside longer to match the lining, the width didn't seam to matter with the eye lash as it just wrapped around a bit. Hope this makes sense, someone else may have other ideas than me though. Good luck with it.


----------



## Dineke

Thanks so much for the lovely words, Pats patterns are amazing to work with, I am looking forward to seeing all the bunnies, 
And yes i will be making the next one in the same eyelash but different color. can't seem to put it down at night so not getting a lot of sleep lol.


----------



## LindaM

Dineke said:


> Hi Linda, I had the same with mine, the inside was longer and more narrow than the outside, I think just because of the difference in yarn as they have both the same amount of rows, I just knitted the outside longer to match the lining, the width didn't seam to matter with the eye lash as it just wrapped around a bit. Hope this makes sense, someone else may have other ideas than me though. Good luck with it.


Hi Dineke, thank you for a quick response. My lining that I knitted on this one is not eyelash or wool, it more like velvet chenille so it is thicker and I knew that when I started it. So with that being said and i have the 39 rows of eyelash knitted, the velvet is still longer, but not wider (which is ok). 
So then tomorrow I'll just make the 42 rows and it will be even then...


----------



## MzBarnz

Dineke... may I ask which yarn and color you used? It's from yarn paradise, correct? It's sooooo pretty!


Dineke said:


> Thanks so much for the lovely words, Pats patterns are amazing to work with, I am looking forward to seeing all the bunnies,
> And yes i will be making the next one in the same eyelash but different color. can't seem to put it down at night so not getting a lot of sleep lol.


----------



## Gypsycream

Dineke said:


> Just finished my bunny, a bit of a sad expression on her though lol.
> This is the first time I have used ice eyelash that I got from Yarn-paradise, it was lovely to work with and very soft. I have another very lovely color so I think I will have to make another one but with stand up ears now, oh dear another addiction..


Oh my goodness! Your bunny is beautiful! that yarn is lovely I agree (pain to have to roll into a ball) but I never thought to use it for a bunny. How many skeins/hanks did you use?

Super bunny, so professionally finished, well done


----------



## Gypsycream

KathySue said:


> I hope my Bunny looks as good as yours does. I bought Bernat Boa in dark mink color at Michaels store. It had a pinky beige tint to it so I got plum wine in Caron Simply soft for Yarn B. It is awfully dark to work with and I have fiddled with the stitch count a few times but let the Boa know I was boss and picked up and added as necessary.
> My feet and body are done and started on the head. It is extremely slow going with the dark color to get every stitch. But its striking beautiful and feels so plush. Yet, ABSOLUTELY the last dark eyelash type project I will do. Only worsted and light colored plush yarns for me.....but I will finish and get my picture in eventually.


Beautiful colours, going to be one special bunny!


----------



## Gypsycream

Lee-Ann said:


> Here's my bunny. No name yet. Should call him Popcicle. He wanted outside so bad and wouldn't believe me when I said it was to cold. I finally let him out and he turned around and wanted in immediately! Just like a little kid.


Popcicle is such a sweetie and does seem to what out lol! but like most critters once out want in again (I have a cat like that lol) Love his colouring and the yarn looks very soft.

Errr where's his nose?? Think he needs his nose


----------



## Dineke

MzBarnz said:


> Dineke... may I ask which yarn and color you used? It's from yarn paradise, correct? It's sooooo pretty!


Hi, no problem, the yarn is ice smooth fur, color brown and white from Yarn-paradise, I had ordered some with a friend last year and have about 4 different colors, really lovely to knit with, can be a bit slippery but you get used to it. Definitly recommend them.


----------



## Dineke

Gypsycream said:


> Oh my goodness! Your bunny is beautiful! that yarn is lovely I agree (pain to have to roll into a ball) but I never thought to use it for a bunny. How many skeins/hanks did you use?
> 
> Super bunny, so professionally finished, well done


Thanks Pat, glad you like him. I used just under 3 skeins for the bunny.


----------



## Gypsycream

Dineke said:


> Thanks Pat, glad you like him. I used just under 3 skeins for the bunny.


That's not too bad! Just love him, you do know I'm going to have to try with that yarn too now lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> I think I'm making this harder than it needs to be. I have finished both legs and am ready to knit across to join both and then proceed with the body.
> My left leg has 8 c/o on one side and 4 on the other.
> Looking at the assembly instructions it appears that the cast on 4 edges will be together to form the crotch. Am I correct?
> I can't seem to line them up. When you lay the pieces on a table looking down, left should be on the left and right should be on the right side. Correct? or do you look at them as in a mirror, left on the right and right on the left. I am thouroughly confused at this point. If needed I can add another row to one or the other but I still can't see what that will do.
> What are the C/O 8 stitches for on the left leg?
> Sorry, my brain has gone to sleep or something. Can I be helped or have I done something wrong? Because I'm using circular needles, I put the left leg on a stitch holder. That shouldn't have made a problem.


Lets see if we can work this out. Did you cast on for the second leg onto the same needle holding the first leg? If so you are doing fine.

The extra 8 stitches are the front of the bunny, his tummy and the extra 4 stitches on both pieces are for the back of the bunny, which will be seamed together to create his bottom/back. There shouldn't be any difference in the leg sizes/lengths so I'm not quite sure what has happened if there is a difference on yours.

Hope I explained that clearly, but I've only just got up so my brain hasn't quite woken up yet


----------



## atvoytas

Dineke said:


> Just finished my bunny, a bit of a sad expression on her though lol.
> This is the first time I have used ice eyelash that I got from Yarn-paradise, it was lovely to work with and very soft. I have another very lovely color so I think I will have to make another one but with stand up ears now, oh dear another addiction..


What an amazingly perfect bunny!


----------



## Crafty Linda

Dineke said:


> Just finished my bunny, a bit of a sad expression on her though lol.
> This is the first time I have used ice eyelash that I got from Yarn-paradise, it was lovely to work with and very soft. I have another very lovely color so I think I will have to make another one but with stand up ears now, oh dear another addiction..


Dineke, What a show stopper, he is absolutely delightful. Linda


----------



## tintin63

Dineke said:


> Just finished my bunny, a bit of a sad expression on her though lol.
> This is the first time I have used ice eyelash that I got from Yarn-paradise, it was lovely to work with and very soft. I have another very lovely color so I think I will have to make another one but with stand up ears now, oh dear another addiction..


Oh what a beauty that yarn looks AMAZING :thumbup: I love how the colour changes from the base. Not sure I'm up to a long eyelash just yet  Great Bunny


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Oh what a beauty that yarn looks AMAZING :thumbup: I love how the colour changes from the base. Not sure I'm up to a long eyelash just yet  Great Bunny


Tina if anything this yarn is easier to use than eyelash!


----------



## tintin63

Gypsycream said:


> Tina if anything this yarn is easier to use than eyelash!


Oh! well then  Maybe......I just might have to have a lapse in my resolution to not buy any new yarn   
Thanks Pat


----------



## tintin63

tintin63 said:


> Oh! well then  Maybe......I just might have to have a lapse in my resolution to not buy any new yarn
> Thanks Pat


Pat how does this yarn compare ball for ball with ordinary eye lash as I would
probably use it on a bear rather than bunny. thanks Tina x


----------



## Gypsycream

tintin63 said:


> Pat how does this yarn compare ball for ball with ordinary eye lash as I would
> probably use it on a bear rather than bunny. thanks Tina x


the yardage is quite good on this one Tina, I think it takes about 3 balls/skeins to make your average bear


----------



## tintin63

Gypsycream said:


> the yardage is quite good on this one Tina, I think it takes about 3 balls/skeins to make your average bear


OK Thanks Pat. I'll have a think about it.


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Lee-Ann, I love Popsicle and your story. I like to have a laugh with these Boris stories. I think we all suspect they are real. That yarn is lovely and he looks so squishy for little hands to hold.


----------



## chris kelly

KathySue said:


> I hope my Bunny looks as good as yours does. I bought Bernat Boa in dark mink color at Michaels store. It had a pinky beige tint to it so I got plum wine in Caron Simply soft for Yarn B. It is awfully dark to work with and I have fiddled with the stitch count a few times but let the Boa know I was boss and picked up and added as necessary.
> My feet and body are done and started on the head. It is extremely slow going with the dark color to get every stitch. But its striking beautiful and feels so plush. Yet, ABSOLUTELY the last dark eyelash type project I will do. Only worsted and light colored plush yarns for me.....but I will finish and get my picture in eventually.


A big well done for persevering with dark yarn. I find I have the same problem but sometimes needs must, and I go for it, if I know it would be the perfect yarn for the job. I'm also the same with bright white too. I prefer a slightly off white in that case. I can't wait to see the finished Boris.


----------



## chris kelly

Ohhh Awww , Dineke, That bunny called me early in the Pictures section. I'm going to come to visit you and steal him. I've never seen such an amazing Bunny. Like I said before... He looks like he should be on a shelf in Harrods, London. I LOVE HIM. Name him soon because he needs a very distinctive name. Choose carefully.


----------



## Cardelo

MzBarnz said:


> OH. MY. GOSH!!!! Dineke, your bunny is absolutely phenomenal! I'm totally speechless! I can't wait for Gypsycream to wake up so she can see this phenomenal creation! I know I've used the word "phenomenal" twice, but there is no other word to describe it! Beautiful and looks so wise!


Ditto - I'm speechless, it's so terrific!! He/she is better than a job well done!


----------



## Dineke

chris kelly said:


> Ohhh Awww , Dineke, That bunny called me early in the Pictures section. I'm going to come to visit you and steal him. I've never seen such an amazing Bunny. Like I said before... He looks like he should be on a shelf in Harrods, London. I LOVE HIM. Name him soon because he needs a very distinctive name. Choose carefully.


Ha ha thanks for that Chris, I was going to call him Thumper, not very original but I always loved Thumper, if you can come up with something else please let me know lol, I'm not good at names


----------



## laurie4

nice job,i might have to put my bunny on hold for now my wrists are swelling and very soar even with my brace I will enjoy yours until mine is done enjoy all


----------



## Lee-Ann

chris kelly said:


> Awww Lee-Ann, I love Popsicle and your story. I like to have a laugh with these Boris stories. I think we all suspect they are real. That yarn is lovely and he looks so squishy for little hands to hold.


Popsicle wants out again today. I keep telling him no, -30°C is to cold for little bunnies. So now he is sitting on the kitchen table waiting for the carrot I promised him.


----------



## EllenBowsher

Dineke, your bunny is absolutely gorgeous. The face is so expressive and I love the color of your yarn. Congrats!


----------



## EllenBowsher

Dineke said:


> Just finished my bunny, a bit of a sad expression on her though lol.
> This is the first time I have used ice eyelash that I got from Yarn-paradise, it was lovely to work with and very soft. I have another very lovely color so I think I will have to make another one but with stand up ears now, oh dear another addiction..


He looks like a Grand Old Soul. Like Mr. Beasley or Marmaduke...if not Thumper...smile.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Dineke, I absolutely love your bunny. That yarn really makes him/her special. Great job. I love all these bunnies hopping around and hope to add mine today!


----------



## irishrose24

OH my!your Boris is adorable! Love the yarn you used-Makes one just want to give her a hug. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Thank you! I swore I wasn't going to buy any more yarn until I thinned out my stash, but I don't know... I may have to cave on this one.


Dineke said:


> Hi, no problem, the yarn is ice smooth fur, color brown and white from Yarn-paradise, I had ordered some with a friend last year and have about 4 different colors, really lovely to knit with, can be a bit slippery but you get used to it. Definitly recommend them.


----------



## MzBarnz

And be sure to let me know, too!


Dineke said:


> Ha ha thanks for that Chris, I was going to call him Thumper, not very original but I always loved Thumper, if you can come up with something else please let me know lol, I'm not good at names


----------



## Cardelo

Dineke said:


> Ha ha thanks for that Chris, I was going to call him Thumper, not very original but I always loved Thumper, if you can come up with something else please let me know lol, I'm not good at names


Sir Thumpsalot. :lol:


----------



## slc25336

Hi folks, I don't have a name yet and I'm sure not perfect since my mom is kind of a novice at bunnies but she loves me so much that I don't mind that I have a few oddities. She hasn't named me yet since I am going to a 6 year old girl who Mom assures me will love me just like she does.


----------



## MzBarnz

What a darling!! She looks so soft and squishy! What type of yarn did you use? Adorable!!!! Wait... took a second look. Pipsqueak, right? I'm making one in Aqua and I'm hoping there's enough yarn in that big skein I have because it's discontinued.


slc25336 said:


> Hi folks, I don't have a name yet and I'm sure not perfect since my mom is kind of a novice at bunnies but she loves me so much that I don't mind that I have a few oddities. She hasn't named me yet since I am going to a 6 year old girl who Mom assures me will love me just like she does.


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> Hi folks, I don't have a name yet and I'm sure not perfect since my mom is kind of a novice at bunnies but she loves me so much that I don't mind that I have a few oddities. She hasn't named me yet since I am going to a 6 year old girl who Mom assures me will love me just like she does.


Oh bless, I love this little darling! Well done. As for not perfect, can't see anything wrong. She will be loved!!


----------



## lafranciskar

slc25336 said:


> Hi folks, I don't have a name yet and I'm sure not perfect since my mom is kind of a novice at bunnies but she loves me so much that I don't mind that I have a few oddities. She hasn't named me yet since I am going to a 6 year old girl who Mom assures me will love me just like she does.


Oh what a sweetie you are. You look absolutely perfect to me and your new owner is going to love you to pieces!


----------



## DonnieK

Okay, my Bratty Blue Boris Bunny is complete and driving me crazy to post pictures of himself. He wanted to use my camera and make his own selfies but I refused that request! My camera is very precious to me and if he gets mad he just might throw it or something. Now, if I can figure out how to post the picture I can put him in a basket with his eggs full of coins and cheerio treats for Maxwell and get him ready for his Easter journey and don't you just love this color of yarn?? I love working with it too! Thanks to my benefactor......you know who you are!


----------



## Maryannee

He is gorgeous. Wouldn't know he gave you so much trouble. Absolutely love the blue. Like the different ears too. He is just cuter than cute. Beautiful blue fella.


----------



## Cardelo

Maryannee said:


> He is gorgeous. Wouldn't know he gave you so much trouble. Absolutely love the blue. Like the different ears too. He is just cuter than cute. Beautiful blue fella.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

DonnieK said:


> Okay, my Bratty Blue Boris Bunny is complete and driving me crazy to post pictures of himself. He wanted to use my camera and make his own selfies but I refused that request! My camera is very precious to me and if he gets mad he just might throw it or something. Now, if I can figure out how to post the picture I can put him in a basket with his eggs full of coins and cheerio treats for Maxwell and get him ready for his Easter journey and don't you just love this color of yarn?? I love working with it too! Thanks to my benefactor......you know who you are!


Aww now I don't believe he's been a brat!! Butter wouldn't melt in that sweet mouth! Donnie he's beautiful, I love how you have one of his ears flopping over, makes him look cheekily individual. Yum all those Easter treats!

Maxwell is going to love him and feel your love via the bunny! Well done, he's perfect


----------



## slc25336

MzBarnz said:


> What a darling!! She looks so soft and squishy! What type of yarn did you use? Adorable!!!! Wait... took a second look. Pipsqueak, right? I'm making one in Aqua and I'm hoping there's enough yarn in that big skein I have because it's discontinued.


Yes, pipsqueak, took almost all of the 3 skeins.


----------



## lafranciskar

Donnie your Blue Boy came out adorable after all the trouble he gave you. Maxwell is going to love him. What a lucky little boy to have a Grandma like you to make him such a special bunny. Just imagine all the mischief Maxwell and Blue Boy will get in to together. &#128512;


----------



## tintin63

DonnieK said:


> Okay, my Bratty Blue Boris Bunny is complete and driving me crazy to post pictures of himself. He wanted to use my camera and make his own selfies but I refused that request! My camera is very precious to me and if he gets mad he just might throw it or something. Now, if I can figure out how to post the picture I can put him in a basket with his eggs full of coins and cheerio treats for Maxwell and get him ready for his Easter journey and don't you just love this color of yarn?? I love working with it too! Thanks to my benefactor......you know who you are!


Ah Blue Boy is a gem we don't believe he could be so naughty, hope he doesn't teach Maxwell any naughty tricks. Lovely big bunny :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

What a sweet little Blue Boy! He doesn't LOOK like he's a rascal, but sometimes looks can be deceiving, right? Boris #17 has arrived!


----------



## grannyfabulous4

DonnieK, I love little Blue Boy. He is so sweet LOOKING at least! Maxwell will love him. I am hoping to get mine done today, but have to take time out to make dog food first. My avatar gets very demanding when it is chow time! Better quit checking out all these bunnies and get busy!


----------



## DonnieK

grannyfabulous4 said:


> DonnieK, I love little Blue Boy. He is so sweet LOOKING at least! Maxwell will love him. I am hoping to get mine done today, but have to take time out to make dog food first. My avatar gets very demanding when it is chow time! Better quit checking out all these bunnies and get busy!


I know all about those Diva Dogs as my Miss Evie will only eat treats sent to her from the UK by a special friend. She only eats homemade dog foods and is as spoiled and bratty as that Blue Boy Brat I just posted! LOL


----------



## DonnieK

MzBarnz said:


> What a sweet little Blue Boy! He doesn't LOOK like he's a rascal, but sometimes looks can be deceiving, right? Boris #17 has arrived!


Yes, looks can be deceiving, just look at my Avatar, don't I look just like a sweet loving old woman with nothing but peace and calm coming from me? Like they say "Looks can be deceiving" LOL


----------



## DonnieK

tintin63 said:


> Ah Blue Boy is a gem we don't believe he could be so naughty, hope he doesn't teach Maxwell any naughty tricks. Lovely big bunny :thumbup: :thumbup:


I fear that between this bratty bunny and Maxwell's bratty daddy the poor little boy does not have a chance unless they just let me have him to teach him calm and peaceful living. LOL (And, of course, how to play practical jokes on his daddy and mommy)


----------



## Grandma Jo

DonnieK, Blue Boy is adorable. Maxwell is a lucky little boy to receive such a cute little bunny from his grandma. The ears turned out very cute even though they gave you tons of trouble. When are you going to post another picture of Maxwell. He must be getting to be a big boy now. Love you Donnie, keep on knitting. You do a wonderful job and are a exceptional lady.


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> What a darling!! She looks so soft and squishy! What type of yarn did you use? Adorable!!!! Wait... took a second look. Pipsqueak, right? I'm making one in Aqua and I'm hoping there's enough yarn in that big skein I have because it's discontinued.


What a cute, shy Bunny! Love the yarn and colour choice!


----------



## blackat99

DonnieK said:


> Okay, my Bratty Blue Boris Bunny is complete and driving me crazy to post pictures of himself. He wanted to use my camera and make his own selfies but I refused that request! My camera is very precious to me and if he gets mad he just might throw it or something. Now, if I can figure out how to post the picture I can put him in a basket with his eggs full of coins and cheerio treats for Maxwell and get him ready for his Easter journey and don't you just love this color of yarn?? I love working with it too! Thanks to my benefactor......you know who you are!


Bratty blue is so cheeky, DonnieK! I love your story and you have done a great Job.
Lovely photos with the Easter eggs and Maxwell is a lucky boy to be receiving him!


----------



## chris kelly

Dineke said:


> Ha ha thanks for that Chris, I was going to call him Thumper, not very original but I always loved Thumper, if you can come up with something else please let me know lol, I'm not good at names


I think he should be called Lord Thumper of Dineke. Lol.


----------



## chris kelly

Lee-Ann said:


> Popsicle wants out again today. I keep telling him no, -30°C is to cold for little bunnies. So now he is sitting on the kitchen table waiting for the carrot I promised him.


I hope you haven't got a cat-flap in your door, or he'll creep through that to join the dog in a flash. We all know how fast Bunnies are. I hope he got his carrot.


----------



## chris kelly

slc25336 said:


> Hi folks, I don't have a name yet and I'm sure not perfect since my mom is kind of a novice at bunnies but she loves me so much that I don't mind that I have a few oddities. She hasn't named me yet since I am going to a 6 year old girl who Mom assures me will love me just like she does.


Awww what a pretty little Boris. I love that colour. I've noticed we have a ot of 'pinky' girls here. I love all the different shades. She is so pretty and will be adored. Let us know what her name will be. Lvely work.


----------



## chris kelly

DonnieK said:


> Okay, my Bratty Blue Boris Bunny is complete and driving me crazy to post pictures of himself. He wanted to use my camera and make his own selfies but I refused that request! My camera is very precious to me and if he gets mad he just might throw it or something. Now, if I can figure out how to post the picture I can put him in a basket with his eggs full of coins and cheerio treats for Maxwell and get him ready for his Easter journey and don't you just love this color of yarn?? I love working with it too! Thanks to my benefactor......you know who you are!


Awwww Donnie, Blue is adorable. Now look at that cute little face... I think you've been telling us fibs because there isn't one incy wincy bit of naughtiness in that little cutie. I can see it now, total innocence, just like Mimi-me Maxwell. I do believe we share the same benefactor.  :wink: :lol:


----------



## lafranciskar

Lee-Ann said:


> Here's my bunny. No name yet. Should call him Popcicle. He wanted outside so bad and wouldn't believe me when I said it was to cold. I finally let him out and he turned around and wanted in immediately! Just like a little kid.


I missed this guy before. Popsicle fits him perfectly! He's an adorable bunny.


----------



## Wyldeflower

All the bunnies so far are adorable, though a bit mischievous.

I am working on another Boris, and, after having SEVERAL restarts, I am finally working on the body. This is in an unknown eyelash, a soft brown, very soft and easy to work with. The only info I have is mill ends from Turkey. 

Since I never told you about Earl, here goes...he is made in worsted on US size 4 needles. I have been fighting a severe cold and bronchitis, so was very pleased he didn't give me any trouble. He told me his name--said since he's grey...and you know he even told me he is a lop--before I made the ears. I think he was anticipating himself more than I was.

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. He really is adorable. My dh took him to bed with him the first night.

Anyway, I can't wait to see all the bunnies on the Bunny Hop.


----------



## NanaMc

Is it to late to join in?


----------



## samdog13

goldiebaco said:


> Another question. I have just completed the left leg.
> 
> Cast on	8 stitches,	break	off yarn and	leave	this	leg	on	your	left	needle,	right	side
> facing	=	38	stitches.
> 
> how do you secure the yarn that you cut off after the 8 c/o?


I leave a fairly long tail, thread it through a yarn needle and secure it to the fabric. Then when you knit the 2d leg, and join it to the other when you start the body, you will have a good length for seaming.


----------



## goldiebaco

Cast on	8 stitches,	break	off yarn and	leave	this	leg	on	your	left	needle,	right	side	
facing	=	38	stitches.

how do you secure the yarn that you cut off after the 8 c/o?


I leave a fairly long tail, thread it through a yarn needle and secure it to the fabric. Then when you knit the 2d leg, and join it to the other when you start the body, you will have a good length for seaming.
On this question-----

When the 2nd leg is completed to which edge does the 8 c/o's from the first leg join? The edge with the 4 c/o's or the edge that has no cast on. I made a mistake but I can fix it if I know what edges go together.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

NanaMc said:


> Is it to late to join in?


Never too late. Welcome to the Bunny Fun!


----------



## laurie4

NanaMc said:


> Is it to late to join in?


its never too late to make one of Pat's rabbits or other animals lol, I am just finishing my second leg good luck


----------



## MzBarnz

Absolutely not! Welcome to the workshop! When you've made your Boris and post his pic, please do me a favor and pm me so I can be sure to add him to our upcoming Bunny Hop! parade where I will be putting all of the bunnies in one thread. Looking forward to seeing your Boris the Bunny!


NanaMc said:


> Is it to late to join in?


----------



## Dineke

DonnieK said:


> Okay, my Bratty Blue Boris Bunny is complete and driving me crazy to post pictures of himself. He wanted to use my camera and make his own selfies but I refused that request! My camera is very precious to me and if he gets mad he just might throw it or something. Now, if I can figure out how to post the picture I can put him in a basket with his eggs full of coins and cheerio treats for Maxwell and get him ready for his Easter journey and don't you just love this color of yarn?? I love working with it too! Thanks to my benefactor......you know who you are!


He is beautiful, really love the color, he is going to make someone very very happy, and really doesn't look like a brat lol


----------



## Gypsycream

Wyldeflower said:


> All the bunnies so far are adorable, though a bit mischievous.
> 
> I am working on another Boris, and, after having SEVERAL restarts, I am finally working on the body. This is in an unknown eyelash, a soft brown, very soft and easy to work with. The only info I have is mill ends from Turkey.
> 
> Since I never told you about Earl, here goes...he is made in worsted on US size 4 needles. I have been fighting a severe cold and bronchitis, so was very pleased he didn't give me any trouble. He told me his name--said since he's grey...and you know he even told me he is a lop--before I made the ears. I think he was anticipating himself more than I was.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind comments. He really is adorable. My dh took him to bed with him the first night.
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait to see all the bunnies on the Bunny Hop.


So sorry to hear you have been poorly, I hope you are feeling better now or will soon.

Earl is really lovely so can't wait to see what the furry one will be like. Turkey really do make the best eyelash don't they??

Looking forwards to seeing your second bunny


----------



## Gypsycream

NanaMc said:


> Is it to late to join in?


No of course not! Even if the workshop closes, you can always pm me any problems and MzBarnz will include your bunny in the Bunny thread


----------



## KJKnitCro

My bunny really wants to be born, but I've run out of eyelash. Fourteen yards is not enough to knit an arm, I found out. It got me to the elbow, but no further. I've spent a day hunting on line, and found it in two places. Our dollar is not worth much right now on the USA market, so the price of one ball is quite high. I'm using Lion brand Fun Fur in taupe colour. Maybe I'm just being obstinate, but I'm still holding out. My bunny may need to be born handicapped. I've been thinking about how to create a prosthesis for the forearm, and then attach a hand. The other option that just came to mind now is to PUT HIS ARM IN A CAST! How about that solution? Then he could really have a "story", and end up comforting little children in the cast room of the hospital! Any thoughts?


----------



## marywallis

Pretty neat idea, just use white worsted. Crossstitch a name or two on it


----------



## Gypsycream

KJKnitCro said:


> My bunny really wants to be born, but I've run out of eyelash. Fourteen yards is not enough to knit an arm, I found out. It got me to the elbow, but no further. I've spent a day hunting on line, and found it in two places. Our dollar is not worth much right now on the USA market, so the price of one ball is quite high. I'm using Lion brand Fun Fur in taupe colour. Maybe I'm just being obstinate, but I'm still holding out. My bunny may need to be born handicapped. I've been thinking about how to create a prosthesis for the forearm, and then attach a hand. The other option that just came to mind now is to PUT HIS ARM IN A CAST! How about that solution? Then he could really have a "story", and end up comforting little children in the cast room of the hospital! Any thoughts?


Oh dear what a shame but I like your solution lol! How about trying to put an "advert" in the classified section of KP to see if someone may have an odd half a ball they could part with.


----------



## chris kelly

KJKnitCro said:


> My bunny really wants to be born, but I've run out of eyelash. Fourteen yards is not enough to knit an arm, I found out. It got me to the elbow, but no further. I've spent a day hunting on line, and found it in two places. Our dollar is not worth much right now on the USA market, so the price of one ball is quite high. I'm using Lion brand Fun Fur in taupe colour. Maybe I'm just being obstinate, but I'm still holding out. My bunny may need to be born handicapped. I've been thinking about how to create a prosthesis for the forearm, and then attach a hand. The other option that just came to mind now is to PUT HIS ARM IN A CAST! How about that solution? Then he could really have a "story", and end up comforting little children in the cast room of the hospital! Any thoughts?


Haha. I love that idea. Pop a bandage on one of his ears and he's fit for any poorly child. donate him to one of your local ambulances. They deal with childhood accidents all the time. Write a story to go with it. ''The Bunny who fell out of the tree!.'' ''Why did the Bunny want to cross the road?'' Now you've got me at it. Lol. ''The Bunny, whose Tummy was too fat for the Warren.'' '' Don't hang a Bunny from a washing line!!''


----------



## grannyfabulous4

KJKnitCro said:


> My bunny really wants to be born, but I've run out of eyelash. Fourteen yards is not enough to knit an arm, I found out. It got me to the elbow, but no further. I've spent a day hunting on line, and found it in two places. Our dollar is not worth much right now on the USA market, so the price of one ball is quite high. I'm using Lion brand Fun Fur in taupe colour. Maybe I'm just being obstinate, but I'm still holding out. My bunny may need to be born handicapped. I've been thinking about how to create a prosthesis for the forearm, and then attach a hand. The other option that just came to mind now is to PUT HIS ARM IN A CAST! How about that solution? Then he could really have a "story", and end up comforting little children in the cast room of the hospital! Any thoughts?


Do you have a color name/number. I have some fun fur that is more of a tan than taupe, and might have some odds and ends of other colors, or maybe someone else here on the bunny thread would have some.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Grannyfabulous4, it is Lion Brand Fun Fur in Taupe, # 320-127. I'm thinking that 127 is the colour number. Thanks for looking!


----------



## grannyfabulous4

I have my "furry" yarns all in a basket close by, so took a quick look. Not what you are looking for-sorry. I am going to JoAnn's today for eyes for my bunny and could look for some and send it to you.


----------



## samdog13

Goldiebaco. This is how I read the directions: 

Do not take the left leg off the needles when you are done. Keep that left leg on the needles when you start to knit the right leg. After creating the right leg paw with Yarn B, join Yarn A to continue creating the right leg,. At the end, the directions say:

"purl 6 (purl 2 together) x 4, purl 16 = 26 stitches, Both legs will be on the needles. Cast on 4 stitches at the beginning of the next row (of the right leg and knit ACROSS BOTH LEGS (meaning that you will be starting the body using both legs (including the cast on stitches) = 68 stitches. Then you start making the body. The directions were precisely right to join up the legs and start the body. I am a first time toy maker. I hope this is clear. Gypsycream and other wise bunny makers, can you clarify further?


----------



## Gypsycream

samdog13 said:


> Goldiebaco. This is how I read the directions:
> 
> Do not take the left leg off the needles when you are done. Keep that left leg on the needles when you start to knit the right leg. After creating the right leg paw with Yarn B, join Yarn A to continue creating the right leg,. At the end, the directions say:
> 
> "purl 6 (purl 2 together) x 4, purl 16 = 26 stitches, Both legs will be on the needles. Cast on 4 stitches at the beginning of the next row (of the right leg and knit ACROSS BOTH LEGS (meaning that you will be starting the body using both legs (including the cast on stitches) = 68 stitches. Then you start making the body. The directions were precisely right to join up the legs and start the body. I am a first time toy maker. I hope this is clear. Gypsycream and other wise bunny makers, can you clarify further?


Sorry but I think you've gotten confused somewhere. The Purl 6 (purl 2 together) x 4, purl 16 = 26 stitches are part of the foot shaping.

You need to get past that part, work the 26 rows. this is when both legs will be on the same needle. Now you have joined both the legs together you will continue with the body.


----------



## goldiebaco

samdog13 Gypsycream,
thank you both for your help. Now that I have stepped away from the work I think I have it figured out.
when I completed the 1st leg I put the work on a separate needle to hold it. Am I correct that I would finish the Right leg by casting on 4, knit across, pick up the left leg at the cast on 4 side and continue knitting across ending with the c/o 8 of the left leg.
If this is incorrect, then I could add another row to the right leg picking up the left leg at the c/o 8 stitches.
This would make the join on the wrong side, but since I'm knitting all the Yarn A (lace) sides , would it make a difference?


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> samdog13 Gypsycream,
> thank you both for your help. Now that I have stepped away from the work I think I have it figured out.
> when I completed the 1st leg I put the work on a separate needle to hold it. Am I correct that I would finish the Right leg by casting on 4, knit across, pick up the left leg at the cast on 4 side and continue knitting across ending with the c/o 8 of the left leg.
> If this is incorrect, then I could add another row to the right leg picking up the left leg at the c/o 8 stitches.
> This would make the join on the wrong side, but since I'm knitting all the Yarn A (lace) sides , would it make a difference?


This is why I don't put the legs onto stitch holders lol! I always get confused.

The first leg should be on the left needle, right side facing you, toes pointing to the right. You should have cast on the 4 stitches to the left of that leg and the 8 stitches to the right on that leg.

Then the second leg will be on the left needle, right side facing you, toes pointing the the left. You then cast on the 4 stitches at the beginning of the row and knit across all the stitches, both legs and join the two together.

The toes are pointing towards each other.


----------



## goldiebaco

Gypsycream said:

The first leg should be on the left needle, right side facing you, toes pointing to the right. You should have cast on the 4 stitches to the left of that leg and the 8 stitches to the right on that leg.

Thanks, here is the problem, my 4 c/o are on the right side and the 8 c/o on the left.

So Sorry, this is exactly what you said not to do on the pattern. You asked us NOT to deviate because it will cause confusion. Well I did. Now how do I fix it.
If the toes do not face each other can this be fixed when I stuff them?

goldie


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> The first leg should be on the left needle, right side facing you, toes pointing to the right. You should have cast on the 4 stitches to the left of that leg and the 8 stitches to the right on that leg.
> 
> Thanks, here is the problem, my 4 c/o are on the right side and the 8 c/o on the left.
> 
> So Sorry, this is exactly what you said not to do on the pattern. You asked us NOT to deviate because it will cause confusion. Well I did. Now how do I fix it.
> If the toes do not face each other can this be fixed when I stuff them?
> 
> goldie


I'm afraid not, the feet will be pointing outwards


----------



## goldiebaco

KJKnitCro

I really like your idea of the cast,

goldie


----------



## goldiebaco

Thanks, I think I have a solution
take 4 of the 8 c/o's off on the left edge.
add 4 c/o to the right side.

as you have said lace yarn is very forgiving.


----------



## samdog13

Goldiebaco, sorry, but if I were you (and I have been there) I would rip back on your left leg to the place before you cast on the extra stitiches, and redo the leg in accord with Pat's pattern exactly, then keeing the left leg on the needles, start your right leg again. If you follow the pattern exactly, you will end up with legs in the correct position to join up for the body. Sad but true. Pat has a wonderful pattern and precise directions for me, a novice toy maker. Pat, I am on the arms now and cannot wait to put everything together. Beachy Bunny is being created! Goldiebaco, please persevere and you will have a fab bunny at the end.


----------



## Gypsycream

samdog13 said:


> Goldiebaco, sorry, but if I were you (and I have been there) I would rip back on your left leg to the place before you cast on the extra stitiches, and redo the leg in accord with Pat's pattern exactly, then keeing the left leg on the needles, start your right leg again. If you follow the pattern exactly, you will end up with legs in the correct position to join up for the body. Sad but true. Pat has a wonderful pattern and precise directions for me, a novice toy maker. Pat, I am on the arms now and cannot wait to put everything together. Beachy Bunny is being created! Goldiebaco, please persevere and you will have a fab bunny at the end.


I was wondering how you were getting on


----------



## goldiebaco

Will do, 

Gypsycream, would this be your recommendation also?

If yes, then I will do it, won't be the first time I have started over after so many stitches.

goldie


----------



## MzBarnz

(We only need 3 more Boris the Bunnies and I can start the Bunny Hop! thread! This is so exciting!!!)


----------



## bevmckay

I'm late but I'm in!!


----------



## KJKnitCro

grannyfabulous4 said:


> I have my "furry" yarns all in a basket close by, so took a quick look. Not what you are looking for-sorry. I am going to JoAnn's today for eyes for my bunny and could look for some and send it to you.


Sorry, I've been out for a few hours, celebrating our daughter's Birthday. If I am not too late for your generous offer, please look and purchase a ball for me. We can PM later. Thanks. If I'm too late, DON'T STRESS!!


----------



## joyceann

Well, my Boris is going to look .....well....not sure. I bought 2 skeins of angel hair by Purl Essence. It works up great. 2 skeins equals 240 yds. Or 200 grams. But.....yep you guessed it ...not enough yarn. I have 1ear and 2 arms left to knit. The snow is coming down hard here and I have a terrible cold. It's 40 minutes to town to buy more yarn. Husband says you get better first then I will take you to get yarn. Argggggg! Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. 
Joyce


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> Will do,
> 
> Gypsycream, would this be your recommendation also?
> 
> If yes, then I will do it, won't be the first time I have started over after so many stitches.
> 
> goldie


I think the way you thought to do it by changing the extra cast on stitches will work. Just make sure those toes are pointing towards each other and you have both the right sides together or the wrong sides together on the one needle


----------



## KJKnitCro

joyceann said:


> Well, my Boris is going to look .....well....not sure. I bought 2 skeins of angel hair by Purl Essence. It works up great. 2 skeins equals 240 yds. Or 200 grams. But.....yep you guessed it ...not enough yarn. I have 1ear and 2 arms left to knit. The snow is coming down hard here and I have a terrible cold. It's 40 minutes to town to buy more yarn. Husband says you get better first then I will take you to get yarn. Argggggg! Thanks for letting me get that off my chest.
> Joyce


I know all too well what that feels like. Your hubby is right, though! Please do get well. Our bunnies will wait, even if the "Moms" are restless. (At least that is how I feel between knitting projects!)


----------



## Gypsycream

joyceann said:


> Well, my Boris is going to look .....well....not sure. I bought 2 skeins of angel hair by Purl Essence. It works up great. 2 skeins equals 240 yds. Or 200 grams. But.....yep you guessed it ...not enough yarn. I have 1ear and 2 arms left to knit. The snow is coming down hard here and I have a terrible cold. It's 40 minutes to town to buy more yarn. Husband says you get better first then I will take you to get yarn. Argggggg! Thanks for letting me get that off my chest.
> Joyce


Aww you are a 100 yards short, what a pity. But do as your husband says and get better before venturing out in the cold and snow. (or give him the ball band, smile sweetly and ask him to go lol!!)


----------



## joyceann

Went to my stash....found some pipsqueak ....I will start another one!
Ha! I will not be defeated. Or at least I will start after a nap?
Joyce


----------



## Gypsycream

joyceann said:


> Went to my stash....found some pipsqueak ....I will start another one!
> Ha! I will not be defeated. Or at least I will start after a nap?
> Joyce


Good for you


----------



## kittys punkin

I am not as fast as many of you but I will get my bunny done. I have just started on the body.I love all of the bunnies that have been posted already. Every single one of them are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Crafty Linda

DonnieK said:


> Okay, my Bratty Blue Boris Bunny is complete and driving me crazy to post pictures of himself. He wanted to use my camera and make his own selfies but I refused that request! My camera is very precious to me and if he gets mad he just might throw it or something. Now, if I can figure out how to post the picture I can put him in a basket with his eggs full of coins and cheerio treats for Maxwell and get him ready for his Easter journey and don't you just love this color of yarn?? I love working with it too! Thanks to my benefactor......you know who you are!


He is gorgeous linda


----------



## LoraJ

I'm so glad this topic has come up. I'm a late starter, but after I finished the first leg I couldn't understand that it would just "wait on that left needle until the second leg was "born".



Gypsycream said:


> This is why I don't put the legs onto stitch holders lol! I always get confused.
> 
> The first leg should be on the left needle, right side facing you, toes pointing to the right. You should have cast on the 4 stitches to the left of that leg and the 8 stitches to the right on that leg.
> 
> Then the second leg will be on the left needle, right side facing you, toes pointing the the left. You then cast on the 4 stitches at the beginning of the row and knit across all the stitches, both legs and join the two together.
> 
> The toes are pointing towards each other.


----------



## LindaM

DonnieK said:


> Okay, my Bratty Blue Boris Bunny is complete and driving me crazy to post pictures of himself. He wanted to use my camera and make his own selfies but I refused that request! My camera is very precious to me and if he gets mad he just might throw it or something. Now, if I can figure out how to post the picture I can put him in a basket with his eggs full of coins and cheerio treats for Maxwell and get him ready for his Easter journey and don't you just love this color of yarn?? I love working with it too! Thanks to my benefactor......you know who you are!


Oh Donnie... your Bratty Blue is not bratty at all in fact he is so sweet looking...love what you did with one ear up and the other one down.. so cute. He truly is so cute. You did a beautiful job on your Bratty Blue Boris.


----------



## LindaM

slc25336 said:


> Hi folks, I don't have a name yet and I'm sure not perfect since my mom is kind of a novice at bunnies but she loves me so much that I don't mind that I have a few oddities. She hasn't named me yet since I am going to a 6 year old girl who Mom assures me will love me just like she does.


Well, you are adorable even if you don't have a name yet little one..but that won't last long as I know the little recipient who gets you will name you real quick too. You look so cuddly and sweet and shy all at once. Your mommy did a really fantastic job in creating you also. Welcome to the world little one. We are so happy that you have joined us.


----------



## litprincesstwo

Not much happening in the birthing of my bunnies. My friend Arthur Itis has been visitng way to much this week, So that has slowed me way down. I have finished 1 set of ears and will work on 1 this morning to complete another set. I've also been sewing up my Pinkie bear and the white Angel hair kitten. The yarn for the kitten is way to difficult for sewing I've been using Loops & Threads Craft Thread. My daughter had a big supply of it from making friendship bracelets. Using it double it works quite nicely for sewing up the kitten. Well my two real cats are into something so better go check with they've done. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## nab

I am in the process of putting my bunny together. Should have him done today or tomorrow. I can't wait to start another one. Thanks Pat. I am having a great time with this pattern. Do we get a hint of what is coming next?????


----------



## Gypsycream

litprincesstwo said:


> Not much happening in the birthing of my bunnies. My friend Arthur Itis has been visitng way to much this week, So that has slowed me way down. I have finished 1 set of ears and will work on 1 this morning to complete another set. I've also been sewing up my Pinkie bear and the white Angel hair kitten. The yarn for the kitten is way to difficult for sewing I've been using Loops & Threads Craft Thread. My daughter had a big supply of it from making friendship bracelets. Using it double it works quite nicely for sewing up the kitten. Well my two real cats are into something so better go check with they've done. Have a wonderful day!


No rush, sounds like you have your hands full with friends and critters


----------



## Gypsycream

nab said:


> I am in the process of putting my bunny together. Should have him done today or tomorrow. I can't wait to start another one. Thanks Pat. I am having a great time with this pattern. Do we get a hint of what is coming next?????


Can't wait Nab!! As for what's next, well something a bit smaller lol!


----------



## MzBarnz

Yay! Smaller! Finished my Pipsqueak Boris' body and head last night. Holy Smokes, he's big! LOL I've got my fingers crossed I'll have enough yarn as I don't think I'll be able to find more since it was a clearance item. I'm excited to finish him up and give this big guy a big hug! Lovely pattern, Pat. He really is a fun knit!


Gypsycream said:


> Can't wait Nab!! As for what's next, well something a bit smaller lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

MzBarnz said:


> Yay! Smaller! Finished my Pipsqueak Boris' body and head last night. Holy Smokes, he's big! LOL I've got my fingers crossed I'll have enough yarn as I don't think I'll be able to find more since it was a clearance item. I'm excited to finish him up and give this big guy a big hug! Lovely pattern, Pat. He really is a fun knit!


Can't wait to see this bunny Donna, big is good  fingers crossed you'll have enough yarn x


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> Can't wait Nab!! As for what's next, well something a bit smaller lol!


Haha, Awww Pat! I love the way you hint at something but have given them absolutely no idea of what it is. You get lovely things in small packages. I remember your diamond ring for your DH and I know your next project is gong to be a real treasure. I love secrets, and I can keep them.... most times. *Chuckle*.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Yay! Smaller! Finished my Pipsqueak Boris' body and head last night. Holy Smokes, he's big! LOL I've got my fingers crossed I'll have enough yarn as I don't think I'll be able to find more since it was a clearance item. I'm excited to finish him up and give this big guy a big hug! Lovely pattern, Pat. He really is a fun knit!


I can't wait to see this Bunny, Donna. Your work is always beautiful and Pipsqueak is so soft. I love it already.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

It has been so long since I added a picture to a workshop, can't remember how to do it!!!! Miss Pippi was born today.


----------



## tintin63

grannyfabulous4 said:


> It has been so long since I added a picture to a workshop, can't remember how to do it!!!! Miss Pippi was born today.


Ah Miss Pippi looks so cuddly :thumbup:


----------



## grannyfabulous4

tintin63 said:


> Ah Miss Pippi looks so cuddly :thumbup:


She is made from Pipsqueak, so is one "BIG" girl! She was a fun knit, and once I got some eyes, went pretty quick getting her finished. Thanks Pat for another fun pattern! I love when you do these Workshops, keeps me focused. Now I need to finish my Poppet!


----------



## Nowaycz

All knitting completed, now on to having him come alive ! I am hesitant on this sewing up And stuffing business . We will see soon enough if the birth goes well.


----------



## laurie4

what a beautiful bunny good job, I am amazed how all are turning out so georgeous


----------



## Linda C.

Nowaycz said:


> All knitting completed, now on to having him come alive ! I am hesitant on this sewing up And stuffing business . We will see soon enough if the birth goes well.


I'm right there with you...I have a little start on the sewing up, but am a little confused...the body has a seam up his back, I think. Is that right? I am waiting to get some white fluffy yarn for his tail, and just got an email that my eyes that I ordered have been shipped, so I will have to get in gear and get sewing up!


----------



## Maryannee

Miss Pippi is really precious. Beautifully made.
We must be getting close to the 20 needed for the bunny parade. I'm anxious to see them all in one place!


----------



## Dineke

grannyfabulous4 said:


> It has been so long since I added a picture to a workshop, can't remember how to do it!!!! Miss Pippi was born today.


She is just beautiful ! What a soft cuddly looking bunny, goodness all these bunnies are so cute. Well done


----------



## MzBarnz

How fabulous! Miss Pippi is gorgeous and I can tell she is one big bunny! I've got one on the needles and he's made with pipsqueak, too, so I know how big they are! Getting close to our 20 goal!


grannyfabulous4 said:


> It has been so long since I added a picture to a workshop, can't remember how to do it!!!! Miss Pippi was born today.


----------



## LindaM

grannyfabulous4 said:


> It has been so long since I added a picture to a workshop, can't remember how to do it!!!! Miss Pippi was born today.


Oh Look at her.. so nice and cuddly and a bit timid at the same time..Lovely bunny she is. Welcome to the world Miss Pippi... we are so glad to have you join us here. You are just a beautiful...make yourself at home here and go on and make new friends..


----------



## MzBarnz

Yes, Maryannee... Miss Pippi is #18!


Maryannee said:


> Miss Pippi is really precious. Beautifully made.
> We must be getting close to the 20 needed for the bunny parade. I'm anxious to see them all in one place!


----------



## chris kelly

Awwww Miss Pippi is adorable. I love that yarn. I think so many of those beautiful Boris Bunnies are soft-cuddly-new baby-snuggly Bunnies. Miss Pippi is one of those. 

Donna, I can't believe we are up to #18 already.... Pat only started this Workshop 12 days ago. Well done everyone.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Hi, Miss Pippi! Welcome here. Very shortly you will join all the others in the Bunny Hop. What fun you will have meeting everyone, and making friends.


----------



## Grandma Jo

Miss Pippi is adorable. You did a great job. I love her.


----------



## litprincesstwo

I'm confused regarding the arms for Boris.

*Purl 11, (purl 2 together) x2, purl 11 = 24 stitches
Knit 1, increase in next stitch, knit 20, increase in next stitch, knit 1= 26 stitches*

This next portion is the part I'm getting hung up on:

Repeat from * to * 8 more times (16 rows) or a total of 18 rows from *

If I'm understanding this I do the purl row 8 times and the knit row 8 times. which equals 16 rows. 

Is that correct?


----------



## DonnieK

I do love that Pipsqueak for making these bunnies! Have some just waiting, but first I must get on with my Smoothe Fur bunny. I must admit that I was far better at working with the blue eyelash as this yarn is much much softer and there are sprigs every where! He is definitely going to need a good brushing before he shows his face! It has been cold, dreary, icey, sleety, and just plain nasty so I have been spending time knitting and sleeping and trying to feel better. So, ya'll stay patient, I do have another one one the way for the bunny hop!!!!


----------



## DonnieK

She is just beautiful. I do love working with the Pipsqueak. Keep 'em coming and keep them all just as beautiful as this one is.


----------



## Gypsycream

Linda C. said:


> I'm right there with you...I have a little start on the sewing up, but am a little confused...the body has a seam up his back, I think. Is that right? I am waiting to get some white fluffy yarn for his tail, and just got an email that my eyes that I ordered have been shipped, so I will have to get in gear and get sewing up!


Yes the seam is at the back of the bunny. Then you sew around the inside leg seam. Then across the cast on edge of the foot, but be care you get that inside leg seam towards the middle of the foot or your bunny's feet will be pointing at a strange angle lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

litprincesstwo said:


> I'm confused regarding the arms for Boris.
> 
> *Purl 11, (purl 2 together) x2, purl 11 = 24 stitches
> Knit 1, increase in next stitch, knit 20, increase in next stitch, knit 1= 26 stitches*
> 
> This next portion is the part I'm getting hung up on:
> 
> Repeat from * to * 8 more times (16 rows) or a total of 18 rows from *
> 
> If I'm understanding this I do the purl row 8 times and the knit row 8 times. which equals 16 rows.
> 
> Is that correct?


And the first two rows which equals 18


----------



## Gypsycream

Nowaycz said:


> All knitting completed, now on to having him come alive ! I am hesitant on this sewing up And stuffing business . We will see soon enough if the birth goes well.


Deep breath, check the making up guide and dive in  Any questions please ask


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> It has been so long since I added a picture to a workshop, can't remember how to do it!!!! Miss Pippi was born today.


Miss Pippi is beautiful! What a fine bouncy bunny she is! Love pipsqueak, makes lovely critters and you've done a magnificent job


----------



## KJKnitCro

grannyfabulous4 said:


> ..... Miss Pippi was born today.


Isn't Miss Pippi just the sweetest bunny. So soft and cuddly. She is goin to make somebunny very happy!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Donnie, Blue Boy turned out very handsome after all the struggles you had with his ears. But I can't tell from such a distance what his attitude might be at the moment. You never know, Maxwell may just turn his heart around! I really love that colour of blue, Donnie. It knit up into a lovely bunny.


----------



## gapeach31781

I'm in and already have a question. I'm using pipsqueak yarn, do I knit with another strand of yarn, or by itself?


----------



## lpeni

I said I wasn't going to make this because of leaving for FL for a few weeks. I couldn't take it, I brought some yarn (Pipsqueak) with me and have my Boris all ready to sew together. I have a Grt Granddaughter here to give him or her to. Love Pipsqueak yarn.


----------



## lpeni

gapeach31781 said:


> I'm in and already have a question. I'm using pipsqueak yarn, do I knit with another strand of yarn, or by itself?


Just use your Pipsqueak, you don't need another yarn with it.


----------



## Vermontknitster

I'm in, got to get the pattern now.


----------



## tambirrer58

Here is my Boris.


----------



## Gypsycream

gapeach31781 said:


> I'm in and already have a question. I'm using pipsqueak yarn, do I knit with another strand of yarn, or by itself?


By itself. You will find its quite a thick yarn and knitting on 4US needles may hurt your hands, it does mine, so you may like to go up a needle size. Your bunny will be bigger and you will use a little more yarn but you won't have achy hands


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my Boris.


Can't see him


----------



## tambirrer58

Gypsycream said:


> Can't see him


Sorry. I was having technical difficulties. It wasn't attaching the photo. He's there now.


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Sorry. I was having technical difficulties. It wasn't attaching the photo. He's there now.


Nope  Don't "preview" just "send"


----------



## tambirrer58

Theres a few questions about sewing up I have wanted to ask..when u start and end your sewing, do you knot the yarn? And are you going thru both thicknesses? In the photo it looks like one side is caught thru one thread but the other side is thru two..if that makes sense. I always sew like I'm sewing two materials. Not sure if im doing it right.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my Boris.


Very cute bunny. I just love all the bunnies. One pattern, but so many different looks! I am going to make one out of fun fur now!


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Theres a few questions about sewing up I have wanted to ask..when u start and end your sewing, do you knot the yarn? And are you going thru both thicknesses? In the photo it looks like one side is caught thru one thread but the other side is thru two..if that makes sense. I always sew like I'm sewing two materials. Not sure if im doing it right.


If I'm starting a new thread then yes I do tie a knot and bury it on the wrong side. Normally I leave long tail cast on and cast off threads so don't very often have to add new threads.

Yes I do sew through the two thickness of fabric at one time. Sorry if the making up photos aren't very clear.


----------



## Gypsycream

tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my Boris.


Oh he's a beauty!!! what a lovely colour and the yarn looks so soft! Love that face, full of mischief lol! Well done!


----------



## tambirrer58

Ok. Thank you! Guess I'm on the right track with my sewing then.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Thanks everyone for your kind comments about Miss Pippi. My hands are still sore today, but I did use the size 4 needles on her. Now I want to make another out of eyelash yarn and I think it might just have to be purple!!! Just love all the "personalities" of the bunnies. I am betting on a Bunny Hop today!


----------



## MzBarnz

tambirrer... Clover is beautiful! Guess what? He's #19! Won't be long before the Bunny Hop! thread gets started! Then, as bunnies show up, I will add them to that thread. There is no limit as to how many will be hopping along!!! The more the merrier!!


----------



## MzBarnz

I can relate, grannyfabulous. I had to stop last night because that Pipsqueak makes your hands ache. But isn't it so worth it in the end? It makes GORGEOUS bunnies!


grannyfabulous4 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind comments about Miss Pippi. My hands are still sore today, but I did use the size 4 needles on her. Now I want to make another out of eyelash yarn and I think it might just have to be purple!!! Just love all the "personalities" of the bunnies. I am betting on a Bunny Hop today!


----------



## grannyfabulous4

MzBarnz said:


> I can relate, grannyfabulous. I had to stop last night because that Pipsqueak makes your hands ache. But isn't it so worth it in the end? It makes GORGEOUS bunnies!


 :thumbup:


----------



## nab

Beautiful bunnies.


----------



## jeruthie

is sirdar snowflake chunky close to using pipsqueak? I have a lot of from unstarted project. Want to make smooth bunny for infant.


----------



## Gypsycream

jeruthie said:


> is sirdar snowflake chunky close to using pipsqueak? I have a lot of from unstarted project. Want to make smooth bunny for infant.


Sirdar Snowflake chunky makes a lovely bunny. But go up a needle size to 4.5mm or you'll be knitting a hole in your finger lol!


----------



## Maryannee

Natasha and Boris have a new friend. Her name is Happy. She is knit with N.Y. Yarn Feather and Happy for the paws. The ears were a bit of a challenge but I like them.


----------



## CU Volunteer

Happy is Beautiful. Don't let him out or he may hop down here to Battle Creek to visit my bunny.


----------



## Maryannee

CU Volunteer said:


> Happy is Beautiful. Don't let him out or he may hop down here to Battle Creek to visit my bunny.


It's too cold to hop anywhere! And Thanks. Glad you like her.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Happy is so cute and fits right in with the rest of the family! They are all adorable.


----------



## atvoytas

Happy is so adorable! How the heck are you able to knit these up so quickly?!


----------



## chris kelly

Maryannee said:


> Natasha and Boris have a new friend. Her name is Happy. She is knit with N.Y. Yarn Feather and Happy for the paws. The ears were a bit of a challenge but I like them.


Awwww Maryannee, little Happy is gorgeous. You are so fast with knitting these Boris's. I've nearly finished my #3 Boris, so hopefully he'll get on the show next and play in the meadow with your 3. I wonder if he'll be #20 for the Bunny Run that MzBarnz is setting up. Lovely work. Well done.


----------



## lafranciskar

Everyone's Borise are coming out so cute. Love them all!


----------



## LindaM

tambirrer58 said:


> Here is my Boris.


Awww... isn't he cute.. You did a great job in your Boris...this is going to be some bunny hop with all these cute bunnies hopping around here.. Very well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaM

Maryannee said:


> Natasha and Boris have a new friend. Her name is Happy. She is knit with N.Y. Yarn Feather and Happy for the paws. The ears were a bit of a challenge but I like them.


Happy is just adorable.. welcome to the gang Happy.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Happy is darling! I am almost ready to finally start mine, almost. I am finishing a Need a Hug Bear for a baby shower the end of next month first.


----------



## MzBarnz

Ta da!!! We have Boris the Bunny #20!! Coming VERY soon... The Bunny Hop!!! Glad you are here, Happy! You a such a gorgeous bunny!!


----------



## Maryannee

atvoytas said:


> Happy is so adorable! How the heck are you able to knit these up so quickly?!


I knit, knit, knit...a lot. I'm retired and keep my hands busy. These little bunnies almost make themselves...a very quick knit...each one knits up faster than the previous one. I love to watch them come to life.


----------



## Bobglory

Jammie was just born this evening.

The yarn is Herscherers Department 77 Ainsley (100% polyester) in Dune for the main color, Straw for the tail. The contrasts are Loops and Threads Impeccable (100% acrylic) in Heather with Soft Rose for the nose.


Gigi


----------



## Maryannee

Sooo cute.


----------



## lafranciskar

Another cutie!


----------



## litprincesstwo

Love Jammie! Love the colors you used. Jammie looks to be a happy little bunny!


----------



## atvoytas

Here is my bunny. She doesn't have a name yet. I really wanted to make a white one but I didn't have enough so I went with this sparkly purple. I used I Love This Yarn neons for the rest. Her nose matches her tail well at least now I am not so intimidated to try out gypsycreams other patterns
My daughter just named her Lilium!


----------



## Katsch

Two more cuties added to the bunch.
I left the bear pieces to sew up later and started my bunny tonight.


----------



## Maryannee

atvoytas said:


> Here is my bunny. She doesn't have a name yet. I really wanted to make a white one but I didn't have enough so I went with this sparkly purple. I used I Love This Yarn neons for the rest. Her nose matches her tail well at least now I am not so intimidated to try out gypsycreams other patterns
> My daughter just named her Lilium!


I love your colorful bunny and such a lovely name, Lilium. Your daughters are beautiful like their mom and look very happy to have Lilium as a friend.


----------



## Dineke

Maryannee said:


> Natasha and Boris have a new friend. Her name is Happy. She is knit with N.Y. Yarn Feather and Happy for the paws. The ears were a bit of a challenge but I like them.


Just beautiful, such a soft color and very cuddly looking.


----------



## Maryannee

Katsch said:


> Two more cuties added to the bunch.
> I left the bear pieces to sew up later and started my bunny tonight.


You go girl! Love that yellow. I have a skein in my stash if you need more.


----------



## atvoytas

Maryannee said:


> I love your colorful bunny and such a lovely name, Lilium. Your daughters are beautiful like their mom and look very happy to have Lilium as a friend.


Awe thank you


----------



## Katsch

Maryannee said:


> You go girl! Love that yellow. I have a skein in my stash if you need more.


Thank you, I was able to find more and I think I have may have enough but sure appreciate the offer.


----------



## CU Volunteer

I love Lillium. So colorful Just what a young child loves I never would have thought of using all those wonderful neon colors.


----------



## litprincesstwo

I'm so happy tonight!! I fought the arms all weekend! Knitted and frogged knitted and frogged. Finally gave up and took the night off and didn't knit at work. I usually knit on my breaks and lunch hour. Sat down this evening and put my focus on one row at a time. checked it off when done, and then worked the next row. YEA!!! one arm is almost completed!


----------



## Wyldeflower

meet Minka.

This little bunny didn't cooperate much; I had to restart the legs SEVERAL times. And I ended up chasing the eyes across the floor multiple times.


----------



## MzBarnz

Minka is beautiful! Had to laugh about the eyes. Let's go to the Bunny Hop!


Wyldeflower said:


> meet Minka.
> 
> This little bunny didn't cooperate much; I had to restart the legs SEVERAL times. And I ended up chasing the eyes across the floor multiple times.


----------



## MzBarnz

The Bunny Hop! parade has begun! Check it out!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321483-1.html#6921084


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryannee said:


> Natasha and Boris have a new friend. Her name is Happy. She is knit with N.Y. Yarn Feather and Happy for the paws. The ears were a bit of a challenge but I like them.


Awww I do love Happy!! He's a little beauty


----------



## Gypsycream

Bobglory said:


> Jammie was just born this evening.
> 
> The yarn is Herscherers Department 77 Ainsley (100% polyester) in Dune for the main color, Straw for the tail. The contrasts are Loops and Threads Impeccable (100% acrylic) in Heather with Soft Rose for the nose.
> 
> Gigi


Jammie is so so sweet!! Love the yarn you used, looks so soft and his ears are perfectly placed. He's lovely!!


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> Here is my bunny. She doesn't have a name yet. I really wanted to make a white one but I didn't have enough so I went with this sparkly purple. I used I Love This Yarn neons for the rest. Her nose matches her tail well at least now I am not so intimidated to try out gypsycreams other patterns
> My daughter just named her Lilium!


Ah now is this the lady who asked me if she would be able to knit a bunny because she was new to knitting? And has she produced the most perfect bunny? Yes to both questions I think lol!

Your bunny is beautiful! Very artistic too and those beautiful little girls obviously think mummy is a very clever mummy 

Well done!


----------



## Gypsycream

Katsch said:


> Two more cuties added to the bunch.
> I left the bear pieces to sew up later and started my bunny tonight.


What a lovely colour! reminds me of a sunny day and couldn't we do with one just now lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

litprincesstwo said:


> I'm so happy tonight!! I fought the arms all weekend! Knitted and frogged knitted and frogged. Finally gave up and took the night off and didn't knit at work. I usually knit on my breaks and lunch hour. Sat down this evening and put my focus on one row at a time. checked it off when done, and then worked the next row. YEA!!! one arm is almost completed!


Have to confess that I have to focus when doing the arms too. I write down the rows and tick them off as I go lol! Pleased to hear you mastered them


----------



## Gypsycream

Wyldeflower said:


> meet Minka.
> 
> This little bunny didn't cooperate much; I had to restart the legs SEVERAL times. And I ended up chasing the eyes across the floor multiple times.


wow Minka is a beautiful red head!! Simply perfect!!


----------



## Wyldeflower

I so love seeing the bunnies. Every one is so perfect and so different. It is truly amazing how Pat's patterns work up so nicely with any type of yarn. Beautiful bunnies, every one.


----------



## tambirrer58

Happy is beautiful! Love your yarn choice. Looks so soft!


----------



## atvoytas

Gypsycream said:


> Ah now is this the lady who asked me if she would be able to knit a bunny because she was new to knitting? And has she produced the most perfect bunny? Yes to both questions I think lol!
> 
> Your bunny is beautiful! Very artistic too and those beautiful little girls obviously think mummy is a very clever mummy
> 
> Well done!


Lol yes that was I! I guess just looking at all the fabulous creations everyone would make with your patterns really intimidated me! Thank you thank you for such a wonderful pattern


----------



## atvoytas

CU Volunteer said:


> I love Lillium. So colorful Just what a young child loves I never would have thought of using all those wonderful neon colors.


Thank you  I was excited to use different colours at first. About 3/4 of the way through I started to get worried that maybe she wouldn't be liked at all. Then my 10 yr old finally got the nerve to ask what I was making because she loved how the colours looked. My 7 yr old would just linger and peek at my work (she reminds me of a kitten). After they both told me that they couldn't wait, I felt reassured that it would turn out ok. Yeah now they both want Lilium and keep bugging me to find out who is getting it :shock: I guess I should start working on another bunny! Lol


----------



## tintin63

Wow lots of new bunnies !   
They are all so good each with their own personalities. Well done everyone :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Wyldflower, Earl has a look that says "who me"? Love them both.
Or is the name Minka, the latest one. The one who made you chase down his eyes.


----------



## Katsch

Gypsycream said:


> What a lovely colour! reminds me of a sunny day and couldn't we do with one just now lol!


Thank you, I love the color too. I thought I would sew up the Need a Hug Bear and Boris the Bunny at the same time.


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Gigi, Jammie is so cute and he looks very pleading with those eyes. He's begging you to stay in your home. You've done a lovely job on him. Well done.


----------



## chris kelly

WOW! atvoytas, Lilium is amazing. I love the multi-colours. They work perfectly. She reminds me of a Bear my #1 daughter had when she was little. I think you might be starting a trend there, because she is a brilliant stash-buster. The sparkling yarn mixed with all the different solid yarns work perfectly so she is lovely. Well done.


----------



## chris kelly

Well done Kathy. I love that bright colour. I can't wait to see your finished Boris.


----------



## chris kelly

Awwww Wyldeflower, Minka is lovely. now you've got the pair they'll be mutiplying very quickly, so don't turn your back on them. Unless of course you want some cute babies. Brilliant work.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> The Bunny Hop! parade has begun! Check it out!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321483-1.html#6921084


Yeeeeaaaa, Thank you so much, Donna. This is going to be such fun, seeing the Boris Bunnies altogether without us popping in our comments. You are a darling. Thank you for all your hard work. x


----------



## Katsch

Donna,
The parade is wonderful!


----------



## chris kelly

Donna, my gorgeous friend, The Boris Bunny hop is brilliant. Can I just say here though, that there are a lot of comments following these wonderful photos even though you have already mentioned not to comment. I didn't want to put this message on the HOP because I would have then added to the messages. Heehee. Maybe your written word might help again.


----------



## amudaus

The parade is fantastic.I dont know when i will get my Bunny there,thought i would try a different place to get my eyes they seem to be taking for ever then i get a message saying they are out of stock.I am begining to loose the will.


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> The parade is fantastic.I dont know when i will get my Bunny there,thought i would try a different place to get my eyes they seem to be taking for ever then i get a message saying they are out of stock.I am begining to loose the will.


Oh dear Maureen, who did you try? I use http://www.e-crafts.co.uk/soft_toy.htm

Or:
http://www.mohairbearmakingsupplies.co.uk/index.php/products-listing/teddy-bear-eyes


----------



## laurie4

what a beautiful bunch of bunnies I am slow I have part of the body done I can only knit a bit at a time but will get there, meanwhile I will enjoy other people's work


----------



## Gypsycream

laurie4 said:


> what a beautiful bunch of bunnies I am slow I have part of the body done I can only knit a bit at a time but will get there, meanwhile I will enjoy other people's work


You take your time Laurie, it will be well worth the wait  I always think a project should be enjoyed and work at your own pace xx


----------



## laurie4

I have no choice but you should know me,when I make my animals I want to see them come alive, and this one is coming along so nicely just slowly lol thanks Pat


----------



## MzBarnz

Laurie, when your bunny gets finished, I will add him to the Bunny Hop! No worries and no hurry! Please be sure to let me know when you post your pic here so I don't miss him. Can't wait to see your Boris!!


Gypsycream said:


> You take your time Laurie, it will be well worth the wait  I always think a project should be enjoyed and work at your own pace xx


----------



## MzBarnz

chris kelly said:


> Donna, my gorgeous friend, The Boris Bunny hop is brilliant. Can I just say here though, that there are a lot of comments following these wonderful photos even though you have already mentioned not to comment. I didn't want to put this message on the HOP because I would have then added to the messages. Heehee. Maybe your written word might help again.


 :lol: ;-)


----------



## Cardelo

Lilium is wunnnnnnerful!! She looks so playful and ready for fun, no wonder your girls both want her. Your daughters are just as lovely as their Mother. I love your bright, different colors - what a fun knit for you. :thumbup:


----------



## atvoytas

chris kelly said:


> WOW! atvoytas, Lilium is amazing. I love the multi-colours. They work perfectly. She reminds me of a Bear my #1 daughter had when she was little. I think you might be starting a trend there, because she is a brilliant stash-buster. The sparkling yarn mixed with all the different solid yarns work perfectly so she is lovely. Well done.


Thank you


----------



## atvoytas

Cardelo said:


> Lilium is wunnnnnnerful!! She looks so playful and ready for fun, no wonder your girls both want her. Your daughters are just as lovely as their Mother. I love your bright, different colors - what a fun knit for you. :thumbup:


Thank you it was fun, except for the sewing. At least my 10 year old helped me sew a bit


----------



## tambirrer58

That's so special that your 10 yr old helped you sew!


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> Thank you it was fun, except for the sewing. At least my 10 year old helped me sew a bit


Well there you go then, you knit and your lovely daughters sew!


----------



## slc25336

I can't find the parade. It didn't come to me so I will go to it. Can someone tell me how to access it? thanks


----------



## tintin63

slc25336 said:


> I can't find the parade. It didn't come to me so I will go to it. Can someone tell me how to access it? thanks


Donna put the link up for us on page 50 here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321483-1.html#6921084


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> I can't find the parade. It didn't come to me so I will go to it. Can someone tell me how to access it? thanks


Here's the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321483-1.html


----------



## slc25336

Thank you for the link. Weren't they all wonderful. I have started number two and have just received the yarn for number three. They will be Easter presents for my 3 grandchildren. So excited about them. Can't thank Gypsy Cream enough.


----------



## atvoytas

Gypsycream said:


> Well there you go then, you knit and your lovely daughters sew!


Lol I didn't think of it until my daughter asked me if she could sew! I was like, " That's right you love sewing!"


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> Thank you for the link. Weren't they all wonderful. I have started number two and have just received the yarn for number three. They will be Easter presents for my 3 grandchildren. So excited about them. Can't thank Gypsy Cream enough.


Aww thank you!! Your grandchildren are going to so pleased with their special Easter Bunnies 

The standard of all the bunnies is so good, very professional, I'm thrilled


----------



## atvoytas

I have started on the second bunny and I have decided to use Bernat Boa. Now I am wondering what I was thinking o-O ?! For some reason new stitches keep appearing in almost every row!! I don't know where I am picking them up or where they are migrating from?! At least I haven't dropped any stitches (at least I don't think that I have). Please tell me that sewing this one will be easy...I can't even see any separation in rows!!!


----------



## Grandma Jo

atvoytas said:


> Here is my bunny. She doesn't have a name yet. I really wanted to make a white one but I didn't have enough so I went with this sparkly purple. I used I Love This Yarn neons for the rest. Her nose matches her tail well at least now I am not so intimidated to try out gypsycreams other patterns
> My daughter just named her Lilium!


Your bunny is just so cute. I love the bright colors and I laughed at the tail. Your daughters are pretty cute also and look so happy with Lilium. I think you should make some more of Gypsycream's patterns. They are all so fun to make.


----------



## EllenBowsher

Maryannee said:


> Natasha and Boris have a new friend. Her name is Happy. She is knit with N.Y. Yarn Feather and Happy for the paws. The ears were a bit of a challenge but I like them.


Your Happy is a very sweet and cute bunny. Again, you did a good job. Congrats.


----------



## litprincesstwo

atvoytas said:


> Thank you it was fun, except for the sewing. At least my 10 year old helped me sew a bit


Would you loan me your daughter? I've got a bear & a Kitten that need to be completed. I enjoy the knitting opart, but boy the hand sewing slows me down.


----------



## atvoytas

litprincesstwo said:


> Would you loan me your daughter? I've got a bear & a Kitten that need to be completed. I enjoy the knitting opart, but boy the hand sewing slows me down.


Lol if you lived closer she would gladly help! She definitely didn't pick up the love of sewing from me!


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> I have started on the second bunny and I have decided to use Bernat Boa. Now I am wondering what I was thinking o-O ?! For some reason new stitches keep appearing in almost every row!! I don't know where I am picking them up or where they are migrating from?! At least I haven't dropped any stitches (at least I don't think that I have). Please tell me that sewing this one will be easy...I can't even see any separation in rows!!!


Boa isn't for the faint hearted


----------



## Katsch

The body of the gigantic bunny is knit. Big guy!


----------



## Gypsycream

Katsch said:


> The body of the gigantic bunny is knit. Big guy!


Its hard to tell if he's going to be bigger than the average Boris lol! But then I remember how many yards per skein your yarn is, so guess he's going to be a big Boris!


----------



## Katsch

Gypsycream said:


> Its hard to tell if he's going to be bigger than the average Boris lol! But then I remember how many yards per skein your yarn is, so guess he's going to be a big Boris!


He measures just about 18" without the head and ears. Well I must try and sleep as it is almost 1:00am, goodnight.


----------



## litprincesstwo

litprincesstwo said:


> I haven't brushed mine, but the eyelash seems to be pretty equal on both sides. The first few rows I was worried but after a bit it appears all is fine.


Update on this bunny. Knitting is completed. Dreaded sewing should be next.


----------



## atvoytas

Katsch said:


> He measures just about 18" without the head and ears. Well I must try and sleep as it is almost 1:00am, goodnight.


Wow! What size needles are you using?


----------



## Gypsycream

litprincesstwo said:


> Update on this bunny. Knitting is completed. Dreaded sewing should be next.


Aww don't dread the sewing up! That's the best bit, watching your bunny come to life


----------



## Katsch

atvoytas said:


> Wow! What size needles are you using?


4 but I think it is the eyelash. The eyelash is bulky 6 weight. I also had to knit the purl rows and purl the knit rows to keep the furry part on the outside.
Hubs just kissed me goodbye and saw the yellow furry thing sitting there. His reaction was what the heck is that? Too funny. 
I told him they were his new pjs.


----------



## litprincesstwo

Katsch said:


> 4 but I think it is the eyelash. The eyelash is bulky 6 weight. I also had to knit the purl rows and purl the knit rows to keep the furry part on the outside.
> Hubs just kissed me goodbye and saw the yellow furry thing sitting there. His reaction was what the heck is that? Too funny.
> I told him they were his new pjs.


Thanks for the early morning giggles! I can just picture the reaction on his face!


----------



## litprincesstwo

Gypsycream said:


> Aww don't dread the sewing up! That's the best bit, watching your bunny come to life


Hand sewing is my least favorite thing to do, but watching our critters come to life makes it worth doing. An doing right. Guess that's why I take such a long time sewing them up. Still working on a bear and kitten, because I want them to look nice and neat.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Katsch said:


> 4 but I think it is the eyelash. The eyelash is bulky 6 weight. I also had to knit the purl rows and purl the knit rows to keep the furry part on the outside.
> Hubs just kissed me goodbye and saw the yellow furry thing sitting there. His reaction was what the heck is that? Too funny.
> I told him they were his new pjs.


Love it!!! I can imagine his look. My hubby just shakes his head when he sees "critters" coming to life! How is your toe doing? I am out of my boot and very little discomfort, so enjoying getting out and about easier. Can't wait to see your sunshine bunny!


----------



## Katsch

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Love it!!! I can imagine his look. My hubby just shakes his head when he sees "critters" coming to life! How is your toe doing? I am out of my boot and very little discomfort, so enjoying getting out and about easier. Can't wait to see your sunshine bunny!


Hi Granny,
Good for you being out of the boot. Glad you are healing well.
Mine should come off on Monday after he takes the pin out of my toe. I cannot wait to be rid of this cumbersome thing.
Hubs calls me Frankenstein.


----------



## atvoytas

Katsch said:


> 4 but I think it is the eyelash. The eyelash is bulky 6 weight. I also had to knit the purl rows and purl the knit rows to keep the furry part on the outside.
> Hubs just kissed me goodbye and saw the yellow furry thing sitting there. His reaction was what the heck is that? Too funny.
> I told him they were his new pjs.


LOL good one! Wow 6 weight on #4 needles? I never tried that before.


----------



## Katsch

One ear and one arm left to knit. Then to begin sewing this big boy. I will be naming my Boris, Daffsun. The color reminds me of one of my favorite flowers, Daffodils and the name of the color on the label is Sunburst. Right now laying out and unstuffed he measures a whopping 22".


----------



## laurie4

ohh I love the colour


----------



## Gypsycream

Katsch said:


> One ear and one arm left to knit. Then to begin sewing this big boy. I will be naming my Boris, Daffsun. The color reminds me of one of my favorite flowers, Daffodils and the name of the color on the label is Sunburst. Right now laying out and unstuffed he measures a whopping 22".


He's going to be beautiful, big but beautiful!! Can hardly wait


----------



## grannyfabulous4

I can't wait to see him!


----------



## lafranciskar

Katsch said:


> One ear and one arm left to knit. Then to begin sewing this big boy. I will be naming my Boris, Daffsun. The color reminds me of one of my favorite flowers, Daffodils and the name of the color on the label is Sunburst. Right now laying out and unstuffed he measures a whopping 22".


When I first saw the color you got it made me think of daffodils too. He's going to be a gorgeous big bunny!


----------



## Katsch

Thanks everyone! I am excited to see his face. I purchased brown for the eyes and I am thinking grey for nose and mouth.


----------



## Gypsycream

Katsch said:


> Thanks everyone! I am excited to see his face. I purchased brown for the eyes and I am thinking grey for nose and mouth.


Sounds good to me


----------



## Cardelo

Katsch said:


> Thanks everyone! I am excited to see his face. I purchased brown for the eyes and I am thinking grey for nose and mouth.


He's going to be wunnerful. I can't wait to see him completed too.

I ordered eyes and there was a delay with all the weather getting them to me. The tracking now says they should be here Saturday. I'm anxious to get mine completed so I can start another one. :thumbup:


----------



## deborah337

Here's my Boris, not very cute, but I don't have any eyelash yarn right now, and we have 8" of snow on the ground right now.


----------



## Gypsycream

deborah337 said:


> Here's my Boris, not very cute, but I don't have any eyelash yarn right now, and we have 8" of snow on the ground right now.


Aww don't say he's not cute when he's a lovely sweet bunny! He looks really soft and loving in that yarn, just right for a good cuddle.

Hope your snow clears soon, you must be getting cabin fever!!


----------



## MzBarnz

deborah... what's not cute about him??? I think he looks perfect! Did you use Pipsqueak? I've finished mine made from that yarn, I just have to get a pic of him. I'll take your bunny over to the Bunny Hop! parade right now!


deborah337 said:


> Here's my Boris, not very cute, but I don't have any eyelash yarn right now, and we have 8" of snow on the ground right now.


----------



## Katsch

Deborah,
I love your Boris. I think that yarn makes a perfect cuddly bunny. Well done, love the brown with the pink.


----------



## EllenBowsher

deborah337 said:


> Here's my Boris, not very cute, but I don't have any eyelash yarn right now, and we have 8" of snow on the ground right now.


He is very cute and looks so cuddly.
So, you did get the snow then. I am in Ohio but haven't checked the weather yet this morning. My 8 yr old granddaughter (today is her birthday) is in Greenville SC and wishing for snow to get a snow day from school. We have been plummeted this year. I have a 5 ft snow bank near my front door. Enough already :roll:


----------



## Gypsycream

EllenBowsher said:


> He is very cute and looks so cuddly.
> So, you did get the snow then. I am in Ohio but haven't checked the weather yet this morning. My 8 yr old granddaughter (today is her birthday) is in Greenville SC and wishing for snow to get a snow day from school. We have been plummeted this year. I have a 5 ft snow bank near my front door. Enough already :roll:


Happy birthday to your granddaughter! Just can't imagine that much snow! If we get an inch in the UK the whole place comes to a standstill lol!Hope you get a thaw soon


----------



## grannyfabulous4

I like your Boris! I used Pipsqueak also and love the softness of that yarn. When my GD saw it, she said it was the cutest bunny she had ever seen, so guess who it belongs to now. He will be so loved!


----------



## chris kelly

deborah337 said:


> Here's my Boris, not very cute, but I don't have any eyelash yarn right now, and we have 8" of snow on the ground right now.


Oh my goodness Deborah, how can you say he's not cute. he's adorable. I hope you haven't said that in front of him. Now take your words back, give him a cuddle and tell him you love him. RIGHT NOW!!! *Chuckle*


----------



## Anne Patton

I think he is really cute, soft and cuddly. He looks a little sad, because you hurt his feelings when you said he wasn't cute.


----------



## MzBarnz

Seems Pipsqueak is a favorite for US bunnies. It's hard on the hands, but so worth it when the Borises come to life. Makes a wonderful, soft, squishy bunny, doesn't it?


grannyfabulous4 said:


> I like your Boris! I used Pipsqueak also and love the softness of that yarn. When my GD saw it, she said it was the cutest bunny she had ever seen, so guess who it belongs to now. He will be so loved!


----------



## CU Volunteer

That bunny is absolute gorgeous. or should I say handsome


----------



## deborah337

Here's my backyard


----------



## EllenBowsher

Gypsycream said:


> Happy birthday to your granddaughter! Just can't imagine that much snow! If we get an inch in the UK the whole place comes to a standstill lol!Hope you get a thaw soon


I just wished Sarah a Happy Birthday, from you and me. She got her day off school...only 2 inches of snow. This is the granddaughter I made most of my critters for.


----------



## EllenBowsher

deborah337 said:


> Here's my backyard


Looks beautiful. Do I see the sun trying to come out in the background? Hopefully it won't stick around too long.


----------



## goldiebaco

Ditto, I think he is precious and cuddly
Good Job


----------



## deborah337

EllenBowsher said:


> Looks beautiful. Do I see the sun trying to come out in the background? Hopefully it won't stick around too long.


Yes,the sun is trying to come out. The roads are clearing some It's going to be 6th degrees on Tuesday!


----------



## Gypsycream

deborah337 said:


> Here's my backyard


Yikes!! the US would be closed now if that was here lol!


----------



## lafranciskar

Deborah your bunny looks so soft and cuddly. Pipsqueak does make great huggable. He's a sweet bunny.


----------



## deborah337

Thank you,I want to make a fuzzy one next.


----------



## Maryannee

Katsch said:


> Deborah,
> I love your Boris. I think that yarn makes a perfect cuddly bunny. Well done, love the brown with the pink.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz

Here's Bentley! I tried to change his name, but he wouldn't have it. Bentley is knitted with Pipsqueak yarn, color Silly Sea, 8.8 oz. (the big skein). I was pretty worried I wouldn't have enough, but I did end up having a little left over. And because I was worried about the yardage, I went ahead an used the size 4 needles and boy, was it hard on the hands! LOL But, I really like the way he turned out. Thank you, Gypsycream, for another wonderful design! You rock!


----------



## CU Volunteer

MzBarnz said:


> Here's Bentley! I tried to change his name, but he wouldn't have it. Bentley is knitted with Pipsqueak yarn, color Silly Sea, 8.8 oz. (the big skein). I was pretty worried I wouldn't have enough, but I did end up having a little left over. And because I was worried about the yardage, I went ahead an used the size 4 needles and boy, was it hard on the hands! LOL But, I really like the way he turned out. Thank you, Gypsycream, for another wonderful design! You rock!


I think I will use Pipsqueak next and maybe I can get a boy bunny


----------



## Gypsycream

These two remind me of Rowan and Poppy lol! Big brother, little sister. How delightful they both are and you can tell they are family can't you??

Beautiful bunnies Donna, stunning


----------



## Cardelo

Deborah your bunny is CUTE, CUTE, CUTE and looks so snugly!

MzBarnz....I LOVE Bentley and his sister.

Pipsqueak question - would you use size 6 needle or even a 7? I tried to start my bunny with pipsqueak but gave up on it - it was too hard on my hands and finger tips trying to get the increases. TIA


----------



## Gypsycream

Cardelo said:


> Deborah your bunny is CUTE, CUTE, CUTE and looks so snugly!
> 
> MzBarnz....I LOVE Bentley and his sister.
> 
> Pipsqueak question - would you use size 6 needle or even a 7? I tried to start my bunny with pipsqueak but gave up on it - it was too hard on my hands and finger tips trying to get the increases. TIA


YES!!! sorry for shouting but I've tried pipsqueak on small needles, it hurt my hands terribly. I would say go up a size or two, you'll need more yarn and you will get a big bunny but you won't have hand cramps!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Thank you and yes, you could go up on needles size. Not sure if I would go to a 6 or 7, though, because you want a tight knit. Try a 5. Usually that's what I use, but because I wasn't sure I'd have enough yarn, I stuck with the 4.


Cardelo said:


> Deborah your bunny is CUTE, CUTE, CUTE and looks so snugly!
> 
> MzBarnz....I LOVE Bentley and his sister.
> 
> Pipsqueak question - would you use size 6 needle or even a 7? I tried to start my bunny with pipsqueak but gave up on it - it was too hard on my hands and finger tips trying to get the increases. TIA


----------



## Cardelo

Thank you both for the quick answers. I have ears to finish and arms in the regular worsted guy I'm making. then I'll play with the Pipsqueak and larger needles. Their eyes won't be here until Saturday or possibly Monday because of the weather. 



Gypsycream said:


> YES!!! sorry for shouting but I've tried pipsqueak on small needles, it hurt my hands terribly. I would say go up a size or two, you'll need more yarn and you will get a big bunny but you won't have hand cramps!!


{quote from MzBarnz}Thank you and yes, you could go up on needles size. Not sure if I would go to a 6 or 7, though, because you want a tight knit. Try a 5. Usually that's what I use, but because I wasn't sure I'd have enough yarn, I stuck with the 4.


----------



## Maryannee

Katsch said:


> 4 but I think it is the eyelash. The eyelash is bulky 6 weight. I also had to knit the purl rows and purl the knit rows to keep the furry part on the outside.
> Hubs just kissed me goodbye and saw the yellow furry thing sitting there. His reaction was what the heck is that? Too funny.
> I told him they were his new pjs.


A "Why didn't I think of that" moment....k the p and p the k. Perfect way to avoid brushing out the lashes. Thanks! I love how your bunny is working up.


----------



## tintin63

MzBarnz said:


> Here's Bentley! I tried to change his name, but he wouldn't have it. Bentley is knitted with Pipsqueak yarn, color Silly Sea, 8.8 oz. (the big skein). I was pretty worried I wouldn't have enough, but I did end up having a little left over. And because I was worried about the yardage, I went ahead an used the size 4 needles and boy, was it hard on the hands! LOL But, I really like the way he turned out. Thank you, Gypsycream, for another wonderful design! You rock!


Lovely bunnies :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: I haven't tried pipsqueake we can get it over here now but it's pricey.

My long eyelash arrived today so now I 'm thinking of making a big cuddly bear :-D


----------



## lafranciskar

Donna, both your bunnies are adorable! That's one thing I love about Gypsycream patterns, you can use whatever yarn you like and you'll still get a great huggable. It may come out smaller or larger than the pattern indicates but still be in proportion.


----------



## Katsch

Maryannee said:


> A "Why didn't I think of that" moment....k the p and p the k. Perfect way to avoid brushing out the lashes. Thanks! I love how your bunny is working up.


It worked well :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Donna I love your bunnies!


----------



## Maryannee

Katsch said:


> It worked well :thumbup:


Yes, it's working up wonderfully!


----------



## Cardelo

Maryannee said:


> Yes, it's working up wonderfully!


Maryannee - what yarn and what size needle are you using? That was a great hint about K the P and P the K rows. :thumbup:


----------



## CU Volunteer

My Priscilla aka Prissy
Had a bad time putting her head on. She kept looking sideways out the window and her head just would not stay on straight. Prissy said the pins hurt her head when she was facing straight ahead and she said I won't. Then the nervy little twit said her nose was too big and her ears were too long and her tail was too small. She sounds like a typical teenager, now what am I going to do with her when she is a teenager?


----------



## CU Volunteer

Oh dear I didn't make sure she was standing up straight and tall. She slouched just like a teen.
Need to use camera more often then maybe I will be able to remember how it works.


----------



## Maryannee

Cardelo said:


> Maryannee - what yarn and what size needle are you using? That was a great hint about K the P and P the K rows. :thumbup:


At the moment I'm using Festive Fur by Lion Brand on sz 4.


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> My Priscilla aka Prissy
> Had a bad time putting her head on. She kept looking sideways out the window and her head just would not stay on straight. Prissy said the pins hurt her head when she was facing straight ahead and she said I won't. Then the nervy little twit said her nose was too big and her ears were too long and her tail was too small. She sounds like a typical teenager, now what am I going to do with her when she is a teenager?


lol! there is always "one" isn't there?? But despite her attitude she turned out beautiful whether she wanted to be or not. I think you won that particular battle lol! She's lovely, love the yarn, what is it? Her nose looks great and her ears are spot on. Well done, I hope now she's here she behaves herself for you lol!


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryannee said:


> At the moment I'm using Festive Fur by Lion Brand on sz 4.


Pretty yarn!


----------



## EllenBowsher

CU Volunteer said:


> Oh dear I didn't make sure she was standing up straight and tall. She slouched just like a teen.
> Need to use camera more often then maybe I will be able to remember how it works.


She is very cute and certainly looks inquisitive. Love the colors you used.


----------



## CU Volunteer

I used Yarn Bee Luscious. WW for feet etc. It isn't furry just kind of fuzzy. Did not brush out well, I tried it on a scrap knit square.


----------



## EllenBowsher

Bentley is so happy looking. You do a great job on your noses. I want to make a little bunny...like your Bettina's size but I want to use a thin yarn like pipsqueek. Do you know of a yarn that is thinner than pipsqueak in the US.


----------



## Gypsycream

EllenBowsher said:


> Bentley is so happy looking. You do a great job on your noses. I want to make a little bunny...like your Bettina's size but I want to use a thin yarn like pipsqueek. Do you know of a yarn that is thinner than pipsqueak in the US.


There are a couple we can get in the UK. 
http://www.deramores.com/phildar-phil-douce
http://www.deramores.com/rico-design-teddy-http://www.loveknitting.com/plymouth-yarn-oh-my

And Red Heart does one we can get here call Plush Baby.


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Here's Bentley! I tried to change his name, but he wouldn't have it. Bentley is knitted with Pipsqueak yarn, color Silly Sea, 8.8 oz. (the big skein). I was pretty worried I wouldn't have enough, but I did end up having a little left over. And because I was worried about the yardage, I went ahead an used the size 4 needles and boy, was it hard on the hands! LOL But, I really like the way he turned out. Thank you, Gypsycream, for another wonderful design! You rock!


Awwww Donna, Bentley is so gorgeous. And don't change the name. It suits him. A Bentley car is very grand and the royal family all ride around in them. I love both your Boris's and it's strange how the size differs with the yarns. My #3 is finished and waiting for his photo call. I was too busy today and he got fractious, so I had to bribe him with a carrot. Maybe tomorrow now then. Your two look so soft and snuggly. I love them both.


----------



## lafranciskar

I love Prissy's attitude. I found as you're putting them together they make up their own mind on how they're going to look and no matter how much you may try you can't change it.


----------



## chris kelly

CU Volunteer said:


> My Priscilla aka Prissy
> Had a bad time putting her head on. She kept looking sideways out the window and her head just would not stay on straight. Prissy said the pins hurt her head when she was facing straight ahead and she said I won't. Then the nervy little twit said her nose was too big and her ears were too long and her tail was too small. She sounds like a typical teenager, now what am I going to do with her when she is a teenager?


Awww Prissy, I love you. Your Mommy is certainly going to have teenage problems. You know the old saying. 
Show me the boy and I'll show you the man. Very apt to you young lady. But what a pretty girl you are, so watch out for the boys.


----------



## Katsch

CU Volunteer said:


> Oh dear I didn't make sure she was standing up straight and tall. She slouched just like a teen.
> Need to use camera more often then maybe I will be able to remember how it works.


She is darling but a typical teen. I think you will have to just give her extra love even though she may say yuck.


----------



## Katsch

Maryannee said:


> Yes, it's working up wonderfully!


I was knitting away and thought gee all the fur is on the inside so just reversed the knit rows and purl rows as I was too lazy to pull the fur to the front or brush as you say.
Love the festive fun fur. One arm left to knit on Daffsun.


----------



## MzBarnz

Now isn't Miss Prissy a darling! She does look to have the attitude of a teenager, but that's what gives her personality and I know she's got a very sweet heart. So, Priscilla, are you ready for the Bunny Hop!?


----------



## litprincesstwo

deborah337 said:


> Here's my Boris, not very cute, but I don't have any eyelash yarn right now, and we have 8" of snow on the ground right now.


I think you need to take another look...he is so cute and has such a sweet innocent face. Makes you just want to hug him!!!


----------



## atvoytas

Well here is the first piece of my second bunny. What the heck was I thinking when I decided to use Bernat Boa?! Oh yeah, I said to myself, "if they can do it then so can I!" LOL now I am not so sure about that! But I know how stubborn I can be and I will keep on keepin' on until something manifests It had taken me three days to knit this piece!!! I wish I had more stitch markers to mark every 5-7 rows. I placed a marker after every stocking stitch set. This way I can make sure that the sides are aligned when I sew it together. Maybe I can get hubby to buy me more....since he did buy me two more of Pats patterns on our 11th anniversary(24th of Feb) and I am definitely going to need them. He was going to buy a third one but I still can not decide on which one. Oh well..... Lets see how long to takes to finish up this bunny :hunf:


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> Well here is the first piece of my second bunny. What the heck was I thinking when I decided to use Bernat Boa?! Oh yeah, I said to myself, "if they can do it then so can I!" LOL now I am not so sure about that! But I know how stubborn I can be and I will keep on keepin' on until something manifests It had taken me three days to knit this piece!!! I wish I had more stitch markers to mark every 5-7 rows. I placed a marker after every stocking stitch set. This way I can make sure that the sides are aligned when I sew it together. Maybe I can get hubby to buy me more....since he did buy me two more of Pats patterns on our anniversary(24th) and I am definitely going to need them. He was going to buy a third one but I still can not decide on which one. Oh well..... Lets see how long to takes to finish up this bunny :hunf:


He's going to be yummy!! his colour reminds me of Cadbury's milk chocolate wrappers, exact colour and of course with colour association I'm now thinking of that chocolate lol!

Happy 24th anniversary!! Well done


----------



## atvoytas

Gypsycream said:


> He's going to be yummy!! his colour reminds me of Cadbury's milk chocolate wrappers, exact colour and of course with colour association I'm now thinking of that chocolate lol!
> 
> Happy 24th anniversary!! Well done


Sorry I should have put anniversary was on the 24th of feb.... It's our 11th lol I was thinking the same thing about the wrappers


----------



## Gypsycream

atvoytas said:


> Sorry I should have put anniversary was on the 24th of feb.... It's our 11th lol I was thinking the same thing about the wrappers


Do you know I was trying to work that out lol! You don't look old enough to have been married 24 years! 11 years is a good start  Just a few more years to catch up with me


----------



## Katsch

Ooh, he also looks like he will be a big bunny. Happy Anniversary!
I just need to sew the arms in place and Daffsun will be complete.


----------



## chris kelly

atvoytas said:


> Well here is the first piece of my second bunny. What the heck was I thinking when I decided to use Bernat Boa?! Oh yeah, I said to myself, "if they can do it then so can I!" LOL now I am not so sure about that! But I know how stubborn I can be and I will keep on keepin' on until something manifests It had taken me three days to knit this piece!!! I wish I had more stitch markers to mark every 5-7 rows. I placed a marker after every stocking stitch set. This way I can make sure that the sides are aligned when I sew it together. Maybe I can get hubby to buy me more....since he did buy me two more of Pats patterns on our 11th anniversary(24th of Feb) and I am definitely going to need them. He was going to buy a third one but I still can not decide on which one. Oh well..... Lets see how long to takes to finish up this bunny :hunf:


atvoytas, this is going to be one very yummy Boris. I love your colour choice and although you have had a fight with the Boa... II can assure you that you will use it again one day because it looks so perfectly huggable. You won't be able to see any stitches so it will look very shop-bought. I'm as excited as you to see him born.


----------



## Katsch

I am in love I tell ya, in love.
Meet Daffsun! He measures 22" high and 11" across the widest part of his tummy.


----------



## Gypsycream

Katsch said:


> I am in love I tell ya, in love.
> Meet Daffsun! He measures 22" high and 11" across his widest part of tummy.


Oh my goodness!! that has got to be the most perfect bunny! He's delightful! He's big!!! He's colourful!! and he's gorgeous!!


----------



## laurie4

omg he turned out sooooooo cute


----------



## Katsch

Gypsycream said:


> Oh my goodness!! that has got to be the most perfect bunny! He's delightful! He's big!!! He's colourful!! and he's gorgeous!!


Oh thank you! I am blushing and I love love love him! Now I will sew up the Need A Hug Bear I have ready for the baby shower.


----------



## Katsch

laurie4 said:


> omg he turned out sooooooo cute


Thanks Laurie


----------



## lafranciskar

Kathy, Daffsun turned out to be one gorgeous big boy! Love everything about him.


----------



## MzBarnz

Kathy, your little (?) Daffsun is beautiful and so cheery! Love him to pieces! He's doing the Bunny Hop! with his friends right now!!


----------



## MzBarnz

atvoytas... I've made several Huggables with Boa and, you're right... it can drive you crazy. But, the more you work with it, the easier it gets and they do make soft, adorable bears/bunnies/puppies, etc. I've dropped many stitches and even unintentionally added some, but what I do, is count the stitches each row. If you end up short a stitch, then increase in the next row. If you've added an extra, then decrease in the next row. It will never show. Check for holes from a dropped stitch and take matching yarn and your darning needle and simply patch it from the inside and that won't show either. I love the color of your bunny in progress and it will be worth the struggle when you're done! Can't wait to see him!


atvoytas said:


> Well here is the first piece of my second bunny. What the heck was I thinking when I decided to use Bernat Boa?! Oh yeah, I said to myself, "if they can do it then so can I!" LOL now I am not so sure about that! But I know how stubborn I can be and I will keep on keepin' on until something manifests It had taken me three days to knit this piece!!! I wish I had more stitch markers to mark every 5-7 rows. I placed a marker after every stocking stitch set. This way I can make sure that the sides are aligned when I sew it together. Maybe I can get hubby to buy me more....since he did buy me two more of Pats patterns on our 11th anniversary(24th of Feb) and I am definitely going to need them. He was going to buy a third one but I still can not decide on which one. Oh well..... Lets see how long to takes to finish up this bunny :hunf:


----------



## goldiebaco

Kathy, Daffsun is so full of sun and spring time thoughts.
what a beautiful bunny.


----------



## Katsch

lafranciskar said:


> Kathy, Daffsun turned out to be one gorgeous big boy! Love everything about him.


Thanks Karen, nice compliment coming from someone who does a masterful job on these stuffed babies.


----------



## Katsch

MzBarnz said:


> Kathy, your little (?) Daffsun is beautiful and so cheery! Love him to pieces! He's doing the Bunny Hop! with his friends right now!!


Thanks Donna


----------



## Katsch

goldiebaco said:


> Kathy, Daffsun is so full of sun and spring time thoughts.
> what a beautiful bunny.


Thank you! The color is what made me want to make a bunny.


----------



## goldiebaco

mzbarnz wrote:
I've dropped many stitches and even unintentionally added some, but what I do, is count the stitches each row. If you end up short a stitch, then increase in the next row. If you've added an extra, then decrease in the next row.

so glad to hear that you do the above, I also do it and wasn't sure if it is correct. It makes it so much easier because I'm always adding or loosing stitches as I go along.
thankyou,

goldiebaco


----------



## Crafty Linda

Katch, Daffsun is wonderful a lovely lovely boy. Congratulations. Linda


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Love this pretty yellow bunny. Great job!


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> mzbarnz wrote:
> I've dropped many stitches and even unintentionally added some, but what I do, is count the stitches each row. If you end up short a stitch, then increase in the next row. If you've added an extra, then decrease in the next row.
> 
> so glad to hear that you do the above, I also do it and wasn't sure if it is correct. It makes it so much easier because I'm always adding or loosing stitches as I go along.
> thankyou,
> 
> goldiebaco


I do the same, often I lose count as I'm increasing or decreasing so I count at the end of the row and then just adjust on the following row lol! Its a bunny/bear/critter, it doesn't need to fit and it should be fun. Frogging because of the odd stitch isn't fun!!


----------



## atvoytas

Wow Daffsun is adorable!


----------



## Katsch

Crafty Linda said:


> Katch, Daffsun is wonderful a lovely lovely boy. Congratulations. Linda


Thank you Linda. He really was a delight to create.


----------



## Katsch

atvoytas said:


> Wow Daffsun is adorable!


Thank you atvoytas, what fun I had with this bunny. I could not sleep last night until I had his face complete. I finished at 1:00am and sewed on his arms first thing this morning. I just love him. I think I will keep him in my craft room and later in my grandchild hope chest.


----------



## Grammax8

Made with Pluschious by Cascade on #6 needle. Stand about 19 inches to top of head not including ears.


----------



## Maryannee

Daffsun is absolutely gorgeous! I'm in luv! A burst of sunshine!


----------



## Katsch

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Love this pretty yellow bunny. Great job!


Thank you granny, they sure are fun.


----------



## Katsch

Maryannee said:


> Daffsun is absolutely gorgeous! I'm in luv! A burst of sunshine!


Awww, thanks. I have to admit I am smitten with this big guy.


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Made with Pluschious by Cascade on #6 needle. Stand about 19 inches to top of head not including ears.


Oh she is delightful!! what a little charmer  Love the eyes!! She looks very cuddly. Great yarn choice too


----------



## Katsch

Grammax she is so girly, love that about her.


----------



## CU Volunteer

Katsch said:


> I am in love I tell ya, in love.
> Meet Daffsun! He measures 22" high and 11" across the widest part of his tummy.


Love your bunny Color is fantastic


----------



## Katsch

CU Volunteer said:


> Love your bunny Color is fantastic


Thanks! The yarn is what drew me in.


----------



## Grammax8

Gypsycream said:


> Oh she is delightful!! what a little charmer  Love the eyes!! She looks very cuddly. Great yarn choice too


Thank you. Yes, the yarn is very very cuddly.


----------



## Grammax8

Katsch said:


> Grammax she is so girly, love that about her.


Thank you for your kind remarks.


----------



## chris kelly

Katsch said:


> I am in love I tell ya, in love.
> Meet Daffsun! He measures 22" high and 11" across the widest part of his tummy.


Awww Kathy, Daffsun is gorgeous. He certainly invites the sunshine in. He really did knit up big, didn't he? I thought you were joking when you told us he was going to be a big boy. Heehee. 
I hope you are going to keep this one. I love everything about him.


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> I do the same, often I lose count as I'm increasing or decreasing so I count at the end of the row and then just adjust on the following row lol! Its a bunny/bear/critter, it doesn't need to fit and it should be fun. Frogging because of the odd stitch isn't fun!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I do the same with my Huggables. Many of them have been on the operating table.


----------



## chris kelly

Grammax8 said:


> Made with Pluschious by Cascade on #6 needle. Stand about 19 inches to top of head not including ears.


Oh Wow, What a beautiful big Girl. I love her eyelashes, how clever. That yarn is gorgeous. I love all the Bunnies so far, they are so perfect. Well done on this gorgeous girl. Please name her for us.


----------



## slc25336

Hello, my name is LilyPuffalov and I am a Boris Bunny. If you didn't know the breed of Boris Bunnies are exceptional. We come in all colors and sizes and are considered to be quite wonderful. I am named LilyPuffalov cause the little girl I belong to thinks that is a delightful made up name for a delightful made up bunny. I don't want to sound conceited but I must agree I do feel quite delightful. Being a Boris Bunny does help one feel special.


----------



## chris kelly

slc25336 said:


> Hello, my name is LilyPuffalov and I am a Boris Bunny. If you didn't know the breed of Boris Bunnies are exceptional. We come in all colors and sizes and are considered to be quite wonderful. I am named LilyPuffalov cause the little girl I belong to thinks that is a delightful made up name for a delightful made up bunny. I don't want to sound conceited but I must agree I do feel quite delightful. Being a Boris Bunny does help one feel special.


Oh my goodness, LilyPuffalov, you are gorgeous. Well done for choosing a little girl who is so clever to name you perfectly. Your Mommy sic25337, is very clever and I guess she's got another Boris on her needles already. A big well done to you. I love her.


----------



## Katsch

Oh how sweet is Lilypuffalov! Great job on the colors.


----------



## Katsch

Thanks Chris, he sure was fun. I need to sew up my Need A Hug bear next for a baby shower coming up.


----------



## lafranciskar

Lilypuffalov you are adorable! Love the name your new Mommy gave you.


----------



## CU Volunteer

Wonderful Bear. Perfect colors


----------



## CU Volunteer

Katsch said:


> I am in love I tell ya, in love.
> Meet Daffsun! He measures 22" high and 11" across the widest part of his tummy.


He is very handsome. Fantastico


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh my goodness! Isn't she lovely!!! LOVE the colors and she is so sweet. I know she's going to be so happy with her little girl! Let's go to the Bunny Hop!


slc25336 said:


> Hello, my name is LilyPuffalov and I am a Boris Bunny. If you didn't know the breed of Boris Bunnies are exceptional. We come in all colors and sizes and are considered to be quite wonderful. I am named LilyPuffalov cause the little girl I belong to thinks that is a delightful made up name for a delightful made up bunny. I don't want to sound conceited but I must agree I do feel quite delightful. Being a Boris Bunny does help one feel special.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

slc25336 said:


> Hello, my name is LilyPuffalov and I am a Boris Bunny. If you didn't know the breed of Boris Bunnies are exceptional. We come in all colors and sizes and are considered to be quite wonderful. I am named LilyPuffalov cause the little girl I belong to thinks that is a delightful made up name for a delightful made up bunny. I don't want to sound conceited but I must agree I do feel quite delightful. Being a Boris Bunny does help one feel special.


LOVE LilyPuffalov and the colors you used. She is very special for a little girl. Great job. Just love all the bunnies.


----------



## Dineke

slc25336 said:


> Hello, my name is LilyPuffalov and I am a Boris Bunny. If you didn't know the breed of Boris Bunnies are exceptional. We come in all colors and sizes and are considered to be quite wonderful. I am named LilyPuffalov cause the little girl I belong to thinks that is a delightful made up name for a delightful made up bunny. I don't want to sound conceited but I must agree I do feel quite delightful. Being a Boris Bunny does help one feel special.


She is just beautiful, what great colors, just love her


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> Hello, my name is LilyPuffalov and I am a Boris Bunny. If you didn't know the breed of Boris Bunnies are exceptional. We come in all colors and sizes and are considered to be quite wonderful. I am named LilyPuffalov cause the little girl I belong to thinks that is a delightful made up name for a delightful made up bunny. I don't want to sound conceited but I must agree I do feel quite delightful. Being a Boris Bunny does help one feel special.


Oh I love her!!! Now even though she isn't of traditional bunny colours for some reason she look completely natural (if that makes any sense lol!) She really is a delightful bunny!!


----------



## Beebee

One huge lovely cuddle. Well done.


----------



## NY Hummer

I'm in and looking forward to making my first bunny : )


----------



## Gypsycream

NY Hummer said:


> I'm in and looking forward to making my first bunny : )


Welcome  Have you got your yarn and needles ready or have you already made a start?


----------



## NY Hummer

Yes, I have your pattern - 
but haven't started yet - haven't decided on yarn/colors yet, due to other *projects*...and life!
I've done your puppy and bears, so I know this will be a terrific knit too - your designs are so very special -
and want to have the time to devote to it, 'cause once I start, I want to keep going to finish!!
Hoping for next week to have a Bunny born!
thanks for doing this workshop - and thanks for giving us the opportunity to make such a very sweet bunny!
p.s.- love all the different bunnies bouncing around on these pages! they are all sooo delightful!


----------



## Gypsycream

NY Hummer said:


> Yes, I have your pattern -
> but haven't started yet - haven't decided on yarn/colors yet, due to other *projects*...and life!
> I've done your puppy and bears, so I know this will be a terrific knit too - your designs are so very special -
> and want to have the time to devote to it, 'cause once I start, I want to keep going to finish!!
> Hoping for next week to have a Bunny born!
> thanks for doing this workshop - and thanks for giving us the opportunity to make such a very sweet bunny!
> p.s.- love all the different bunnies bouncing around on these pages! they are all sooo delightful!


I'm the same, can't have wips about the place lol! If you have any problems or questions then please do ask and please post a photo of your finished bunny. Back on page 15 I think there are extra making up photos. If you can't find them let me know and I'll dig them out for you


----------



## DebraSundhausen

I've read all the comments so far. I bought some yellow and white varigated pipsqueak when they changed the size to a smaller skein. I have either 5 or 6 of the larger skeins and bought 2 small skeins of the white. Now my question is do you think there is enough for the bunny and what size needle do you recommend?


----------



## Gypsycream

DebraSundhausen said:


> I've read all the comments so far. I bought some yellow and white varigated pipsqueak when they changed the size to a smaller skein. I have either 5 or 6 of the larger skeins and bought 2 small skeins of the white. Now my question is do you think there is enough for the bunny and what size needle do you recommend?


Yes I think you will have, you need 328 yards/300 meters. I would go up a couple of needle sizes to what I've recommended or you are going to have sore hands


----------



## DebraSundhausen

I'm at work and don't have my pattern. On the way I stopped and got a 3.5 mm and a 4 mm, should it be a bigger size?


----------



## Gypsycream

DebraSundhausen said:


> I'm at work and don't have my pattern. On the way I stopped and got a 3.5 mm and a 4 mm, should it be a bigger size?


Now you confused me lol! You are talking mm and not US! I would say you should try 5mm if I'm honest. I have tried pipsqueak and its do-able on 4mm but it will tire your hands.


----------



## DebraSundhausen

US 4 and 6, sorry to confuse you. Sometimes I confuse myself. I'm working on a commissioned king size afghan that I designed, but want to do this for my GD.


----------



## Gypsycream

DebraSundhausen said:


> US 4 and 6, sorry to confuse you. Sometimes I confuse myself. I'm working on a commissioned king size afghan that I designed, but want to do this for my GD.


lol! 6 US should be fine  Good luck with your afghan


----------



## DebraSundhausen

The afghan is over 1/3 of the way done. It is just knit in 2 colors. From the way everyone is talking about Boris I should be able to finish it by Easter.


----------



## catlover1960

NY Hummer said:


> Yes, I have your pattern -
> but haven't started yet - haven't decided on yarn/colors yet, due to other *projects*...and life!
> I've done your puppy and bears, so I know this will be a terrific knit too - your designs are so very special -
> and want to have the time to devote to it, 'cause once I start, I want to keep going to finish!!
> Hoping for next week to have a Bunny born!
> thanks for doing this workshop - and thanks for giving us the opportunity to make such a very sweet bunny!
> p.s.- love all the different bunnies bouncing around on these pages! they are all sooo delightful!


You are not the only one who has not started their bunny. Life has gotten in the way. I also have the pattern and the yarn but have never worked with eyelash yarn and have been cautious about starting.


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> You are not the only one who has not started their bunny. Life has gotten in the way. I also have the pattern and the yarn but have never worked with eyelash yarn and have been cautious about starting.


There is no mystery to working with eyelash, just imagine its plain yarn and you will be fine


----------



## catlover1960

Gypsycream said:


> There is no mystery to working with eyelash, just imagine its plain yarn and you will be fine


Thanks for the encouragement. Will likely start when I finish the pair of socks currently on the needles.


----------



## Dineke

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on what I can use to make the bunnys ears stay standing up, I am making another eyelash one i have not attached the ears yet, but,can see that they just flop over, I would really love to have them stand up properly, but don't want to use wire in case it becomes unsafe for a child later, is there anything I could use that would work and be safe ? Otherwise I may have to do another Lop ear bunny


----------



## lafranciskar

Dineke said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on what I can use to make the bunnys ears stay standing up, I am making another eyelash one i have not attached the ears yet, but,can see that they just flop over, I would really love to have them stand up properly, but don't want to use wire in case it becomes unsafe for a child later, is there anything I could use that would work and be safe ? Otherwise I may have to do another Lop ear bunny


I just sewed really good around them. Went around 3 or 4 times and they stood up fine.


----------



## Katsch

Dineke said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on what I can use to make the bunnys ears stay standing up, I am making another eyelash one i have not attached the ears yet, but,can see that they just flop over, I would really love to have them stand up properly, but don't want to use wire in case it becomes unsafe for a child later, is there anything I could use that would work and be safe ? Otherwise I may have to do another Lop ear bunny


Can you try a pipe cleaner between the two layers?


----------



## Dineke

Katsch said:


> Can you try a pipe cleaner between the two layers?


I did think of that too and unless there is something better may try that, even if they are sewed on really well I can see that they are too soft to stand up. Hopefully that will work thanks


----------



## atvoytas

MzBarnz said:


> atvoytas... I've made several Huggables with Boa and, you're right... it can drive you crazy. But, the more you work with it, the easier it gets and they do make soft, adorable bears/bunnies/puppies, etc. I've dropped many stitches and even unintentionally added some, but what I do, is count the stitches each row. If you end up short a stitch, then increase in the next row. If you've added an extra, then decrease in the next row. It will never show. Check for holes from a dropped stitch and take matching yarn and your darning needle and simply patch it from the inside and that won't show either. I love the color of your bunny in progress and it will be worth the struggle when you're done! Can't wait to see him!


 Thank you for the tip on patching ill be sure to check for holes!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Dineke said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on what I can use to make the bunnys ears stay standing up, I am making another eyelash one i have not attached the ears yet, but,can see that they just flop over, I would really love to have them stand up properly, but don't want to use wire in case it becomes unsafe for a child later, is there anything I could use that would work and be safe ? Otherwise I may have to do another Lop ear bunny


If you fold them as in the photos of the step by step guide and sew the fold for an inch or so before sewing to the head they won't flop.

Alternatively I would suggest you use some stiff interfacing (like used in dressmaking) or a couple of layers if you don't have the real stiff stuff, cut to the shape of the ear and pop it inside before you sew to the head


----------



## Dineke

Gypsycream said:


> If you fold them as in the photos of the step by step guide and sew the fold for an inch or so before sewing to the head they won't flop.
> 
> Alternatively I would suggest you use some stiff interfacing (like used in dressmaking) or a couple of layers if you don't have the real stiff stuff, cut to the shape of the ear and pop it inside before you sew to the head


Thanks for that Pat , I will give that a try


----------



## Anne Patton

Me too. I have everything, but hesitant to start.


----------



## Gypsycream

Anne Patton said:


> Me too. I have everything, but hesitant to start.


Just start lol! You've seen all the beautiful bunnies, lots of them created by new to animal knitters, a lot of the knitters are new knitters and all the bunnies are wonderful!!

I'm still here to help if you need it  Or you can always pm or email me, my address is on your pattern


----------



## wildwinding

Gypsycream said:


> Just start lol! You've seen all the beautiful bunnies, lots of them created by new to animal knitters, a lot of the knitters are new knitters and all the bunnies are wonderful!!
> 
> I'm still here to help if you need it  Or you can always pm or email me, my address is on your pattern


I got left foot started and had to put everything on hold, member of family went in hospital. So I'm way behind, but determined to get back at it with eyelash fur. Everyone's bunnies are terrific, love how they all have different personalities! I've been keeping up with reading posts though, so hopefully I won't have too many questions😳


----------



## Gypsycream

wildwinding said:


> I got left foot started and had to put everything on hold, member of family went in hospital. So I'm way behind, but determined to get back at it with eyelash fur. Everyone's bunnies are terrific, love how they all have different personalities! I've been keeping up with reading posts though, so hopefully I won't have too many questions😳


I'm sorry to hear that someone in your family is ill. I hope all is well now.


----------



## litprincesstwo

Anne Patton said:


> Me too. I have everything, but hesitant to start.


Come on just hop right on in to the bunny pool! It's fun and the eyelash is so much easier than you can imagine.


----------



## Maryannee

Twinkle has joined the family. She has given me more trouble than the other three altogether. Such a little minx.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Twinkle is adorable and well worth the "trouble"!! Aren't they fun. I am working on my second one, but like the first it is in Pipsqueak, so taking it slow, so the hands don't hurt so much.


----------



## Gypsycream

Maryannee said:


> Twinkle has joined the family. She has given me more trouble than the other three altogether. Such a little minx.


Twinkle is beautiful! and I don't believe for one moment she gave you an ounce of trouble! Look at that sweet face, butter wouldn't melt!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Awwww! Look at pretty Miss Twinkle! She's a beauty and she'll be "shining" at the Bunny Hop! Beautiful!!


Maryannee said:


> Twinkle has joined the family. She has given me more trouble than the other three altogether. Such a little minx.


----------



## Katsch

Oh, Twinkle is darling!


----------



## wildwinding

Gypsycream said:


> I'm sorry to hear that someone in your family is ill. I hope all is well now.


Thank you for your concern, I appreciate it. I am going to get back to bunny by end of week hopefully, just worried I'm so far behind because everyone's finishing their beautiful bunnies and I'm just getting started. Thanks again for creating wonderful fun patterns that are a joy to make!


----------



## Katsch

wildwinding said:


> Thank you for your concern, I appreciate it. I am going to get back to bunny by end of week hopefully, just worried I'm so far behind because everyone's finishing their beautiful bunnies and I'm just getting started. Thanks again for creating wonderful fun patterns that are a joy to make!


You will get there, remember this is not a race and these bunnies are a labor of love and these labors take time. Sometimes, I like to plan what they will look like in my head first and then knit. I do this with my fairies also. Have fun!


----------



## wildwinding

Twinkle is precious! What a beautiful bunny!


----------



## wildwinding

Katsch said:


> You will get there, remember this is not a race and these bunnies are a labor of love and these labors take time. Sometimes, I like to plan what they will look like in my head first and then knit. I do this with my fairies also. Have fun!


Thank you for the encouragement. All of you amaze me how fast you can create and make such individualized cuddly bunnies. It's a good thing it's not a race, I would be lagging in at the end!😁 I have changed my mind on main color several times, so many yarn choices with Gypsy Creams pattern!


----------



## amudaus

Pat!I think i have posted Boris in the wrong section.I have put him in Pictures.


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Pat!I think i have posted Boris in the wrong section.I have put him in Pictures.


I'll go and hunt him down Maureen! can't wait to see him


----------



## chris kelly

amudaus said:


> Pat!I think i have posted Boris in the wrong section.I have put him in Pictures.


Whoops So have I, Better go and get my Warren I suppose.


----------



## MzBarnz

I found him and grabbed him before he hopped away! He's now hopping happily in the Bunny Hop! thread!


amudaus said:


> Pat!I think i have posted Boris in the wrong section.I have put him in Pictures.


----------



## MzBarnz

Awwww... so cute, Chris! Is this a Boris or an Itty Bitty?


chris kelly said:


> Whoops So have I, Better go and get my Warren I suppose.


----------



## Gypsycream

chris kelly said:


> Whoops So have I, Better go and get my Warren I suppose.


Your Warren is the sweetest of bunnies Chris, love his little inquisitive face


----------



## chris kelly

MzBarnz said:


> Awwww... so cute, Chris! Is this a Boris or an Itty Bitty?


Haha, Oh Donna, He is a Boris but has got an identity crisis because DH and I got mixed up when we named him... Warren Bitty, (as in Warren Beatty). We turned him into an 'almost' famous stage and screen star in another Pictures topic. So silly really but it's because I'm intermingling my Bunnies and they are hopping all over the place.


----------



## Grandma Jo

This has been so much fun following along with everyone's darling bunnies. I have not started one yet. Am waiting for yarn from Paradise-Knitting. Just think, without the internet we couldn't be having the fun that we have on here. Being able to connect with people from all over the world is truly amazing.


----------



## goldiebaco

Thank you for the encouragement. All of you amaze me how fast you can create and make such individualized cuddly bunnies. It's a good thing it's not a race, I would be lagging in at the end!&#128513; I have changed my mind on main color several times, so many yarn choices with Gypsy Creams pattern!

wildwinding

I'm also behind, I think we have a lot of company. We will get there, better late than not at all.
goldie


----------



## marywallis

Sorry I am very late in starting. A question, I could not find in posts. starting at paw pad yarn b when starting with the purl row doing 3 Stocking stitch rows. One row equals a purl and knit row so when I am done I end on a knit row and then change to A yarn and start with knit row . Correct? Thanks so much


----------



## Gypsycream

marywallis said:


> Sorry I am very late in starting. A question, I could not find in posts. starting at paw pad yarn b when starting with the purl row doing 3 Stocking stitch rows. One row equals a purl and knit row so when I am done I end on a knit row and then change to A yarn and start with knit row . Correct? Thanks so much


Hello Mary, your first row is the increase row, which is a knit. Then the three stocking stitch rows, purl, knit, purl and then you change yarns starting with a knit row.

Hope that answers your query


----------



## EllenBowsher

Maryannee said:


> Twinkle has joined the family. She has given me more trouble than the other three altogether. Such a little minx.


Maryannee, she is so adorable and fresh looking. You do such nice work.


----------



## Crafty Linda

I have just received my eyes from my daughter in UK so hopefully a bunny will be born tomorrow. Linda


----------



## grannyfabulous4

chris kelly said:


> Whoops So have I, Better go and get my Warren I suppose.


That is such a cute little stinker!! Did you make the carrot too? So happy to have a carrot to snack on.


----------



## lafranciskar

Love all these bunnies that are hopping in. Here's my latest, Butterscotch. He was a very patient bunny. I had him almost finished then had to put him aside to make the red panda for my son's girlfriend. Then, while waiting for his eyes to arrive I had to make a couple of bear cubs and when they were finished I got distracted with the Little Bitty Bears and Bunnies. So today I finally found him mixed in with some other yarn and decided to get him put together. I was pleased with how he turned out. Phew Pat you're keeping me busy!


----------



## Maryannee

I love Butterscotch. He's so perfect!


----------



## chris kelly

lafranciskar said:


> Love all these bunnies that are hopping in. Here's my latest, Butterscotch. He was a very patient bunny. I had him almost finished then had to put him aside to make the red panda for my son's girlfriend. Then, while waiting for his eyes to arrive I had to make a couple of bear cubs and when they were finished I got distracted with the Little Bitty Bears and Bunnies. So today I finally found him mixed in with some other yarn and decided to get him put together. I was pleased with how he turned out. Phew Pat you're keeping me busy!


Oh WOW! Karen, Butterscotch is gorgeous. I love his cute little face. You always do such a good job and I look forward to seeing your work. You haven't disappointed me ever and this Butterscotch is superb. Yes that Pat sure does keep us busy. I love it. Is that ICE eyelash you've used? . I'm knitting another Bitty Bear at the moment with a really difficult yarn. I wanted it extra tight and it'd going to be a lot smaller than my others but my thumb is bleeding with it. Looking forward to seeing your next Huggable.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Butterscotch is wonderful! I am working on my second Boris, but put him aside to do a Bitty Bunny! I need to knit 24/7 to get everything done I have started!


----------



## Katsch

Love the cutie Butterscotch.


----------



## lafranciskar

chris kelly said:


> Oh WOW! Karen, Butterscotch is gorgeous. I love his cute little face. You always do such a good job and I look forward to seeing your work. You haven't disappointed me ever and this Butterscotch is superb. Yes that Pat sure does keep us busy. I love it. Is that ICE eyelash you've used? . I'm knitting another Bitty Bear at the moment with a really difficult yarn. I wanted it extra tight and it'd going to be a lot smaller than my others but my thumb is bleeding with it. Looking forward to seeing your next Huggable.


Thanks Chris. He is made from a bargain bag of mill end yarn I got aye Joann Fabrics. I just saw your other Little Bitties you posted and they're all adorable. Looking forward to seeing the is your working on now.


----------



## Gypsycream

lafranciskar said:


> Love all these bunnies that are hopping in. Here's my latest, Butterscotch. He was a very patient bunny. I had him almost finished then had to put him aside to make the red panda for my son's girlfriend. Then, while waiting for his eyes to arrive I had to make a couple of bear cubs and when they were finished I got distracted with the Little Bitty Bears and Bunnies. So today I finally found him mixed in with some other yarn and decided to get him put together. I was pleased with how he turned out. Phew Pat you're keeping me busy!


Butterscotch looks good enough to eat!!


----------



## irishrose24

Finally!! My Boris bunny is done. She has felt eyes as she's going to my 3 month old grand daughter., Jorina. The bunny's name is Trixy. Trixy kept trying to escape and run off to the bunny hop before finished, so I spent a lot of time chasing her. However, she's finally ready for the hop.


----------



## Gypsycream

irishrose24 said:


> Finally!! My Boris bunny is done. She has felt eyes as she's going to my 3 month old grand daughter., Jorina. The bunny's name is Trixy. Trixy kept trying to escape and run off to the bunny hop before finished, so I spent a lot of time chasing her. However, she's finally ready for the hop.


Oh bless she's lovely!! You have her ears in just the right position and I do like her eyes! How clever of you. Your granddaughter is going to love her!


----------



## lafranciskar

Tricky is adorable and sure to become you granddaughter's favorite.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Trixy is adorable and perfect for a little one!


----------



## laurie4

very nice


----------



## Katsch

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Trixy is adorable and perfect for a little one!


I agree, adorable.


----------



## Lee-Ann

Finally made it! I was born on Sunday night, but mom said the light was wrong for pictures. Then Monday she took the pictures with her phone. Then it took her awhile to figure how to get the pics off her phone to the computer. The computer acted up and wouldn't let her post pictures. AND to top it all off she hasn't given me a name.
Oh yeah I'm made with Red Heart Lustre Sheen on a 2mm needle.


----------



## Maryannee

The bunny paw prints in the snow are a nice touch.


----------



## MzBarnz

Oh, Trixy! Aren't you beautiful!!! I love your color and I'm so glad your mom got to finish you before you joined the Bunny Hop! Let's go now!


irishrose24 said:


> Finally!! My Boris bunny is done. She has felt eyes as she's going to my 3 month old grand daughter., Jorina. The bunny's name is Trixy. Trixy kept trying to escape and run off to the bunny hop before finished, so I spent a lot of time chasing her. However, she's finally ready for the hop.


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! What a difference in size!! What a lovely color and quite stunning.


Lee-Ann said:


> Finally made it! I was born on Sunday night, but mom said the light was wrong for pictures. Then Monday she took the pictures with her phone. Then it took her awhile to figure how to get the pics off her phone to the computer. The computer acted up and wouldn't let her post pictures. AND to top it all off she hasn't given me a name.
> Oh yeah I'm made with Red Heart Lustre Sheen on a 2mm needle.


----------



## Gypsycream

Lee-Ann said:


> Finally made it! I was born on Sunday night, but mom said the light was wrong for pictures. Then Monday she took the pictures with her phone. Then it took her awhile to figure how to get the pics off her phone to the computer. The computer acted up and wouldn't let her post pictures. AND to top it all off she hasn't given me a name.
> Oh yeah I'm made with Red Heart Lustre Sheen on a 2mm needle.


And just look how sweet you are!! Have you been for a wander in the snow? Cold toes now heh??

You look so tiny beside Popsicle!!


----------



## bobctwn65

I'm done with body and head ,working on outer ears...such fun


----------



## litprincesstwo

So upset just realized that bunny #3 ' s eyelash yarn doesn't match. Dang that's what I get for pulling out yarn in the semi dark. Crossing my fingers that the rest of the yarn at home is a match.


----------



## Lee-Ann

Maryannee said:


> The bunny paw prints in the snow are a nice touch.


Didn't notice the bunny prints until I went to post the pictures. Come summer I'll have bunnies in the backyard.


----------



## Katsch

Lee-Ann said:


> Didn't notice the bunny prints until I went to post the pictures. Come summer I'll have bunnies in the backyard.


I noticed them, so fitting. Cute bunny.


----------



## litprincesstwo

litprincesstwo said:


> So upset just realized that bunny #3 ' s eyelash yarn doesn't match. Dang that's what I get for pulling out yarn in the semi dark. Crossing my fingers that the rest of the yarn at home is a match.


DARN of the nine turquoise balls of eyelash 2 were a different shade! So I have the legs/body done and was working the head when I noticed something seemed off. Well I won't take the time to frog it. I need to just jump in and start this darn fella again! Third times the charm. Right??


----------



## Gypsycream

litprincesstwo said:


> DARN of the nine turquoise balls of eyelash 2 were a different shade! So I have the legs/body done and was working the head when I noticed something seemed off. Well I won't take the time to frog it. I need to just jump in and start this darn fella again! Third times the charm. Right??


oh dear what a shame. Are you sure the colours won't blend nicely?


----------



## Katsch

litprincesstwo said:


> DARN of the nine turquoise balls of eyelash 2 were a different shade! So I have the legs/body done and was working the head when I noticed something seemed off. Well I won't take the time to frog it. I need to just jump in and start this darn fella again! Third times the charm. Right??


Hello,
With Daffsun I had two different dye lots and once all put together it all blended nicely.


----------



## redkat

Ok. I completed my Boris last Friday. I was not happy with the yarn almost from the beginning. It got worse with the stuffing. I think it was a bit too thin. (Lionbrand, I think Heartland, I don't have the ball band with me. I did the back seaming as the pictures in the pattern instructions. Not a good choice for this, but I have never done any seaming for constructing objects in knitting. I did change methods for the remainder, and was happier with the seam, but not how the rows of stitching separated with the stuffing.

Then the eyes....they looked ok when I was just working with the head, but after assembly, I feel that they are too low and wide. And the poor thing has an ugly nose.

I have not given this bunny a name, except maybe "Proto", him being what I consider a prototype for future ones. I do plan to make another using different yarn, hopefully eyelash. Maybe if I really get good enough at it I will attempt it with the brown boa yarn I got for $1/skein at Dollar Tree.

For now... here is the finished pic.


----------



## Gypsycream

redkat said:


> Ok. I completed my Boris last Friday. I was not happy with the yarn almost from the beginning. It got worse with the stuffing. I think it was a bit too thin. (Lionbrand, I think Heartland, I don't have the ball band with me. I did the back seaming as the pictures in the pattern instructions. Not a good choice for this, but I have never done any seaming for constructing objects in knitting. I did change methods for the remainder, and was happier with the seam, but not how the rows of stitching separated with the stuffing.
> 
> Then the eyes....they looked ok when I was just working with the head, but after assembly, I feel that they are too low and wide. And the poor thing has an ugly nose.
> 
> I have not given this bunny a name, except maybe "Proto", him being what I consider a prototype for future ones. I do plan to make another using different yarn, hopefully eyelash. Maybe if I really get good enough at it I will attempt it with the brown boa yarn I got for $1/skein at Dollar Tree.
> 
> For now... here is the finished pic.


Aww poor sweet baby looks like he's looking for some love!! I think he's very sweet, he has doleful face bless him, perhaps he's misunderstood. Bet with a lot of loving he would be a loyal friend


----------



## 86571

Redkat, I really like your bunny. He is just beautiful. I know many on here favor eyelash for Gypsy's animals, but I really like the way worsted looks. Great job!


----------



## Maryannee

I like your bunny. He has the sweetest look. I think his feelings are hurt. Such a sweetie. I think he may just grow on you. I had a terrible time constructing Twinkle but after a few days she grew on me.


----------



## Katsch

Redkat, I think your bunny is super cute. I love his wide eye look. Great job!


----------



## gapeach31781

Redkat, love your bunny. He has a natural, earthtone look to him in that yarn. Love it.


----------



## MzBarnz

redkat... your Boris is adorable! Nothing wrong with him. I love the placement of his eyes because like someone else said, it gives him an innocent look. I love him! I've discovered using a mattress stitch on plain yarn works best. I had to learn that technique and still not a pro at it, but it does look better. With eyelash or any other furry type yarn, it doesn't matter because the stitches will be hidden. I'm going to take little "Proto" to the Bunny Hop! now and he will be well accepted by his peers!!


redkat said:


> Ok. I completed my Boris last Friday. I was not happy with the yarn almost from the beginning. It got worse with the stuffing. I think it was a bit too thin. (Lionbrand, I think Heartland, I don't have the ball band with me. I did the back seaming as the pictures in the pattern instructions. Not a good choice for this, but I have never done any seaming for constructing objects in knitting. I did change methods for the remainder, and was happier with the seam, but not how the rows of stitching separated with the stuffing.
> 
> Then the eyes....they looked ok when I was just working with the head, but after assembly, I feel that they are too low and wide. And the poor thing has an ugly nose.
> 
> I have not given this bunny a name, except maybe "Proto", him being what I consider a prototype for future ones. I do plan to make another using different yarn, hopefully eyelash. Maybe if I really get good enough at it I will attempt it with the brown boa yarn I got for $1/skein at Dollar Tree.
> 
> For now... here is the finished pic.


----------



## redkat

Thank you all for the kind comments. I don't really dislike this bunny. I just know that it is my first and I CAN and WILL do better. I am not giving up. MzBarnz, thank you for the advice of using mattress stitch. That is what I used for everything after seaming the back. It really is a nice way to seam. 

When I showed my bunny to some of the people I work with, it was well liked. Two of the guys even commented that they loved it. One even said "I bet if you would try to sell it, you could get at least $30-$35 for it". I said "NO WAY would I sell it for that little"!!


----------



## Crafty Linda

Hi, this is Candy, she was born yesterday 3rd March and has such large hands but we DH and I love her to bits. 
thank you Pat for another wonderful pattern and all the help you and the KPers
have given. I have thoroughly enjoyed the workshop, so glad I joined you.
Candy is made in an eyelash type acrylic, bought in Spain with no information on the label, the ball weighed 45gr and only used 3. So Candy may be getting a brother twin with the wool left over. Linda


----------



## Katsch

Crafty Linda, your Candy bunny is just so cute. I love her coloring and her expression. Well done.


----------



## Gypsycream

Crafty Linda said:


> Hi, this is Candy, she was born yesterday 3rd March and has such large hands but we DH and I love her to bits.
> thank you Pat for another wonderful pattern and all the help you and the KPers
> have given. I have thoroughly enjoyed the workshop, so glad I joined you.
> Candy is made in an eyelash type acrylic, bought in Spain with no information on the label, the ball weighed 45gr and only used 3. So Candy may be getting a brother twin with the wool left over. Linda


Oh Linda she is such a sweet little bunny!! I love that lovely innocent face


----------



## joyceann

Great job! 
Joyce

I wanted to use fun fur yarn but it cost $5.00 a skein. That would have been $20 to $25.00. I decided to use this yarn. It is called angel hair. I am not sure it was a good choice but he did turn out cute. The first child that comes to my house and likes it will be able to take it home.


----------



## Gypsycream

joyceann said:


> Great job!
> Joyce


Ed is lovely!! well done


----------



## joyceann

Thank you. Now to buy the small version pattern.


----------



## Katsch

joyceann said:


> Thank you. Now to buy the small version pattern.


Ed is adorable. I just got my smaller version pattern today. :thumbup:


----------



## Wyldeflower

This is Coral. She's a little Boris Bunny. She gave me no trouble at all.


----------



## laurie4

I just love these can't make up my mind which one is the best lol


----------



## chris kelly

irishrose24 said:


> Finally!! My Boris bunny is done. She has felt eyes as she's going to my 3 month old grand daughter., Jorina. The bunny's name is Trixy. Trixy kept trying to escape and run off to the bunny hop before finished, so I spent a lot of time chasing her. However, she's finally ready for the hop.


Awwww Irishrose, She is gorgeous. I love all these different colours coming through on these Boris's. You were really sensible regarding the eyes. Felt is good for babies so a big well done.


----------



## chris kelly

Lee-Ann said:


> Finally made it! I was born on Sunday night, but mom said the light was wrong for pictures. Then Monday she took the pictures with her phone. Then it took her awhile to figure how to get the pics off her phone to the computer. The computer acted up and wouldn't let her post pictures. AND to top it all off she hasn't given me a name.
> Oh yeah I'm made with Red Heart Lustre Sheen on a 2mm needle.


Oh Lee-Ann, your Bunny is lovely. She looks like Claret wine, so there's a name for her. It looked like she'd hopped over the snow, pretty quickly. Well done for both your Bunnies.


----------



## Katsch

Wyldeflower, Coral is very sweet. Love her sunny bright colors.


----------



## chris kelly

redkat said:


> Ok. I completed my Boris last Friday. I was not happy with the yarn almost from the beginning. It got worse with the stuffing. I think it was a bit too thin. (Lionbrand, I think Heartland, I don't have the ball band with me. I did the back seaming as the pictures in the pattern instructions. Not a good choice for this, but I have never done any seaming for constructing objects in knitting. I did change methods for the remainder, and was happier with the seam, but not how the rows of stitching separated with the stuffing.
> 
> Then the eyes....they looked ok when I was just working with the head, but after assembly, I feel that they are too low and wide. And the poor thing has an ugly nose.
> 
> I have not given this bunny a name, except maybe "Proto", him being what I consider a prototype for future ones. I do plan to make another using different yarn, hopefully eyelash. Maybe if I really get good enough at it I will attempt it with the brown boa yarn I got for $1/skein at Dollar Tree.
> 
> For now... here is the finished pic.


Awwww Proto, you are lovely. I feel like I want to cuddle you and make you smile. In my opinion, you have a very patient and clever Mommy, who has bought out the best in you. I think you should talk her into eyelash before attempting the dark boa.


----------



## chris kelly

Crafty Linda said:


> Hi, this is Candy, she was born yesterday 3rd March and has such large hands but we DH and I love her to bits.
> thank you Pat for another wonderful pattern and all the help you and the KPers
> have given. I have thoroughly enjoyed the workshop, so glad I joined you.
> Candy is made in an eyelash type acrylic, bought in Spain with no information on the label, the ball weighed 45gr and only used 3. So Candy may be getting a brother twin with the wool left over. Linda


Awwww Linda, Candy is adorable. I love that yarn, so soft and snuggly. She's really pretty and i'm not surprised she's well loved. Well done.


----------



## chris kelly

joyceann said:


> Great job!
> Joyce
> 
> I wanted to use fun fur yarn but it cost $5.00 a skein. That would have been $20 to $25.00. I decided to use this yarn. It is called angel hair. I am not sure it was a good choice but he did turn out cute. The first child that comes to my house and likes it will be able to take it home.


Heehee, Joyce, he is adorable and I love his captions. You can see his character coming out. That Angel hair is beautifully soft.


----------



## Crafty Linda

chris kelly said:


> Awwww Linda, Candy is adorable. I love that yarn, so soft and snuggly. She's really pretty and i'm not surprised she's well loved. Well done.


Thank you so much Chris, really appreciate your words. Linda


----------



## Crafty Linda

Katsch said:


> Crafty Linda, your Candy bunny is just so cute. I love her coloring and her expression. Well done.


Thank you for your lovely comments. Linda


----------



## chris kelly

Wyldeflower said:


> This is Coral. She's a little Boris Bunny. She gave me no trouble at all.


Wyldefower, Coral is a real beauty and I love her bright colouring. It's lovely when they are born without any trouble at all. I can see you knitting another one soon. Well done.


----------



## Crafty Linda

Gypsycream said:


> Oh Linda she is such a sweet little bunny!! I love that lovely innocent face


Thank you so much Pat, have just got pattern for Little Bitty bear and Bunny. So off I go again. Linda


----------



## Gypsycream

Wyldeflower said:


> This is Coral. She's a little Boris Bunny. She gave me no trouble at all.


Coral is such a sweetheart!! I'm so pleased she didn't give you any trouble  she looks like a good girl!


----------



## joyceann

chris kelly said:


> Heehee, Joyce, he is adorable and I love his captions. You can see his character coming out. That Angel hair is beautifully soft.


Thank for the kind words!


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! I step away from the computer for a few hours and we have a bunny explosion!! Crafty Linda... what a sweet little Candy Boris Bunny you have created. Love her innocent little face and her coloring is so soft and feminine. Beautiful!

Joyceann... Edward is such a handsome bunny! He's sure to catch all the girl bunnies' eye when he joins the Bunny Hop!

Wyldeflower... Coral is scrumptious! Such a pretty color!

C'mon, little Bunnies! Let's go to the Hop!!


----------



## litprincesstwo

Gypsycream said:


> oh dear what a shame. Are you sure the colours won't blend nicely?


No it's off by about three shades. Well I clearly told my coworker no promise to have them done for Easter. I only have so much time for knitting. Darn work gets in the way of my knitting!!


----------



## litprincesstwo

Katsch said:


> Hello,
> With Daffsun I had two different dye lots and once all put together it all blended nicely.


just wish it would but there is a big shade difference.


----------



## litprincesstwo

redkat I think your bunny is adorable. Sweet soulful eyes that just say "PLease love me. I promise to be a good little bunny"


----------



## redkat

Aw thanks litprincesstwo. I really do like him. He just seemed so sad when finished. And hopefully nobody looks at all the flaws in construction. All in all, it was well received.

To all who have posted bunnies, I love them all!! I really want to make a furry one, but I also like all of the very colorful ones. This has been so much fun!!!


----------



## marywallis

Hi, question page 3 cast on 4 stitches at the beginning of the next row, purl to end. Do I start the purl includeing the newly cast on 4 stitches. The cast on 8 stitches is this at the end of purl row or after I turn work to knit side or right side
sorry I am so dense. Thank you


----------



## redkat

I guess I shouldn't have been too hard on my poor bunny. I have had requests for 7 of them from 2 different people!!


----------



## Gypsycream

marywallis said:


> Hi, question page 3 cast on 4 stitches at the beginning of the next row, purl to end. Do I start the purl includeing the newly cast on 4 stitches. The cast on 8 stitches is this at the end of purl row or after I turn work to knit side or right side
> sorry I am so dense. Thank you


You are not being dense! Its a valid question  Yes you purl your new 4 stitches once you have cast them on.

Then you cast on the 8 stitches and just cut off a longish length of yarn and leave this leg on your left needle, right side of the work facing you and cast on for the second leg on the same needle.


----------



## Gypsycream

redkat said:


> I guess I shouldn't have been too hard on my poor bunny. I have had requests for 7 of them from 2 different people!!


Oooops!! you'd better get busy


----------



## redkat

LOL, Gypsycream!! They are REQUESTS. I haven't said yes. There are other things I want to do. I want another in eyelash yarn and then I want to try your bears. I am also participating in the lace workshop here on KP.


----------



## KJKnitCro

redkat said:


> I guess I shouldn't have been too hard on my poor bunny. I have had requests for 7 of them from 2 different people!!


See, Proto was well liked! I like him too. The smooth yarns are a definite option for animals, as well as the furry ones. I'm just pushing to try a really short fur yarn I found at Dollarama. It's that blasted promise I made to some WIP!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

KJKnitCro said:


> See, Proto was well liked! I like him too. The smooth yarns are a definite option for animals, as well as the furry ones. I'm just pushing to try a really short fur yarn I found at Dollarama. It's that blasted promise I made to some WIP!!!


Sounds like interesting yarn. Photo please


----------



## KJKnitCro

Since you made the request for a picture, Pat, I thought I should knit a little swatch with it. I used 2 1/4mm needles with 19sts. That gave me 3 inches. I have NO idea how many rows. The yarn is non-stretchy, soft, may not be colour fast, acrylic, flat like ribbon, very thin, and somewhat like chenille. The light is not good for pictures right now, so I'm not sure this will help. I was thinking of using some for an itty bitty bear, or for Poppet hair. You know my penchant for small things! Would also make very soft doll clothes with wonderful drape.


----------



## Gypsycream

KJKnitCro said:


> Since you made the request for a picture, Pat, I thought I should knit a little swatch with it. I used 2 1/4mm needles with 19sts. That gave me 3 inches. I have NO idea how many rows. The yarn is non-stretchy, soft, may not be colour fast, acrylic, flat like ribbon, very thin, and somewhat like chenille. The light is not good for pictures right now, so I'm not sure this will help. I was thinking of using some for an itty bitty bear, or for Poppet hair. You know my penchant for small things! Would also make very soft doll clothes with wonderful drape.


That's lovely! Looks like a chenille, which is really hard to find these days  Going to make some lovely item from that


----------



## LindaM

Meet Mrs Bert.. she is a bit shy..but Bert has a rude awakening.. looks can be very deceiving.


----------



## MzBarnz

Now Mrs. Bert is simply stunning! Beautiful color and she does look like she's got a spark in her eye. LOL Let's go join the Bunny Hop!


----------



## LindaM

MzBarnz said:


> Now Mrs. Bert is simply stunning! Beautiful color and she does look like she's got a spark in her eye. LOL Let's go join the Bunny Hop!


Thank you.. I'm so glad she is finally all done and can make it to the bunny hop..


----------



## LindaM

KJKnitCro said:


> Mrs Bert is marvelous! Are you saying that underneath it all, she is not shy? She will charm everyone in the bunny hop, I'm thinking!! Well done, Linda.


Oh.. No.. she is shy.. .just that she will keep Mr Bert inline because of all the other girl bunnies that are there...but I think she has a little devil in her..but you never heard it from me..ok


----------



## Gypsycream

Linda Mrs Bert is a masterpiece!! Beautiful bunny, no doubt Mr Bert is very pleased to see her


----------



## joyceann

WOW! You did a great job! Nice work and beautiful color.
Joyce


----------



## KJKnitCro

LindaM said:


> Oh.. No.. she is shy.. .just that she will keep Mr Bert inline because of all the other girl bunnies that are there...but I think she has a little devil in her..but you never heard it from me..ok


Those eyes of hers do see more than she lets on. Yep, Mr. Bert will be hopping straight and narrow, I'm thinking. I sure like the look of her in that pretty pink. Her nose is perfect. And her hair ornament is just that finishing touch! I'll not be telling any of your or her secrets!!


----------



## LindaM

Gypsycream said:


> Linda Mrs Bert is a masterpiece!! Beautiful bunny, no doubt Mr Bert is very pleased to see her


Thank you Pat, I did my best with her considering my arm/shoulder still hurts..but I did it..finally. Oh yes.. he is very pleased with her.. in fact they both ran off and I haven't heard a peep from them since the photo shoot... oh good grief..LOL

Thank you Everyone that has commented on Mrs Bert.. I would say this is my best work as of yet...


----------



## chris kelly

LindaM said:


> Meet Mrs Bert.. she is a bit shy..but Bert has a rude awakening.. looks can be very deceiving.


WOW!!!! Linda, Mrs. Bert is amazing. I love her. I think Bert is going to have to keep her on a tight rein. Those other Bunnies will be watching her. A big well done.


----------



## kittys punkin

Linda, Mrs Bert is awesome! I hope to have my bunny done in a few days. I am waiting for my eyes to arrive and am in the process of sewing up.


----------



## Katsch

MzBarnz said:


> Now Mrs. Bert is simply stunning! Beautiful color and she does look like she's got a spark in her eye. LOL Let's go join the Bunny Hop!


I second that. Just adorable and love the colors.


----------



## Maryannee

I luv all the bunnies but the pink ones are really special. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Mrs. Bert is gorgeous!!!! Better keep an eye on those 2, if they haven't already taken off for good!!!


----------



## redkat

Mrs. Bert is beautiful!


----------



## Grandma Jo

Oh My, Mrs. Bert is adorable.


----------



## litprincesstwo

Boy birthing these bunnies is hard work! I've finally got one in the process of birthing. Crossing finger that she'll be here tomorrow!


----------



## DebraSundhausen

I think she is very pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, I finally got my bunnies together. Seems like it takes me as long assembling as knitting! I started the first one with long eyelash yarn, big mistake, put that in the corner & went searching for other yarn these guys aren't perfect, zi think the pink n the nose should be a little darker but I'm sure my grandchildren will like them. The purple one is made if baby fringe yarn, something I won't be buying gain, it looks nice but I think it may catch easily & the pieces were at least 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.
When I started the purple one I used purple for the feet but decided it was too dark so used white for the rest , I couldn't tear out that fringe yarn :roll:


----------



## redkat

They are very cute. I like the dark purple feet!


----------



## litprincesstwo

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I finally got my bunnies together. Seems like it takes me as long assembling as knitting! I started the first one with long eyelash yarn, big mistake, put that in the corner & went searching for other yarn these guys aren't perfect, zi think the pink n the nose should be a little darker but I'm sure my grandchildren will like them. The purple one is made if baby fringe yarn, something I won't be buying gain, it looks nice but I think it may catch easily & the pieces were at least 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.
> When I started the purple one I used purple for the feet but decided it was too dark so used white for the rest , I couldn't tear out that fringe yarn :roll:


They are to stinkin' cute! Love the colors on both! Well done!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Your bunnies are both adorable, Bonnie. It seems that no matter the woes we endure, in the end there is success! And if the grandkids are happy, just why are we making a fuss. Now, should we be so lucky, and get to keep one or two animals in our own homes, they are bound to get a smile, or chuckle, or hug out of us occasionally! All the struggles are past! Well done, Bonnie!!!!


----------



## Katsch

Cute bunnies Bonnie.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow! I just scanned back through the many pages, every bunny is so different in yarn & details & ALL are just beautiful. What a bunch of talented people!

Atvoytas, I saw your comment about needing more stitch markers, I think you have little girls with long hair? My DIL brought me a bag of tiny elastics for my GDs hair, I've been using them for stitch markers, they work great & there's about 100 in the bag for a couple of $$ & lots of bright colors so they show on any yarn.


----------



## MzBarnz

Bonnie, your 2 little bunnies are so sweet! Love them! I'm taking them to the Bunny Hop! right now!


----------



## blackat99

I loved creating this Boris Bunny and have enjoyed following the Workshop! All the different Bunnies have been wonderful!


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! What a handsome bunny!! He looks so soft and fluffy. I love him, Letitia!


----------



## Gypsycream

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I finally got my bunnies together. Seems like it takes me as long assembling as knitting! I started the first one with long eyelash yarn, big mistake, put that in the corner & went searching for other yarn these guys aren't perfect, zi think the pink n the nose should be a little darker but I'm sure my grandchildren will like them. The purple one is made if baby fringe yarn, something I won't be buying gain, it looks nice but I think it may catch easily & the pieces were at least 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.
> When I started the purple one I used purple for the feet but decided it was too dark so used white for the rest , I couldn't tear out that fringe yarn :roll:


Well I think they are lovely! And so will your grandchildren. The yarns you have chosen are both perfect for bunnies  And they look completely huggable!!


----------



## Katsch

Letitia, your bunny is so cute.


----------



## Gypsycream

blackat99 said:


> I loved creating this Boris Bunny and have enjoyed following the Workshop! All the different Bunnies have been wonderful!


Aww your lovely bunny snuck through when I wasn't looking Letitia! He looks shy and quiet but totally huggable


----------



## redkat

Totally adorable, Letitia. Love him!


----------



## Grandma Jo

I have followed along page by page and all the bunnies are so adorable. I got my own bunny started just last night so the workshop might be closed before I get her done. Hope she turns out as cute as all the bunnies on here. Thanks Gypsycream for all that you do and for being our great designer and for being one of use on KP. The workshop is great.


----------



## Gypsycream

Grandma Jo said:


> I have followed along page by page and all the bunnies are so adorable. I got my own bunny started just last night so the workshop might be closed before I get her done. Hope she turns out as cute as all the bunnies on here. Thanks Gypsycream for all that you do and for being our great designer and for being one of use on KP. The workshop is great.


I know you've had other commitments Jo, but we'll always be here on KP and you know you can email or pm me if you need any help. And of course we are all waiting to see your bunny when he's ready


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Love all the bunnies, each with their own personality. I have my second one just about together, so hopefully today he will be whole!


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Love all the bunnies, each with their own personality. I have my second one just about together, so hopefully today he will be whole!


Looking forwards to seeing him/her


----------



## chris kelly

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I finally got my bunnies together. Seems like it takes me as long assembling as knitting! I started the first one with long eyelash yarn, big mistake, put that in the corner & went searching for other yarn these guys aren't perfect, zi think the pink n the nose should be a little darker but I'm sure my grandchildren will like them. The purple one is made if baby fringe yarn, something I won't be buying gain, it looks nice but I think it may catch easily & the pieces were at least 1/2 inch thick & terrible to sew together.
> When I started the purple one I used purple for the feet but decided it was too dark so used white for the rest , I couldn't tear out that fringe yarn :roll:


Wow Bonnie, love them both, but I must say, that multi-brown has stolen my heart. Beautiful Boris Bunnies.


----------



## chris kelly

blackat99 said:


> I loved creating this Boris Bunny and have enjoyed following the Workshop! All the different Bunnies have been wonderful!


Awww Letitia, I've been waiting to see your Boris. I certainly was not disappointed. You are an amazing Gypsycream addict and produce the most beautiful work. I love your Boris; he has the cutest little face. Hmmm.; Are you sure he isn't a she? They can be pretty deceiving sometimes. Well done to you. x


----------



## LindaM

Bonnie, both your bunnies are adorable. They are just begging to be hugged.


----------



## LindaM

blackat99 said:


> I loved creating this Boris Bunny and have enjoyed following the Workshop! All the different Bunnies have been wonderful!


 Your little Boris is so cute. Love the color and he is also begging to be hugged. Wonderful job.


----------



## joyceann

Here is Belle. She would like to join the bunny hop.

She was created with pipsqueak yarn. It is a fun knit to do. 
Thank you again Gypsycream.

Joyce


----------



## blackat99

Welcome to the Bunny Hope, Belle! You are a very pretty Bunny and look very happy to have found your cousin!


----------



## Gypsycream

joyceann said:


> Here is Belle. She would like to join the bunny hop.
> 
> She was created with pipsqueak yarn. It is a fun knit to do.
> Thank you again Gypsycream.
> 
> Joyce


Aww your bunnies are lovely, so cuddly and Belle is very sweet


----------



## Katsch

Awww, Belle is very sweet


----------



## chris kelly

Belle is gorgeous and she's got a big smile on her face now that she's found her cousin. I love her yarn. It's perfect for a cuddly Bunny.


----------



## MzBarnz

Awwww... Belle's name suits her! She is so colorful and reminds me of cotton candy. Let's go to the Bunny Hop!!


----------



## blackat99

blackat99 said:


> Welcome to the Bunny Hope, Belle! You are a very pretty Bunny and look very happy to have found your cousin!


My Error in Commenting on the Bunny Hop when it should have read the Bunny Workshop!


----------



## redkat

That Belle sure is a cutie!


----------



## goldiebaco

Here is Belle. She would like to join the bunny hop.

She was created with pipsqueak yarn. It is a fun knit to do. 
Thank you again Gypsycream.

Joyce

So Sweet, well done


----------



## atvoytas

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! I just scanned back through the many pages, every bunny is so different in yarn & details & ALL are just beautiful. What a bunch of talented people!
> 
> Atvoytas, I saw your comment about needing more stitch markers, I think you have little girls with long hair? My DIL brought me a bag of tiny elastics for my GDs hair, I've been using them for stitch markers, they work great & there's about 100 in the bag for a couple of $$ & lots of bright colors so they show on any yarn.


I tried the small elastics but they were hard to find in the boa yarn. I switched back to the other markers. Thank you for the idea


----------



## chris kelly

atvoytas said:


> I tried the small elastics but they were hard to find in the boa yarn. I switched back to the other markers. Thank you for the idea


atvoytas, I just use bits of coloured thread. It works perfectly if you twist it around the stitch you want marking.


----------



## goldiebaco

My bunny hopefully will be born tomorrow. no name yet. I need to complete the 2 arms and then the fun begins. I've had a lot of trouble doing the arms and have put it last. maybe I'm better focused today. As I've been doing the other pieces my thoughts went to how it will all come together. This could be the hardest part for me.

Got to start thinking about a name.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Belle is a sweet bunny, for sure. She looks so soft and cuddly, ready for lots of hugs. She's sure to make lots of friends in the Bunny Hop.


----------



## KJKnitCro

A sweet lady on KP sent me some yarn to finish my Boris Bunny! Just guess what I'm doing until our guest arrives for this evening!!!!!
It will be so much fun to see if this one can hop or not!


----------



## Katsch

goldiebaco said:


> My bunny hopefully will be born tomorrow. no name yet. I need to complete the 2 arms and then the fun begins. I've had a lot of trouble doing the arms and have put it last. maybe I'm better focused today. As I've been doing the other pieces my thoughts went to how it will all come together. This could be the hardest part for me.
> 
> Got to start thinking about a name.


Hi goldiebaco,
For me sometimes the name comes once I see the face. Good luck on finishing the arms and sewing. Hope all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> My bunny hopefully will be born tomorrow. no name yet. I need to complete the 2 arms and then the fun begins. I've had a lot of trouble doing the arms and have put it last. maybe I'm better focused today. As I've been doing the other pieces my thoughts went to how it will all come together. This could be the hardest part for me.
> 
> Got to start thinking about a name.


Sorry to hear you had trouble with the arm shaping  I have trouble keeping count sometimes and have to jot the numbers down on a scrap of paper, then forget to put a row down and it all goes pear shaped!

Just take your time assembling and stuffing your bunny, have a look at the step by step guide and the extra photos I added on here, I think its pages 17 and 18, and you will be fine.


----------



## goldiebaco

Thanks Pat, hopefully she will make her entrance in a day or two,,
thanks for the encouragement, even with my ticking off the rows I still mess it up, maybe like you said I could have forgotten to tick the row count down.


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> Thanks Pat, hopefully she will make her entrance in a day or two,,
> thanks for the encouragement, even with my ticking off the rows I still mess it up, maybe like you said I could have forgotten to tick the row count down.


I seem to have a bad short term memory at the moment and can never remember if I've ticked a row off or not, its really annoying sometimes lol!


----------



## goldiebaco

I'm almost done with 1 arm, past the 16 rows of alternating increase and decrease rows. I think this is the part that gave me trouble, so hopefully I'm on the right track.


----------



## CU Volunteer

I just checked for your pictures and making up on pages 17 and 18 and they were not there. What happened to them?


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> I just checked for your pictures and making up on pages 17 and 18 and they were not there. What happened to them?


Seem to be on page 16 now: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318746-16.html

I had a feeling there were some more, but can't find them just now


----------



## Linda C.

Some sewing up directions are on page 26 and also page 46. I think there are more somewhere, but think they have been moved from original pages!


----------



## Gypsycream

Linda C. said:


> Some sewing up directions are on page 26 and also page 46. I think there are more somewhere, but think they have been moved from original pages!


Thank you Linda  Seems like someone had a shufti around lol!


----------



## catlover1960

I am working on my Boris. This is the first time I have used eyelash yarn and about 1/2 to 3/4 of the eyelashes are on the wrong side. I have heard people brush them to get the eyelashes to come through to the right side. What type of brush do you use and do you brush before sewing up or the final product after stuffing? Thanks for any answers. A new bunny will be born soon.


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> I am working on my Boris. This is the first time I have used eyelash yarn and about 1/2 to 3/4 of the eyelashes are on the wrong side. I have heard people brush them to get the eyelashes to come through to the right side. What type of brush do you use and do you brush before sewing up or the final product after stuffing? Thanks for any answers. A new bunny will be born soon.


I use a suede shoe brush, a stiff nylon brush anyway. Normally I sew the piece up and give it a good brush and then once its stuffed I go over it again. Don't worry about any lashes coming out, they would anyway, better out than in if they are coming out anyway


----------



## catlover1960

Thank you. I will be off to the store later to get a brush.


----------



## CU Volunteer

Thanks so much KPers for letting me know pages of instruction had been moved around. I wanted to check out directions before I sewed up "Beau"
I posted his picture under New as I could not figure out how to put him here.


----------



## CU Volunteer

I figured it out I think.
I am including a picture of Beau with Prissy. She was so unhappy when Beau was born. She just pouted and pouted so I crocheted her a new hat and now she is a happy bunny.


----------



## blackat99

CU Volunteer said:


> I figured it out I think.
> I am including a picture of Beau with Prissy. She was so unhappy when Beau was born. She just pouted and pouted so I crocheted her a new hat and now she is a happy bunny.


Beautiful Bunnies! Love the hat!


----------



## CU Volunteer

yes those are Christmas cactus in the picture. They are now blooming for the 3rd time since fall. pink, red. fushia and orange


----------



## KJKnitCro

Your bunnies are adorable! Beau and Prissy are a great couple! Prissy's lop ears really suit a hat very well! SO cute!


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> I figured it out I think.
> I am including a picture of Beau with Prissy. She was so unhappy when Beau was born. She just pouted and pouted so I crocheted her a new hat and now she is a happy bunny.


Beau is one very handsome bunny, I'm sure Miss Prissy will soon warm to him, but you take care, you know what bunnies are like lol!


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Beau is so Beau-tiful. And Prissy certainly looks happy now. These Boris Bunnies are a perfect pair. Well done.


----------



## Designer1234

DESIGNER HERE: I have been following this workshop and I must say that the Boris bunnies are wonderful. I also have been following the silent Parade. Just to let you know Pat, we can leave this open as long as you wish. Once we close it I will remove a lot of the greetings etc. so that the actual instructions are easier to find. Great job everyone! These little animals are absolutely outstanding!!


----------



## MzBarnz

Thank you, Designer1234! It is a wonderful workshop and lots of participation!


Designer1234 said:


> DESIGNER HERE: I have been following this workshop and I must say that the Boris bunnies are wonderful. I also have been following the silent Parade. Just to let you know Pat, we can leave this open as long as you wish. Once we close it I will remove a lot of the greetings etc. so that the actual instructions are easier to find. Great job everyone! These little animals are absolutely outstanding!!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> Thank you, Designer1234! It is a wonderful workshop and lots of participation!


I agree!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you for you help and input Shirley, its been a great workshop and I think the finished standard of all the Boris's has been wonderful. I hope members learnt not to be frightened of creating a critter


----------



## chris kelly

Designer1234 said:


> DESIGNER HERE: I have been following this workshop and I must say that the Boris bunnies are wonderful. I also have been following the silent Parade. Just to let you know Pat, we can leave this open as long as you wish. Once we close it I will remove a lot of the greetings etc. so that the actual instructions are easier to find. Great job everyone! These little animals are absolutely outstanding!!


Thank you Designer for this wonderful Workshop. You and Pat make a good team and it will be hard to find a replacement for you, if you finally do decide to leave the responsibilities of these Workshops. Have you made a solid decision on that?


----------



## Cardelo

chris kelly said:


> Thank you Designer for this wonderful Workshop. You and Pat make a good team and it will be hard to find a replacement for you, if you finally do decide to leave the responsibilities of these Workshops. Have you made a solid decision on that?


Ditto. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Thank you, it has been fun.


----------



## laurie4

yes thank you I still haven't finished mine yet but it will come, hopefully sooner than later my wrists are still out of commission lol


----------



## grannyfabulous4

It has been a great class indeed. I have my second one knitted and about half put together, but had to put that aside a couple days to prepare for a house full of company for 2 days. Hopefully Monday I will finish up and then on to the little ones!! Have to have a couple of those before Easter too!


----------



## joyceann

I would like to add my thanks to you both. I really enjoyed this workshop. If you were close to me...I would give you both a sticker. Well done!

Joyce


----------



## redkat

I too want to add my thanks. I have long admired the cute Gypsycream critters here on KP. I never thought that I would be able to make one myself. And now I have. I will surely make more as time allows.


----------



## CU Volunteer

Thanks to all for the wonderful workshop and darling bunnies. Looking forward to another Gypsycream creation.


----------



## LindaM

I have enjoyed participating in this workshop. Seeing all the bunnies have been a joy. Reading there stories behind them even having a chuckle or two and actually seeing them come to life is amazing. Great Job everyone on all the Boris's out there. Its been a pleasure to be in one of Pat's workshops. And hopefully not my last either. I had fun here as many did also. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linda C.

Gypsycream said:


> I use the standard, cheap, eyelash yarn. This one:
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash#
> 
> Or this one: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash_100gr


I am making my second bunny, I ordered from yarn paradise -- the 100 gr eyelash yarn. I am so excited with it!!! I haven't used anything so "fluffy" before! I have made scarves, trims, etc. with the Bernat Boa and Lion Brand Fun Fur. My first bunny was made with fun fur. We all think he looks evil, or "possessed". I can't send a picture, or I would :lol: Maybe I can get someone to help me with that when I get 2nd bunny finished.
I do have a question about his ears. I am making straight ears for this one and I know I saw someone having problems with the furry yarn turning out a bit smaller than the lining, but I have looked and looked and can't find it, and can't remember the solution Pat recommended. Would it work to knit the outer part a couple rows longer before casting off?
Thank you so much for your help!
Linda


----------



## Bobglory

Thank you to everyone for this wonderful workshop. It was fantastic!

I will be starting a second bunny soon.... Heaven forbid my DGS doesn't have a bunny lol.

Gigi


----------



## Gypsycream

Linda C. said:


> I am making my second bunny, I ordered from yarn paradise -- the 100 gr eyelash yarn. I am so excited with it!!! I haven't used anything so "fluffy" before! I have made scarves, trims, etc. with the Bernat Boa and Lion Brand Fun Fur. My first bunny was made with fun fur. We all think he looks evil, or "possessed". I can't send a picture, or I would :lol: Maybe I can get someone to help me with that when I get 2nd bunny finished.
> I do have a question about his ears. I am making straight ears for this one and I know I saw someone having problems with the furry yarn turning out a bit smaller than the lining, but I have looked and looked and can't find it, and can't remember the solution Pat recommended. Would it work to knit the outer part a couple rows longer before casting off?
> Thank you so much for your help!
> Linda


I'm sure your first bunny isn't evil at all lol! If you managed to knit with Lion Brand Fun Fur then you will enjoy knitting with the Ice Yarn Eyelash. Was it the "normal" eyelash you ordered?

As for the ears, I think the person who had trouble was using a bulky yarn for the lining which was why the lining was working out too big. If you use the worsted and the same needle size for both in and outer ear then you will not have a problem. The ear lining is a couple of rows shorter and a couple of stitches smaller to the outer ear to accommodate for this.

I hope you manage to post a photo of your bunny


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Meet "Barney", my newest Boris Bunny!


----------



## Linda C.

Yes, it was the normal eyelash, not the long. I still can't believe how nice this yarn is! I'm so glad you shared what kind of yarn you used to make your animals turn out so beautiful. I also was surprised how quickly I received the order from yarn paradise! Good information! Thanks again for the workshop and all the time it involved.


----------



## blackat99

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Meet "Barney", my newest Boris Bunny!


Barney is a lovely Boris Bunny! Great colour choices! It seems that the Pipsqueak works very well for these Bunnies!


----------



## MzBarnz

Hi Barney!! You are one handsome Bunny! Love your colors and you look so soft and huggable. Are you ready to go to the Bunny Hop!?


----------



## joyceann

Barney is great. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Wyldeflower

Love Love Love all the bunnies showing up. It is true, they do multiply rapidly. 

Thank you Pat for a wonderful workshop, MzBarnz for posting all of our bunnies on the BunnyHop and Designer1234 for working with Pat on setting up this workshop. It has been so informative.


----------



## redkat

grannyfabulous4, your Barney is adorable. I really like all the bunnies made from pipsqueak yarn. Is it difficult to work with?


----------



## Grandma Jo

redkat said:


> grannyfabulous4, your Barney is adorable. I really like all the bunnies made from pipsqueak yarn. Is it difficult to work with?


No, it is lots easier than eyelash. It is am much heavier yarn but makes darling animals. They do turn out larger though.


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Meet "Barney", my newest Boris Bunny!


Wow Barney is beautiful!! What a lovely colour he is and so professionally finished. He's lovely


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Thanks everyone. I have not used the eyelash for a bunny yet, but that is what the next one will be, for ME!!! I like working with the eyelash yarn. Find the pipsqueak is best if I work slowly with it and not try to do too much at a time. I have a bitty bunny on the needles with pipsqueak and want to finish him this week, then an eyelash Boris for me. Pat, thank you so much for these workshops and all your lovely patterns. I would not have attempted them without hearing what a joy they are to do. I have the Poppet pattern, but have not started that. The hair really scares me, so may have to contact you for help. That won't happen until after Easter. Have family coming for a week from CA with 2 teenage boys, so will be busy cooking and keeping them entertained for 2 weeks. Thanks to designer 1234 for all her work with setting up the workshops. You are both loved for all your kindness!


----------



## Gypsycream

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have not used the eyelash for a bunny yet, but that is what the next one will be, for ME!!! I like working with the eyelash yarn. Find the pipsqueak is best if I work slowly with it and not try to do too much at a time. I have a bitty bunny on the needles with pipsqueak and want to finish him this week, then an eyelash Boris for me. Pat, thank you so much for these workshops and all your lovely patterns. I would not have attempted them without hearing what a joy they are to do. I have the Poppet pattern, but have not started that. The hair really scares me, so may have to contact you for help. That won't happen until after Easter. Have family coming for a week from CA with 2 teenage boys, so will be busy cooking and keeping them entertained for 2 weeks. Thanks to designer 1234 for all her work with setting up the workshops. You are both loved for all your kindness!


You are most welcome!! As for the poppet hair, well take it steady and you'll not go wrong and of course contact me if you need help. My email address is on your pattern. Have a happy Easter xx


----------



## CU Volunteer

Does Ice yarn make any yarn like the pipsqueak yarn??


----------



## Grandma Jo

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have not used the eyelash for a bunny yet, but that is what the next one will be, for ME!!! I like working with the eyelash yarn. Find the pipsqueak is best if I work slowly with it and not try to do too much at a time. I have a bitty bunny on the needles with pipsqueak and want to finish him this week, then an eyelash Boris for me. Pat, thank you so much for these workshops and all your lovely patterns. I would not have attempted them without hearing what a joy they are to do. I have the Poppet pattern, but have not started that. The hair really scares me, so may have to contact you for help. That won't happen until after Easter. Have family coming for a week from CA with 2 teenage boys, so will be busy cooking and keeping them entertained for 2 weeks. Thanks to designer 1234 for all her work with setting up the workshops. You are both loved for all your kindness!


I was afraid of the hair too, I finally ended up using a crochet hook. I folded the strand of yarn in half, pulled loop through and then pulled strands through loop. Really, it was pretty easy.


----------



## Gypsycream

CU Volunteer said:


> Does Ice yarn make any yarn like the pipsqueak yarn??


Yes they do!! Its new and I've not tried it yet so can't say if its as good as pipsqueak.
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/puffy-glitz-neon-pink#

But if you look closely at the photos I think you will see it has a glitz in it so I'm not so sure about it.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Grandma Jo said:


> I was afraid of the hair too, I finally ended up using a crochet hook. I folded the strand of yarn in half, pulled loop through and then pulled strands through loop. Really, it was pretty easy.


Thanks for the tip. I will certainly keep that in mind!


----------



## Grandma Jo

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will certainly keep that in mind!


I was able to take the hair down along the side of the face doing it that way. I worked it so that I pulled the loop was on the front side of the face and pulled the strands toward the back. In other words, I worked it so the strands would go the direction I wanted them to. Like the bangs came forward.


----------



## catlover1960

I have all of my bunny parts made and now to making him up. Hopefully after physiotherapy I will be able to put him together. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## goldiebaco

Got my parts completed, yesterday I spent the good part of the afternoon assembling the arms. I find it very difficult to find the thread in the eyelash yarn. I try brushing the lashes away from the thread, but it still is difficult, it seems I'm searching blind for the thread. 
Can I blame it on my eyes? any tips out there on how to do this correctly as I am anxious to add my bunny to the clan.
I am using ICE eyelash in white with a peach color worsted for the additional parts.
thanks, goldie


----------



## chris kelly

Awww Barney is just so perfect. I love that yarn as it's so soft and 'new-baby' friendly. His colour is lovely. A big well done there on a beautiful Bunny.


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> Got my parts completed, yesterday I spent the good part of the afternoon assembling the arms. I find it very difficult to find the thread in the eyelash yarn. I try brushing the lashes away from the thread, but it still is difficult, it seems I'm searching blind for the thread.
> Can I blame it on my eyes? any tips out there on how to do this correctly as I am anxious to add my bunny to the clan.
> I am using ICE eyelash in white with a peach color worsted for the additional parts.
> thanks, goldie


Have to confess I leave very long ends so I can find them lol! I'm sure it will get easier as you go along


----------



## goldiebaco

I was able to find the ends, it's just when I'm sewing up I have a hard time finding the thread to insert the needle.


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> I was able to find the ends, it's just when I'm sewing up I have a hard time finding the thread to insert the needle.


You have to feel rather than see the edge of your work, promise it will get easier


----------



## goldiebaco

Thanks Pat, I will not give up. This is my first large stuffed animal and I am determined to get it right.


----------



## Gypsycream

goldiebaco said:


> Thanks Pat, I will not give up. This is my first large stuffed animal and I am determined to get it right.


Another thing, use a blunt needle, this will stop you from piercing the yarn, almost impossible to pull the yarn through a pierced stitch.


----------



## goldiebaco

Thanks, that could be one of my problems. I will change to a blunt needle.


----------



## catlover1960

Meet Brownie, born about 5 minutes ago. This was the first time I have ever worked with eyelash yarn. It was difficult at first but got easier as I went along. Hope you like him. He is very excited to meet all of the other bunnies.


----------



## lpeni

Brownie is one sweet bunny. I love his cute expression.


----------



## chris kelly

catlover1960 said:


> Meet Brownie, born about 5 minutes ago. This was the first time I have ever worked with eyelash yarn. It was difficult at first but got easier as I went along. Hope you like him. He is very excited to meet all of the other bunnies.


Awww Brownie is adorable. I love brand new babies. Congratulations on managing eyelash yarn. It is difficult at first, but trust me... this will not be the first time now. Well done on him, he's perfect.


----------



## redkat

Another adorable bunny to join the group. Great job Catlover. Nice job on using the eyelash. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## litprincesstwo

Brownie love that little smile on our face. Looks like your up to something!


----------



## Gypsycream

catlover1960 said:


> Meet Brownie, born about 5 minutes ago. This was the first time I have ever worked with eyelash yarn. It was difficult at first but got easier as I went along. Hope you like him. He is very excited to meet all of the other bunnies.


Aww now Brownie is a very sweet Bunnie  Well done, love him!


----------



## lpeni

Here is my Boris. I made this with Pipsqueak yarn and size 4 needles.


----------



## Gypsycream

lpeni said:


> Here is my Boris. I made this with Pipsqueak yarn and size 4 needles.


I saw your beautiful snuggly Boris in the pictures section and I've trying to work out if its a boy or girl. But whatever he/she decides, he/she is truly lovely


----------



## lpeni

Gypsycream said:


> I saw your beautiful snuggly Boris in the pictures section and I've trying to work out if its a boy or girl. But whatever he/she decides, he/she is truly lovely


I couldn't decide either, that's why I'm letting my GGD name it. I'm taking the easy way. 
The one thing I do know is, I will be glad when the 🌞 shines and the 🌷's start popping thru the ground. Welcome Spring!!


----------



## catlover1960

chris kelly said:


> Awww Brownie is adorable. I love brand new babies. Congratulations on managing eyelash yarn. It is difficult at first, but trust me... this will not be the first time now. Well done on him, he's perfect.


So true. I made a bear for Brownies friend. Pictures of them both will be posted later today. I got a good deal on the eyelash yarn and still have 6 balls of it left over.

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Also thank you designer and gypsycream for another great workshop. Everyones bunnies are beautiful.


----------



## redkat

lpeni said:


> Here is my Boris. I made this with Pipsqueak yarn and size 4 needles.


How sweet! Some little girl is going to be very happy. I'm sure she will give him/her a very nice name.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Cocoa has just been born! On a lovely sunny day. There will definitely be some celebration tonight, but Mom needs a little rest after this labour and delivery. It looked as though Cocoa might be born handicapped, but thanks to a KP member, Marilyn Skinner, who sent me some yarn, Cocoa was born "whole". As you can see, he still needs his blankie!


----------



## KJKnitCro

catlover1960 said:


> Meet Brownie, born about 5 minutes ago. This was the first time I have ever worked with eyelash yarn. It was difficult at first but got easier as I went along. Hope you like him. He is very excited to meet all of the other bunnies.


Wow! Brownie is so new, and stands up so well already! Such a sweetheart!


----------



## KJKnitCro

lpeni said:


> Here is my Boris. I made this with Pipsqueak yarn and size 4 needles.


Your bunny sure looks soft and cuddly! I think she's a girl. Your GGD is sure to love her!


----------



## Gypsycream

Oh he's lovely! what a beautiful face he has, so kind and thoughtful. Pleased you managed to find some more yarn to finish him off.


----------



## catlover1960

KJKnitCro said:


> Cocoa has just been born! On a lovely sunny day. There will definitely be some celebration tonight, but Mom needs a little rest after this labour and delivery. It looked as though Cocoa might be born handicapped, but thanks to a KP member, Marilyn Skinner, who sent me some yarn, Cocoa was born "whole". As you can see, he still needs his blankie!


Cocoa is precious. Brownie has a new friend named Coco (bear). Pictures will be posted in about 10 minutes. Your Cocoa will be hopping around with all of the other bunnies in no time.


----------



## joyceann

You did a great job on Cocoa. She is so cute!


----------



## lafranciskar

All these new additions are adorable. This workshop sure has produced some very sweet Boris Bunnies. Love them all.


----------



## chris kelly

lpeni said:


> Here is my Boris. I made this with Pipsqueak yarn and size 4 needles.


Ipeni, I love your beautiful Boris. I wonder what her name will be. Well done on such a sweet snuggly Bunny.


----------



## chris kelly

KJKnitCro said:


> Cocoa has just been born! On a lovely sunny day. There will definitely be some celebration tonight, but Mom needs a little rest after this labour and delivery. It looked as though Cocoa might be born handicapped, but thanks to a KP member, Marilyn Skinner, who sent me some yarn, Cocoa was born "whole". As you can see, he still needs his blankie!


Awwww This is the cutest little Cocoa and perfect as he is. Don't change one thing about him. The little blankie is an extra special touch. Well done.


----------



## lpeni

Cocoa is precious. Love his little blanket as I'm sure he loves it too.


----------



## lpeni

sorry, double post.


----------



## Nowaycz

Boris finally arrived after a long day of labor . He is happy to be here on the first day of Spring. Not too sure what all the white stuff is that is falling out of the sky. What fun !


----------



## LoraJ

Winnie was born this first day of Spring! Happy Spring everyone!


----------



## chris kelly

Nowaycz said:


> Boris finally arrived after a long day of labor . He is happy to be here on the first day of Spring. Not too sure what all the white stuff is that is falling out of the sky. What fun !


Oh my goodness, I'm not sure about the white stuff falling out of the sky, but look at all the gorgeous Boris Bunnies hopping around this page. Nowaycz, your Boris is wonderful. He looks really soft and squidgy. A perfect Huggable. Well done.


----------



## chris kelly

LoraJ said:


> Winnie was born this first day of Spring! Happy Spring everyone!


Lora, Winnie looks like the cat who's got the cream, or should I say the Bunny who's eaten the buttercups!. She's so proud to be a real Spring Bunny. I love your yarn choice, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## LoraJ

chris kelly said:


> Lora, Winnie looks like the cat who's got the cream, or should I say the Bunny who's eaten the buttercups!. She's so proud to be a real Spring Bunny. I love your yarn choice, absolutely brilliant.


Thanks, Chris. Winnie's soft fur is made of eyelash yarn. I couldn't resist the white.


----------



## Gypsycream

Nowaycz said:


> Boris finally arrived after a long day of labor . He is happy to be here on the first day of Spring. Not too sure what all the white stuff is that is falling out of the sky. What fun !


He is lovely


----------



## Gypsycream

LoraJ said:


> Winnie was born this first day of Spring! Happy Spring everyone!


Winnie is adorable  A lovely Spring bunny!!


----------



## MzBarnz

2 new gorgeous Bunnies!!! Boris and Winnie! I'll take them to the Bunny Hop!


----------



## LoraJ

Gypsycream said:


> Winnie is adorable  A lovely Spring bunny!!


Thank you, Gypsycream. Your pattern is great!


----------



## blackat99

Nowaycz said:


> Boris finally arrived after a long day of labor . He is happy to be here on the first day of Spring. Not too sure what all the white stuff is that is falling out of the sky. What fun !


Your Boris is lovely Nowaycz!


----------



## blackat99

LoraJ said:


> Winnie was born this first day of Spring! Happy Spring everyone!


Winnie is a cute Bunny, Loraj!


----------



## blackat99

MzBarnz said:


> 2 new gorgeous Bunnies!!! Boris and Winnie! I'll take them to the Bunny Hop!


You must be exhausted chasing after all the Bunnies, Donna!


----------



## MzBarnz

You got that right, Letitia! Whew! They're keeping me on my toes, that's for sure! But they are wonderful, aren't they?!


blackat99 said:


> You must be exhausted chasing after all the Bunnies, Donna!


----------



## lpeni

LoraJ said:


> Winnie was born this first day of Spring! Happy Spring everyone!


Winnie is so cute and I really like the looks of the yarn you used. The eyelash doesn't look as long as some of the others.


----------



## LoraJ

lpeni said:


> Winnie is so cute and I really like the looks of the yarn you used. The eyelash doesn't look as long as some of the others.


Thank you, Ipeni. I used Bernat Boa. I was going to use fun fur by Lion Brand but the stores didn't have enough skeins in stock. Winnie likes her white fluffy fur!


----------



## grannyfabulous4

More lovely bunnies to join the parade!! They are all so cute and loveable.


----------



## marywallis

Every bunny is so precious, I am working as fast as I can to join the party


----------



## meadowmadcow

Hi Pat - I have knitted everything up to the lop ear outside piece. I am concerned that having reached the point where I start to decrease the stitches the outside piece is not anywhere near as long as the inside. I know that I knitted the inside correctly (having lost count on each one I used a checklist to tick them off!!). Should this be the case or have I misunderstood something? HELP!!


----------



## meadowmadcow

Hi again Pat. Just to let you know I have used Ice eyelash yarn for the main yarn and Hayfield Bonus Chunky yarn for the feet, hands and inside of the ears. I hope that makes it easier to appreciate my problems! Thanks


----------



## StellasKnits

meadowmadcow said:


> Hi Pat - I have knitted everything up to the lop ear outside piece. I am concerned that having reached the point where I start to decrease the stitches the outside piece is not anywhere near as long as the inside. I know that I knitted the inside correctly (having lost count on each one I used a checklist to tick them off!!). Should this be the case or have I misunderstood something? HELP!!


I'm sewing mine up at the moment as well and doing the lop ear. The outer ear piece IS bigger than the inner ear because when you sew them up and then turn them back right side facing you want the outer piece to sort of show on the front (if that makes sense). Just stretch the inner ear piece to make it fit to the outer ear piece as you're sewing. You'll see what I mean when you turn it inside out. It'll be perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

meadowmadcow said:


> Hi Pat - I have knitted everything up to the lop ear outside piece. I am concerned that having reached the point where I start to decrease the stitches the outside piece is not anywhere near as long as the inside. I know that I knitted the inside correctly (having lost count on each one I used a checklist to tick them off!!). Should this be the case or have I misunderstood something? HELP!!


So sorry, I didn't get a notification that a question had been asked.

Your inner ear should be a little small/shorter but not that much, only quarter of an inch or so. You've either used thicker eyelash yarn than contrast yarn or you've miss counted the rows. I would suggest that you knit a couple more rows of the inner ears if you can


----------



## StellasKnits

Well, better late than never! I had fun knitting this little one up and need to make one more  Fun pattern!


----------



## blackat99

Welcome Boris Bunny! You are not late - all in good time!


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww he's perfect!! What lovely yarn, perfect for a bunny!! So pleased you enjoy creating him


----------



## catlover1960

StellasKnits said:


> Well, better late than never! I had fun knitting this little one up and need to make one more  Fun pattern!


Love the tweedy yarn you used. Your Boris is going to be well loved.


----------



## StellasKnits

Thanks Pat and Catlover! That's Vanna yarn for the main part and just some random stash for the off white.


----------



## redkat

Another cutie!! Well done StellasKnits!


----------



## chris kelly

StellasKnits said:


> Well, better late than never! I had fun knitting this little one up and need to make one more  Fun pattern!


Awww Stella, she's a cute Bunny. Never mind her bunny tail, it's her nose that will see her home in the dark. Her lops hang beautifully so a big Well done there. Your yarn choice is lovely.


----------



## Dineke

Finally finished my second bunny, found him a bit harder for some reason, but finally came together, picture with them both too, not good with names though . Thanks again Pat for your wonderful Patterns, so much fun to make.


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grammax8

They are gorgeous.....well done.


----------



## Dineke

Hi, sorry I put this in the wrong section, meant to be in the Boris the bunny workshop one. If anyone can change it for me that would be great.
Thanks Dineke


----------



## run4fittness

Love those faces! :thumbup:


----------



## KathySue

Had a hard time knitting this Dark Mink color of Bernat Boa. Way too hard to see so grateful it is forgiving as to where your stitch goes! Caron Simply Soft "plum wine" was color B. My grandchildren are under 15 months so I wanted felt eyes... proving once again that I am great at following directions and patterns but do not have an artistic, free drawing bone in my body! The multiple Easter books and child bunny books I looked at to copy and get color ideas. Finally I just did it and yes my adult children think it looks like the evil eye but older grandchildren (not made for them) have named her Choc-co


----------



## Gypsycream

Dineke said:


> Finally finished my second bunny, found him a bit harder for some reason, but finally came together, picture with them both too, not good with names though . Thanks again Pat for your wonderful Patterns, so much fun to make.


Love these two bunnies, you can tell they are family can't you??


----------



## Gypsycream

KathySue said:


> Had a hard time knitting this Dark Mink color of Bernat Boa. Way too hard to see so grateful it is forgiving as to where your stitch goes! Caron Simply Soft "plum wine" was color B. My grandchildren are under 15 months so I wanted felt eyes... proving once again that I am great at following directions and patterns but do not have an artistic, free drawing bone in my body! The multiple Easter books and child bunny books I looked at to copy and get color ideas. Finally I just did it and yes my adult children think it looks like the evil eye but older grandchildren (not made for them) have named her Choc-co


Well I think she's beautiful! She have love almond shaped blue eyes. Well done, I wouldn't know where to start! Choc-co is a perfect name too


----------



## blackat99

KathySue said:


> Had a hard time knitting this Dark Mink color of Bernat Boa. Way too hard to see so grateful it is forgiving as to where your stitch goes! Caron Simply Soft "plum wine" was color B. My grandchildren are under 15 months so I wanted felt eyes... proving once again that I am great at following directions and patterns but do not have an artistic, free drawing bone in my body! The multiple Easter books and child bunny books I looked at to copy and get color ideas. Finally I just did it and yes my adult children think it looks like the evil eye but older grandchildren (not made for them) have named her Choc-co


Choc co is a lovely Boris Bunny! Well done!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Choc co is grateful you gave her eyes. She is lovely, and ready to cuddle and have adventures where ever she goes. You have given her a lovely "coat", so she is soft and huggable. Covered all the bases that matter, KathySue.


----------



## MzBarnz

Well, hello there, Choc co! You are very handsome! Let's go to the Bunny Hop!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! once again another wonderful workshop with gypsy cream.
> 
> *Pat, I wonder if you would let me know when you feel it is time to close the workshop?*. Whatever works for you. I will close it whenever you wish.
> 
> Just let me know. Another wonderful class and another wonderful little animal. I am so proud that you were willing to hold a workshop teaching Boris. My Boris is sitting on the back of my couch and we love him.
> -----
> If you wish to open another one in the autumn,we would be happy to do so. It seems to work very well in the workshop section. I will not be holding very many but you are certainly welcome to continue with your wonderful projects. Shirley


I think we can close up shop now Shirley. Anyone who hasn't shown off their bunny can always do so in the picture section and I'm sure one of us will tip off Donna to include it in the Bunny Hop that she has so kindly worked so hard on.

Thank you for your help with this workshop, I think looking at the standard of all the finished bunnies we can call it a success.

Thank you all members for taking part and making it a success  All your bunnies have been a joy to see!


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*

Thanks to Pat (Gypsy Cream) and all the wonderful students who made these interesting, different and very loving Bunnies!


----------

